# Use Up Your Stash Challenge 2011



## faithVA (Mar 27, 2011)

*I am extending a previous challenge. I didn't see one for 2011. I kept most of the original rules but made some minor adjustments.*

*USE UP YOUR STASH CHALLENGE 2011*
*(April 1 2011 - June 30 2011 for 1st session) - CLOSED*

*(July 1 2011 - Sep 31 2011 for 2nd session)*
Visit New Thread for SESSION II
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=554217

Sign Up: I don't do cut offs. it may be totally unmaneagable but I will hope for the best. 


*The Rules:*

1. Participants are allowed 1 (Yes ladies 1 product purchase per month). So you see its not that Bad !!!

2. Participants will also get 2 x "Emergency" Free passes (notice the emphasis on the word emergency) to replenish i.e. stock spilled in an accident etc.

3. Participants also get a 1 item pass for their birthday. And a 1 item pass for each hair length goal you reach. (I like to celebrate)

3. The idea is to decrease your stash not increase it. You are free to swap, sell, throw away and give away products to your hearts content as long as the stash is "decreasing". Remember you can also raid your kitchen for supplies. The idea is to be reasonable so be as creative as you like in how you use up your stash. You are also not bound to use products which clearly are not working for you. *The aim is to be reasonable and realize that we do not need to buy so much stuff but rather be more disciplined with our reggies and learn to establish our staples by actually using the stuff instead of continually buying more !!!*

4. You have 5 days (grace period) after you sign up for the challenge to make any VITAL purchases that you know you will be needing in advance. However be reasonable here otherwise you will be defeating the purpose ...

5. Ladies, please reserve a "place holder" and list your stash (Required) within 5 days of joining the challenge. If you have a REALLY Big stash, just try to get most of it in with the 1st 30 days.

Posting a starting pic of your stash is optional. You can then update this "place holder" as we go along with details of what you have used, sold, exchanged and given away. The aim of this challenge is to actually give your hair a chance to find out what it likes by encouraging stability of product use and held curb our PJism at the same time !!!

6. Also please check in every *2 weeks* to let us all know how it is going and to get support so you do not fall off the challenge. 

7. This challenge will be split into 3 sessions (April to June, July to Sept., Oct-Dec). You can join 1 or all 3 at any time. The idea is to not make it so difficult that people will give up. This way it is more manageable. The idea is to encourage better spending habits and realise that product purchases is only half the answer in a healthy hair journey. The other half is discipline in our reggies !!!


*Paste the following info if you’re up for the challenge*

1. What are your motivations for joining this challenge?

2. A list of the products you hope to be using up in your stash? Include the ones you buy in your 5 day grace period. Use your own categories.

Suggested Categories:
- Shampoos
- Conditioners
- Deep Conditioners
- Leave Ins/Mosturizers
- Oils & Essential Oils & Butters
- Herbal & Ayurvedic Products
- Styling products
- Other

3. Post a Pic of your "Stash". (Optional)

4. Which session(s) you are joining. (go slow ladies and be realistic)?


(If you sign up, I will be updating the list every 2 to 3 days)
*Session 1 Participants (Apr 1, 2011 to June 30, 2011)*
 faithVA
 Aireen
 alive
 Allicat
 A856
 NanCeBoTwin
 Beany
 leiah
 B_Phlyy
 NikkiQ
 che1219
 ThickRoot
 creolefox
 ms_b_haven06
 1stladyv
 Amazhaan
 JJamiah
 Zaz
 coyacoy
 YoursTrulyRE
 ajargon02
 20Something
 13StepsAhead
 Queen75
 Ravengirl
 winona






(If you sign up, I will be updating the list every 2 to 3 days. So if you don't see your name added immediately, give me a few days.)


----------



## Aireen (Mar 27, 2011)

THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU!  I needed this so badly, sign me up!

--------------------------------------------------​
*1. What are your motivations for joining this challenge?*

- I constantly have an urge to buy products so I want to significantly reduce my stash before making any new purchases and possibly save money rather than spend on conditioners that only get used halfway if lucky. There are some products I plan to have left over in case because of a challenge or due to them being staples but I would like to have my stash reduced to 2-4 products before buying anything new.

*2. A list of the products you hope to be using up in your stash? Include the ones you buy in your 5 day grace period.*

- *Shampoos*: Aussie Moist Shampoo and KeraCare Dry & Itchy Scalp Shampoo (Not sure what I'm doing with the KeraCare, might give it to a friend or desperately try to use it up.)

- *Conditioners*: Yes To Cucumbers Colour Care Conditioner, Aubrey Organics White Camellia, Organic Root Stimulator Hair Mayonnaise, and Motions Moisture Plus Conditioner.

- *Oils*: Coconut Oil and Organic Root Stimulator Olive Oil Nourishing Sheen Spray (Don't know really what to do with the latter.)

*3. Post a Pic of your "Stash". (Optional)*

- See below.

*4. Which session(s) you are joining. (go slow ladies and be realistic)?*

- For now just April 1st 2011 to June 30th 2011.

--------------------------------------------------​


----------



## Janet' (Mar 27, 2011)

Best wishes to you ladies!! I'll be watching from the sidelines!


----------



## alive (Mar 27, 2011)

im in! i'm not really a PJ (ok im in a teeny weeny bit of denial atm)
*Shampoos: *
giovanni 50/50
*- Conditioners: *
HE LTR, a wierd mix of stuff in a Trader Joe's Nourish Spa bottle
*Leave Ins:* 
soft n beautiful detangling something, Infusium 23
*Mosturisers:* 
bio infusion olive oil, scurl
*Oils & Essential Oils & Butters:* 
tons of shea butter
*Herbal & Ayurvedic Products:*
henna
*Styling products:* 
lets jam gel, eco styler gel, fantasia frizz buster serum, some funky smelling hair gloss

that's all i can think of at the moment, im sure there's more. this cant be all there is


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 27, 2011)

Just stopping in bc there is no way I could list my entire stash . I will watch on the sidelines. I am using up a lot of my stash by doing 4 legs of the "No Buy Challenge". I'm not sure who else is still doing it but I am .


----------



## faithVA (Mar 27, 2011)

alive said:


> im in! i'm not really a PJ (ok im in a teeny weeny bit of denial atm)


 
I am not a major product junkie. I just don't like having things that I don't know when I will use them. So they have to go.

I'm not sure you really have a stash alive .  That's a pretty short list.

I'm going to go post my stash in a few minutes.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 27, 2011)

Shay72 said:


> Just stopping in bc there is no way I could list my entire stash . I will watch on the sidelines. I am using up a lot of my stash by doing 4 legs of the "No Buy Challenge". I'm not sure who else is still doing it but I am .


 
I looked at the No Buy Challenge and the Use 1 Buy 1. I can't remember what rule I knew I wouldn't follow. I have rule issues even with my own rules


----------



## A856 (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm already on this...add me to the list!


----------



## faithVA (Mar 27, 2011)

1. What are your motivations for joining this challenge?
I prefer to have a small collection of things I like and that I can use within a months period. I have stuff I have no idea when I will use it. I have stuff I don't even know how to use. It drives me crazy.

2. A list of the products you hope to be using up in your stash? Include the ones you buy in your 5 day grace period.
Categorize by:
- Shampoos (Goal: 2 ----- Current: 2)
1. Elasta QP Soy Oyl Shampoo (Staple)
2. Naturaz Moisturizing Shampoo (6/24/2011)
3. African Royale BRX Braid Shampoo
4. Nex Faze Shea Butter Hydrating Shampoo (5/6/2011)

- Conditioners (Goal: 1 ----- Current: 1)
5. Suave Coconut Conditioner
6. EO Hydrating Conditioner (6/24/2011)
7. Nex Faxe Shea Butter Hydrating Conditioner (5/6/2011)
8. Roux Porosity Control 4/8/2011
9. Suave Almond Shea Butter Conditioner (combo) 4/29/2011
10. Africas Best Detangling Conditioner (5/21/2011)
11. Bronner Brothers Doctor in a Box Hair Treatment (tossed 5/21/2011)

-Deep Conditioners (Goal: 1 ----- Current: 1)
12. Taliah Waajid Enhancing Herbal Conditioner (Staple) 
13. Kenra Moisturizing Conditioner 6/23/2011
14. ORS Conditioner - 4/9/2011 - giveaway

- Leave Ins/Moisturizers (Goal: 1 ----- Current: 2)
15. Taliah Waajid Mist Bodifier 
16. Cantu Shea Butter Leave In
17. Cantu Daily Shea Butter Moisturizer (tossed 5/21/2011)
18. Dudleys PCA Moisture Retention (6/12/2011)


- Oils & Essential Oils & Butters (Goal: 2 ----- Current: 8)
19. Sunflower Oil (Staple) 
20. Avocado Oil
21. Aloe Butter
22. Mango Butter
23. Castor Oil
24. Almond Oil
25. EVOO
26. CD Lisa's Hair Elixir (5/14/2011 - taken from Mom's stash) 
27. Jojoba Oil 5/27/2011
28. Coconut Oil (5/6/2011)
29. Grapeseed Oil 4/24/2011

- Styling products (Goal: 3 ----- Current: 7)
31. Shea Moisture Curl Smoothie (2)
32. Jane Carter Condition & Sculpt (& y do I have this?)
33. Joie Natural Gel 
34. Eco Styler Gel (Olive Oil) - Added 6/17/2011
35. Murrays Loc and Twist - Added 6/17/2011
36. Garnier Free Gel - Added 6/24/2011
37. Taliah Waajid Lock it Up (Firm Hold) (6/19/2011 - gave away/used)
38. Khemistry Gel (6/19/2011)
39. Taliah Waajid Crinkle and Curls (tossed 5/21/2011)
40. Carol's Daughter Loc Butter (5/7/2011 - gave away)
41. Curls Goddess Glaze (5/4/2011)
42. Kimble Bounce Back Curling Revitalizer (4/4/2011)
43. Carol's Daughter Mimosa Hair Honey (4/29/2011)
44. Kinky Curly Curling Custard (4/9/2011 - giveaway)
45. Garnier Fructic Curling Gel/Creme - 5/14/2011 - threw away
46. KC Spiral Spritz (6/12/2011)
47. Taliah Waajid Lock it Up (6/12/2011) 


- Other (Current: 3)
44. Cantu Shea Butter Strengthening Treatment (need to give away)
45. Hydratherma Herbal Gloss Heat Protector (sealing ends) 
46. Aphogee 2 Minute Reconstructor (added 5/28/2011)
47. Zen Detox (6/21/2011)
48. Bronner Brothers Temple Balm (5/3/2011 - threw away)
49. Mango Marmalade Oil Sheen (4/27/2011- threw away)
50. Crown of Glory Hair Custard (4/4/2011)
51. ORS Hair Fertilizer (2) - free samples (5/3/2011 - threw away)
52. Boundless Tresses (i have a reaction to this) (5/3/2011 - threw away)
53. Bionfusion Olive Oil shine serum (5/19/2011 - threw away)
54. Carol Daughters Hair Balm (5/1/2011)



Session 1 Starting Count: 51
Session 1 Current Count: 24
Session 1 Ending Count : 24

4. Which session(s) you are joining. (go slow ladies and be realistic)?
I will be hanging around for all 3 but hope to be finished by the end of the 2nd session.


----------



## AlliCat (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm in!!!!!


----------



## AlliCat (Mar 27, 2011)

*1. What are your motivations for joining this challenge?* Besides making length goals, using up my stash is my second biggest hair goal for 2011. So this challenge is perfect for me 

*2. A list of the products you hope to be using up in your stash? Include the ones you buy in your 5 day grace period.* (below are the products I have but will probably not repurchase, so basically I'm trying to use them up. They're not necessarily bad, just not my staples for various reasons (ie. too expensive, not effective enough, hard to find, etc)

Shampoos:  
Joico K-Pak Clarifying/chelating shampoo (DONE MAY 22)
Joico Kpak Shampoo (donzo April 17)
 Organix Coconut Milk Shampoo (DONE)

Conditioners:
Aubrey Organics GBP (DONE, April 14...DC on dry hair)
Aveda Brilliant Conditioner (DONE April 3, DC)
Garnier Fructis Acai berry Conditioner
GVP Joico Kpak 
Lustrasilk Mango & Shea butter cholesterol
Motions Moisture Plus (DONE April 3, cowash)
Motions Moisture Plus Tub(DONE April 19, cowash)
Mane n Tail Conditioner (DONE April 14, DC)
Organix (coconut) (DONE)
ORS Hair Mayo
ORS Replenishing Conditioner
Redken All-Soft Conditioner (DONE April 7, cowash)
Redken Heavy Cream (DONE May 16, DC)
Suave Humectant (DONE April 14), DC
UBH Deep Conditioner
V05 Champagne Kiss Conditioner (cowash done april 21)

Leave Ins:
CHI Keratin Mist
Elasta QP H-Two (DONE..well given away)
Infusium 23 Moisturologie spray

Mosturisers:
Elasta QP Oil Recovery Moisturizer (DONE..well given away)
Live Clean Intense Moisture leave-in creme
ORS Oil Moisturizing Lotion (done..well given away)

Oils:
Jojoba
Sweet Almond Oil (DONE April 14, mixed with GBP)

Styling products:
Paul Mitchell Super Skinny Serum
Random packets of samples

Other:
Surge Plus 14
Biotin (5000mcg)

3. Post a Pic of your "Stash". (Optional)






*4. Which session(s) you are joining. (go slow ladies and be realistic)?*
Just the first session.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Mar 27, 2011)

1. What are your motivations for joining this challenge?
I don't have as much as some, but I want to get rid of the things I don't really use as often to make room for the things I use more.  My list contains both things I love and things I don't love so much.

2. A list of the products you hope to be using up in your stash? Include the ones you buy in your 5 day grace period. Use your own categories.

2 packs of Henna
Brahmi Amla Oil
Mahabhrigaraj Oil
Shikaiki Powder
6 bottles of V05
PM The Conditioner
KC Dry Itchy Scalp Conditioner
2 bottles JBCO
NTM 
SE Leave-In/Detangler
Vatika Coconut Oil
AVJ
Brahmi Powder
Garnier Leave In
Giovvani Tea Tree Therapy Conditioner
Giovvani Leave In

4. Which session(s) you are joining. (go slow ladies and be realistic)?
second session

I'll be back in a bit to add more, since I just ran out of DC and Clarifying shampoo.....I'm sure more will catch my eye in the hair care section.


----------



## Beany (Mar 27, 2011)

In! I'll answer the questions when I get to my computer.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 27, 2011)

alive, Aireen, AlliCat, Beany, nanCeBoTwin - I have added your names to the participant list for Session 1. Welcome ladies. 

Going to shampoo now and start using up some stuff.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm in but I can't decide if I should do session 1 or wait until session 2. My derm wants me to get some new stuff to help with my alopecia, but idk when I'll have time to go shopping for it.


----------



## leiah (Mar 28, 2011)

1. What are your motivations for joining this challenge?
I'm moving soon and don't want to take a bunch of hair products with me!  I also have been doing a lot more buying than using.  I just joined the forum and went out and bought a whole bunch of stuff

2. A list of the products you hope to be using up in your stash? Include the ones you buy in your 5 day grace period. Use your own categories.

- Shampoos
Giovanni triple tea treat

- Conditioners
Giovanni SAS (liter, half gone)
Suave naturals coconut
Aphogee 2 min reconstructor
sallys gvp matrix biolage 

- Deep Conditioners
rusk sensories reflect shine treatment
baba de caracol
joico moisture recovery balm
boe maravisus

- Leave Ins/Mosturizers
doctor cabellos control caida leave in
taliah waajid protective mist bodifier
mixed silk leave in

- Oils & Essential Oils & Butters
vatika oil
strong roots red pimento oil jbco blend
hemp seed oil blend
mustard oil

- Herbal & Ayurvedic Products
amla
brahmi
shikakai
fenugreek
henna blend
bhringraj
amla, brahmi, bhringraj, and shikakai oils 

- Styling products
bain de terre curl cream
taliah waajid kids styling cream

4. Which session(s) you are joining. (go slow ladies and be realistic)?
1st session for now


----------



## faithVA (Mar 28, 2011)

B_Phlyy said:


> I'm in but I can't decide if I should do session 1 or wait until session 2. My derm wants me to get some new stuff to help with my alopecia, but idk when I'll have time to go shopping for it.


 
Come on in and join us @B_Phylyy; Although it says challenge, this is just a way to stay encouraged to use up products we have and to reduce the number of products we buy. If you have to buy something for your alopecia, I would consider that an emergency and not just being a product junkie. If you need to buy that later, then just add it in when you get it.

In the meantime, its never too early to get rid of some of the other stuff.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 28, 2011)

Welcome leiah and B_Phlyy; I have add you to the participant list.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 28, 2011)

Almost used up the bottle of Roux Porosity Conditioner last night. I was sooo close. But it was a little too much so I have 1 more use. And I forgot I put the rest of the Kinky Curly Curling Custard in a different container so I had to add that to my list.


----------



## NikkiQ (Mar 28, 2011)

Oh I am SO in! I'm at work right now so I'll be back later to fill out all the info and post a picture of my stash. It's so sad.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 28, 2011)

NikkiQ - Is it bad that I am hoping yours is bigger than mine? 

Adding you to the list.


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 28, 2011)

I am IN IN IN LIKE FLIN!


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 28, 2011)

@faithVA ---- I am new to my length (past WL) and have found I am using up items a little quicker than norm. What are the Replenish rules?

ETA: Okay read it like five times I see we can buy one item a month, that should be fine.  

I'd like to try this out.


----------



## NikkiQ (Mar 28, 2011)

faithVA said:


> @NikkiQ - Is it bad that I am hoping yours is bigger than mine?
> 
> Adding you to the list.


 
LMAO  I was just looking at your list and hoping yours was bigger than mine!!!


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Mar 28, 2011)

1. What are your motivations for joining this challenge?
I just have way too much stuff. I am a compulsive buyer and just need to learn to control myself. I have so much stuff I need to get it down to having only what I use and a small reserve on hand.

2. A list of the products you hope to be using up in your stash? Include the ones you buy in your 5 day grace period.

Shampoos
Giovanni 50:50 shampoo
Keracare hydrating detangling shampoo
Phyto Organics shampoo (can't remember the type)

Conditioners
VO5 Moisture Milks Strawberry (4 bottles)
Phyto Organics Therappe 
Giovanni Smooth as Silk 
Giovanni Tea Tree 
Roux Porosity Control (2 bottles)
Joico Moisture Recovery 

Deep Conditioners
Silk Elements MegaSilk Treatment
Aubrey Organics Honey Suckle Rose
Jessiecurl Weekly Deep Treatment
Joico K-pak Intense Hydrator (10 tubes) 
Lutrasilk Shea Mango

Leave Ins/Moisturizers
Cantu Shea Butter Leave In
Taliah Waajid Mist Bodifier
Herbal Essence Long Term Relationship Leave-In (3 bottles)
Roux 619 leave-in (2 packs)

Oils & Essential Oils 
Castor Oil
EVOO
Coconut Oil
Jojoba Oil
Rosemary Oil
Peppermint Oil
Tea Tree Oil

Styling products
EcoStyler gel
Aloe Vera Gel
Qhemet Biologic Amla & Olive Heavy Cream

Misc.
GVP Chi Silk Infusion
Joico K-pak reconstructor (10 tubes)
Aphogee 2 min 


4. Which session(s) you are joining. (go slow ladies and be realistic)?
Hopefully I can get these down to my staples in the first session if not I will be back for round 2.


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 28, 2011)

Suggested Categories:
- Shampoos - 6 Hair One Olive Oil Cleansers/ 3 Wen's (Next shipment in September) 
- Deep Conditioners - Alter EGO Garlic Conditioner x2, Silk Elements Megasilk x 2.5, WEN Remoisturizer

- Leave Ins/Mosturizers - APhogee leave in x 2, Aphogee green Tea x 2
- Oils & Essential Oils & Butters - Argan Oil x 2
- Herbal & Ayurvedic Products - HENNA like 5 boxes indigo 2 packages left
- Protein Treatment - DRC 2 bottles, Dudleys Hair Rebuilder, Aphogee 2 minute x 1.5
- Others - NuGro Hair Spray x 2, Nu- Gro Grease; Porosity Control

I don't think anymore! LOL


----------



## Amazhaan (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm in... holding my spot. Will update later! Thanks OP!!! 

*1. What are your motivations for joining this challenge?
*I want to use up my hair stash and begin to use the products I have consistently -- no rotating for at least 1 month-- so that I can find out what products really work for my hair and come up with a better regimen. 
* 
2. A list of the products you hope to be using up in your stash? Include the ones you buy in your 5 day grace period.*

*Categorize by:*

*- Shampoos
*HE Degunkify
Nairobi Exquisite Hydrating Detangling Shampoo
T/Gel Shampoo - will probably toss...no more psoriasis since going natural 
L'OREAL Vive Pro Hydra Gloss Shampoo
Alterna Caviar Moisture Shampoo
Kenra Clarifying Shampoo
DermOrganics Argan Oil Conditioning Shampoo
Mizani Thermasmooth Shampoo
Shea Moisture Coconut and Hibiscus Conditioner (2)
*
- Conditioners
*DermOrganics Argan Oil Masque 
Suave Humecto
Suave Almond and Honey
Kenra Moisturizing Conditioner
Porosity Control Conditioner
Mane and Tail Original Conditioner (2)
GVP Joico K-Pak Alterna Caviar Moisture Conditioner
One 'N Only Moisture Repair Conditioner
Oyin HoneyHemp Conditioner
Aussie Moist
Inecto Pure Coconut Oil Conditioner
Mizani Thermasmooth Conditioner
Nourish Spa Conditioner (2)
Tresemme' Naturals Nourishing Moisture Conditioner
L'OREAL Vive Pro Hydra Gloss Moisturizing Conditioner (5) --they were on sale!
Organix Shea Butter Conditioner (2)
Organix Vanilla Silk Conditioner
Shea Moisture Coconut and Hibiscus Conditioner (2)

* -Deep Conditioners*
One 'N Only Restorative Mask
Olive Oil Replenishing Conditioner
Alterna Caviar Hair Masque
Aubrey Organics HSR (2)
Aubrey Organics Island Natural 
Miss Jessie's Rapid Recovery Treatment
Lustrasilk Shea Butter and Mango
Lustrasilk Olive Oil 
* 
- Leave Ins/Moisturizers
*Miss Jessie's Curly Pudding
Shea Moisture Coconut and Hibiscus Mist (2)
Biolage leave in
Design Essentials Therapeutics Leave- In
Mixed Silk Leave- In
Giovanni Direct leave- in
Qhemet Amla and Olive Heavy Cream
Qhemet Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee
Scurl (3 including 32 oz bottle)
DermOrganic Argan Oil Leave-In Treatment
Aphoghee Balancing Moisturizer

* - Oils & Essential Oils & Butters
*Wheat Germ Oil
Shea Moisture Reconstructive Elixir
JBCO
One 'N Only Argan Oil
Sweet Almond Oil
Peppermint Oil
Grape Seed Oil
Apricot Kernal Oil
Castor Oil
Jojoba Oil
Vegetable Glycerin
Pressing Oil (2)
EVOO
Claudie's Hair Elixir

* - Styling products
*Bumble and bumble Styling Creme
Kimble Hair Butter
Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie (7) thanks to the BOGO!!!!
One 'N Only Styling Cream
Aveda Anti-Humectant Pomade
Curls Curl Creme brule
Lock and Twist Gel
Olive Oil Smooth n hold pudding
Kinky Kurly Knot Today(2)
Curl Gel-les'c
Eco Style olive oil Gel (2 - including 5lb bucket)
Eco style Argan Oil Gel

* - Other
*KeraCare Styling Foam
Curls Passion Fruit Paste
Design Essentials Spritz
Mizani Spritz
Aphoghee Keratin and Green Tea Restructurizer
Joico K-Pak Reconstructor
Aphoghee 2 minute Reconstructor
Aphoghee 2-Step Protein Treatment
Nioxin Bliss Thermal Protector (2)
Mizani Thermasmooth Smoothing Serum
Mizani Thermasmooth Spritz
FHI Hotsauce (2)
Chi Iron Guard
Silk Elements Heat Protectant Spray
Nioxin Multi Vitamins
Simply One Pre-Natal Pills
* 
Session 1 Starting Count: 114
Session 1 Ending Count : ? 

4. Which session(s) you are joining. (go slow ladies and be realistic)?
*All - I need to be in all of them...


----------



## Amazhaan (Mar 28, 2011)

double post -- sorry


----------



## faithVA (Mar 28, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> @faithVA ---- I am new to my length (past WL) and have found I am using up items a little quicker than norm. What are the Replenish rules?
> 
> ETA: Okay read it like five times I see we can buy one item a month, that should be fine.
> 
> I'd like to try this out.


 
Wow - past WL. Congratulations JJamiah. 

I'm not so great with rules - lol. The goal is to get rid of excess stuff and not buy stuff we don't need. So if you really ran out of 2 of your regimen items in one month, then you have to do what you have to do.

Welcome aboard. Will add you to the list.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 28, 2011)

Ok Amazhaan - got you down.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm adding you to the list YoursTrulyRE. We share some similar products. I understand just wanted to get rid of some stuff.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 28, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> LMAO  I was just looking at your list and hoping yours was bigger than mine!!!


 
If I had purchased that product you were raving about yesterday, It probably would be. I think I smell a set up.

I still might buy that though in April. It sounds tempting.


----------



## mystery29 (Mar 28, 2011)

AlliCat said:


> I'm in!!!!!


 

The PJ in me wants you to take your stash into the product exchange forum


----------



## che1219 (Mar 28, 2011)

1. What are your motivations for joining this challenge?

    When I joined LHCF about 2 1/2 yrs ago I became an immediate PJ, it wasn't hard because I like to shop.  I was buying every hair product under the sun and some of them I have not used yet.  So I decided that in 2011 I would only be using up all the products that I currently have and would not be buying any more until they are *all* used up.

2. A list of the products you hope to be using up in your stash?

    I cannot even begin to name all the products in my stash that I will be using up, as it is so much.  I have 3 trunk size bins, 2 rolling carts, 3 big boxes, 1 cabinet and the bottom half of a refrigerator full of various shampoos, conditioners, leave-Ins, oils, butters, ayurvedic powders, dominican products, natural products, styling products and my beloved grease

3. Post a Pic of your "Stash". (Optional)

    I will try to post pictures when I get a chance.

4. Which session(s) you are joining?

*All 3*, I really need to use these products up so I can free up some space in my house.


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Mar 28, 2011)

faithVA said:


> I'm adding you to the list @YoursTrulyRE. We share some similar products. I understand just wanted to get rid of some stuff.


 
Yes I just need to get my stash down. I just have way too much stuff. Especially the Joico K-pak Reconstructor and Intense Hydrator. I found the two pack on sale at Ulta for $6.99, got excited and  grabbed the whole lot!!


----------



## ThickRoot (Mar 29, 2011)

Ok, I typically don't do challenges cause I'm so bad at faithfully posting but I'm in. Hold my place, I'll be back with my list when I get home.

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## faithVA (Mar 29, 2011)

che1219 and ThickRoot, I've added you.

Don't worry ThickRoot, I will try to remind everyone once a month. Everybody gets busy. My challenge has been in remembering what challenge I signed up for. Then I get too lazy to go look for it sometimes.  It will all work out.


----------



## creolefox (Mar 29, 2011)

I am soooo IN!!!!! I need to stop buying and Save Save Save the moolah! plus i wanna give myself a chance to find some staples!

Shampoos
*Tresseme Anti Breakage Shampoo
Mane n' Tail Shampoo*

Conditioners
*Mane n' Tail Conditioner
Herbal Essence LTR Conditioner
Nexxus Humectress Conditioner*

Deep Conditioners
*Le Kair Cholesterol
*

Leave Ins/Moisturizers
*Mane n' Tail Leave in Creme Therapy Herbal Gro
Mane n' Tail Daily Leave in Conditioning Treatment spray
Herbal Essences LTR Split End Mend
Garnier Fructis Sleek and Shine Leave in
Neutrogena Triple Moisture Split End Mend
Elasta QP Recovery Oil Moisturizer
*

Oils & Essential Oils & Butters
*Coconut Oil
African Royale Hot Six Oil( with sulfur added)
Doo Gro Mega Thick Growth Oil
Carrot Oil
*

Styling products
*Hawaiian Silky 14 in 1 and "do any way you want" cremes
Pantene Pro V Curly Shaping Gel
Renutrients Slick Stick
Fantasia IC Heat Protectant
Aquanet
Garnier Fructis Sleek and Shine Anti Humidity Spray
Motions Oil Sheen
Smooth n' Shine styling Gel
Nu Nile Hair Slick
Hask Pure Shine Luminator Spray*


- Other
*Aphogee 2 minute Reconstructor
Chi Silk Infusion*

3. Post a Pic of your "Stash"


4. Which session(s) you are joining. (go slow ladies and be realistic)? Im joining all of them till I run out!!!!!


----------



## faithVA (Mar 29, 2011)

Hey creolefox - I will get you added to the list before the week is out.


----------



## NikkiQ (Mar 29, 2011)

So I had all intentions of going through my stash and posting my info when this ridiculous storm here down here. Hail has done some damage on my car and everything. SO upset right now, but it can always be worse. But I gotta say faithVA I think your wish will come true b/c I think my stash is MUCH worse than yours.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 29, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> So I had all intentions of going through my stash and posting my info when this ridiculous storm here down here. Hail has done some damage on my car and everything. SO upset right now, but it can always be worse. But I gotta say @faithVA I think your wish will come true b/c I think my stash is MUCH worse than yours.


 
Wow NikkiQ - sorry to hear about your car.  Hopefully you didn't suffer too much damage to your car. The weather is crazy all over. They said something about early spring but I think we got tricked.

With your car thing I feel a little guilty about gloating that you have more stuff. I will wait until you feel better.


----------



## NikkiQ (Mar 29, 2011)

^^^Oh it's okay. These things happen. I knew it would storm, but no one predicted tornados and golf ball size hail all over the place. Get your gloat on lol


----------



## Lanea87 (Mar 30, 2011)

Add me to this years SYS also.... I need to still finish up some of this stuff still 

*Shampoo*
Crème of Nature Professional Detangling- Conditioning (Green-1/2 bottle Im guessing)
***I have been trying to stretch this out by using 1/3 of water, oil, and poo.
Suave Daily Clarifying Shampoo

*Conditioner*
Herbal Essences Long Term Relationship
ApHogee Keratin 2 Minute Reconstructor (2 bottles)
Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deeper Moisture Conditioner
Giovanni 50:50 Balanced Conditioner 
ION Reconstructor Treatment
Aussie Moist Conditioner
LeKair Cholesterol Plus
Salon Care Honey and Almond Conditioner
Giovanni Smooth as Silk Protein Hair Infusion

*Leave-In/Moisturizer*
Generic Value Products The Conditioner- Leave In Conditioner (Paul Mitchell)
Mane ‘n Tail Detangler
ApHogee Keratin & Green Tea Restructurizer
Hawaiian Silky Miracle Worker 14 in 1 
Herbal Essences Long Term Relationship Leave-In Split End Protector
Silk Elements Silken Child Moisturizing Crème 
CHI Keratin Mist

*Oil*
African Royale Hot Six Oil
Safflower Oil
EVOO
Coconut Oil 

*Herbal & Ayurvedic Products*
Amla Powder
Brahmi
Indigo

*Other*
CHI Silk Infusion
CHI 44 Iron Guard
KeraCare Foam Wrap Lotion
KeraCare Oil Sheen
French Stabilizer Plus
Ecostyler Clear Gel
Nexxus Emergencee


----------



## Lanea87 (Mar 30, 2011)

Does anyone have any recipes that I can use for Amla Powder or Brahmi?


----------



## leiah (Mar 30, 2011)

Ugh ok I've decided I "need" more styling products.  It's going to get rainy and humid soon, I have been in buns all winter and plan on wearing my hair down more.  I also want something thick for braids and twists.
So I'm going to look tomorrow.  Won't go overboard 

ms_b_haven06 - I was really happy with just using a brahmi and water paste on my hair.  It didn't feel immediately great when I rinsed it out like a conditioner would, but after it dried I noticed it was just fuller and softer and I couldn't stop smelling it!  I know most people think the herbs smell bad but I love them
I made my own amla oil.  It's pretty easy.  There's lots of good info in the ayurvedic threads.  
I wash my face with amla too.  You can make a mask or just scrub with the powder.


----------



## Lanea87 (Mar 30, 2011)

leiah, do you have a link?
The oil sounds neat, how was that done?


----------



## CurliDiva (Mar 30, 2011)

I've decided to use only good-smelling products!

No more funky oils or messy mixtures!

Sent from my M860 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Beany (Mar 30, 2011)

1. What are your motivations for joining this challenge?
I need to find my staples, but first I need to use up what I have. My stash isn't a big as most, but still...

2. A list of the products you hope to be using up in your stash? Include the ones you buy in your 5 day grace period. Use your own categories.

- Shampoos
Infusium 23 repair(ologie)
Garnier Fortifying cream shampoo
Herbal Essence tousle me softly

- Conditioners
Organix Shea butter
Organix coconut milk 
John Freida curl around 
Herbal Essence tousle me softly
4 bottles Naked Natural Shea butter and avocado smoothing conditioner
2 bottles Aussie Moist (may become a staple for cowashing idk)
V05 moisure milks (strawberry and cream)
Garnier Fortifying cream conditioner

- Deep Conditioners
7 small bottles of Skala fruit cocktail treatment masque, 1 big bottle
Motions DPT

- Leave Ins/Mosturizers
2 lbs raw unrefined shea butter
Skala shea butter leave in styling cream
Curl free care curl activator

- Oils & Essential Oils & Butters
-JBCO

- Herbal & Ayurvedic Products
about 1 lb of Horsetail (the actual herb, which may become a staple for my oils)

- Styling products
Strictly Curls curling defining lotion
3 bottles of african royal braid spray 
Olive oil glossing polisher
Garnier style constructor mousse
Fantasia IC hair polisher styling gel
Tousle me softly styling cream

- Other
2 bottles of aphogee kertin and green tea reconstructor
Mane and Tail Detangler
Aphogee 2 minute reconstructor

3. Post a Pic of your "Stash". (Optional)
Because my stash is all over the place (bedroom, bathroom, linen closet, and kitchen) I won't be posting a pic. In true junkie fashion I have to have my products where I can get to them 

4. Which session(s) you are joining. (go slow ladies and be realistic)?
ALL OF THEM. I really want to use these things up some how some way.


----------



## NikkiQ (Mar 30, 2011)

1. *What are your motivations for joining this challenge?*
I'm newly natural so this will help eliminate products that don't work well for my hair and will help me find my staples.

2. *A list of the products you hope to be using up in your stash? Include the ones you buy in your 5 day grace period. Use your own categories.*

*Shampoos*
Tresemme Anti Breakage
Mixed Silk
Silk Elements Luxurious Shampoo
V05 Clarifying Shampoo- 1/4 left
V05 Tea Therapy- 3/4 left (trashed 4/16/11)
Aussie Mending Shampoo (June pass- purchased on 6/3/11)

*Conditioners*
AOHSR x2
AOWC
AOGPB (gone 4/24/11)
Tresemme Anti Breakage
Suave Humectant
Skala Aloe Vera- 1/3 left (gone 4/16/11)
Skala Ceramides (gone 4/5/11)
Aussie Moist
Suave Almond and Shea Butter (gone 4/22/11)
Suave Tropical Coconut (gone 5/26/11)
GVP Nexxus Humectress (gone 5/16/11)
Activate Hydrating Conditioner (gone 4/12/11)
V05 Clarifying Conditioner x2 (1st bottle gone 6/13/11)
Silk Elements Luxurious Conditioner- 1/3 left (gone 6/2/11)

*Deep Conditioners*
Miss Jessie's Rapid Recovery Treatment
Roots of Nature Shea Butter and Green Tea Deep Treatment- 1/4 left (gone 4/2/11)
Mixed Silk Nourishing Deep Con.
Silk Elements MegaSilk Moisturizing Treatment -1/3 left (gone 4/16/11)
GVP Tea Tree Oil Treatment
Silk Elements Cholesterol- 1/4 left (gone 4/2/11)
Aussie Deeeeeeep Conditioner (purchased 6/3/11)

*Leave Ins/Mosturizers*
Elasta QP Anti Breakage Oil Moisturizer
Cantu Shea Butter Leave In Conditioner Repair Cream
KCKT- 2/3 left
Mixed Silk Leave In
Silk Elements Leave In (gone 5/10/11)
Infusium 23
NTM Sheer Hydration Leave In Foam
CFCG (gone 5/20/11 I think)
BRX Spray (gone 6/8/11)
Motions CPR Anti Breakage Hair Lotion

*Oils & Essential Oils & Butters*
African Royale Hot 6 Oil
Amla Oil x2 (first bottle gone 4/16/11)

*Styling products*
Bee Mine Curly Butter (gone 6/9/11)
Carol's Daughter Hair Milk
Eco Styler Gel w/Argan Oil
Fantasia IC Gel (pink)
Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie
Shea Moisture Curl & STyle Milke
Urban Therapy Twisted Sista Curl Activator
KCCC- 2/3 left
Elasta QP Glaze

*Other*
Aphogee 2-min Reconstructor
SE Glossing Polish (gave away to coworker 5/24/11)
Smooth and Shine Polishing Serum (trashed 5/16/11)
Tresemme Heat Tamer Spray (gave away)
Chi Iron Guard

3. *Post a Pic of your "Stash". (Optional)*







4. *Which session(s) you are joining. (go slow ladies and be realistic)?*I need to be in all those suckas, but I'll start with one and work my way down.

Stash Size Starting: 53
Current Stash Size: 34!!!


----------



## B_Phlyy (Mar 30, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Come on in and join us @B_Phylyy; Although it says challenge, this is just a way to stay encouraged to use up products we have and to reduce the number of products we buy. If you have to buy something for your alopecia, I would consider that an emergency and not just being a product junkie. If you need to buy that later, then just add it in when you get it.
> 
> In the meantime, its never too early to get rid of some of the other stuff.




Oopsie, I meant to come back and respond.

I talked to my derm and she said I should be able to get/start using my products around April 1st, so I guess I will be in the first session. Only thing is, I will have to eventually replenish them (since I'm still "recovering" from the hair loss) so while my overall stash will go down, I will continue to have to purchase these particular items.

I will answer the questions on Friday after I go shopping.

ETA: I'm just going to continue in the sessions until I'm down to my staples and absolutely necessary products


----------



## Amazhaan (Mar 30, 2011)

Amazhaan said:


> I'm in... holding my spot. Will update later! Thanks OP!!!
> 
> *1. What are your motivations for joining this challenge?
> *I want to use up my hair stash and begin to use the products I have consistently -- no rotating for at least 1 month-- so that I can find out what products really work for my hair and come up with a better regimen.
> ...




I wanted to add this and bump the thread for others...


----------



## 1stladyv (Mar 30, 2011)

I have been in pj rehab since February 2010 and still have a closet full of products. I do a pj inventory every 6 mos. It keeps me accountable. I'm not even sure how much crap I've been through, but I am completely ashamed of myself. I am 13 months, 1 week and 4 days clean. I'll update my product list later. Heck, a year into pj rehab, I am still able to purge a small box full of products that I shipped to my sister.

For me, it was hard at first, but after about a month or so, I could walk into a BSS, read a "what did you buy" thread, replace a used up staple and keep it moving. Once you tame the beast that is pjism- the closet space, the money saved and your uniquely yours staples only regimen will be motivation to keep it going.
Sent from my SPH-M900 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## faithVA (Mar 30, 2011)

Beany said:


> 3. Post a Pic of your "Stash". (Optional)
> Because my stash is all over the place (bedroom, bathroom, linen closet, and kitchen) I won't be posting a pic. In true junkie fashion I have to have my products where I can get to them


 
Thats hilarious. I've watched youtube videos and they would say I don't know where ... is. And I always wondered why they didn't know where it was? Now I understand.  

Those would be good shots though. But since I haven't posted a pic, I'm not one to talk.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 30, 2011)

Amazhaan said:


> I wanted to add this and bump the thread for others...


 
I will be over to try some stuff. You have a lot of stuff on your list that I want to try.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 30, 2011)

1stladyv said:


> For me, it was hard at first, but after about a month or so, I could walk into a BSS, read a "what did you buy" thread, replace a used up staple and keep it moving. Once you tame the beast that is pjism- the closet space, the money saved and your uniquely yours staples only regimen will be motivation to keep it going.
> Sent from my SPH-M900 using Long Hair Care Forum App


 
Welcome 1stladyv. I will get you added as soon as I can. 

At the moment my browser keeps crashing on this site. So after every post it shuts down and restarts.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 1, 2011)

B_Phlyy said:


> Oopsie, I meant to come back and respond.
> 
> I talked to my derm and she said I should be able to get/start using my products around April 1st, so I guess I will be in the first session. Only thing is, I will have to eventually replenish them (since I'm still "recovering" from the hair loss) so while my overall stash will go down, I will continue to have to purchase these particular items.
> 
> ...


 
I totally get you will have to purchase those. I will be modifying the rules at least by session 2 and adding a Staples section. It doesn't make sense to not allow the repurchase of a staple if you run out. Living and learning. Probably not supposed to change the rules in the middle but I'm all about practical and what makes sense. New to challenges. 

And I like to celebrate a lot so I want to have some type of acknowledgement when we have reduced our stash by a certain amount. Still thinking on it.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 1, 2011)

1stladyv and Amazhaan, you have been added. Get ready to use, use, use


----------



## faithVA (Apr 1, 2011)

Ok JJamiah - Thanks for letting me know I missed you. You have been officially added. 

I think I might be up to date on both threads


----------



## NikkiQ (Apr 1, 2011)

Okay so I didn't buy any Shea Moisture products yesterday. Are you proud of me??? faithVA


----------



## faithVA (Apr 1, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> Okay so I didn't buy any Shea Moisture products yesterday. Are you proud of me??? @faithVA


 
Not really erplexed  I was just sitting her thinking, I wonder if she tried the shampoo yet? Dang, so now what is I gonna do?

You did the right thing but what about ME?


----------



## NikkiQ (Apr 1, 2011)

Lol! I went to the store but they didn't have the moisture retention shampoo there. I was gonna order it last night b/c of the coupone, but then I thought about all the stuff I have left to buy for my wedding and thought I'd just stick it out.


----------



## ajargon02 (Apr 1, 2011)

faithVA said:


> *I*
> *USE UP YOUR STASH CHALLENGE 2011*
> *(April 1 2011 - June 30 2011 for 1st session)*
> *(July 1 2011 - Sep 31 2011 for 2nd session)**(Oct 1 2011 - Dec 31 2011 for 3rd session)*



Sign me up for all 3 sessions please. I am a Pj (even though I got my routine down and don't need anything else ) at heart and it keeps popping up! HELP! 



*1. What are your motivations for joining this challenge?*
    - I need to stop "trying" products, as I already know what's working. 

*2. A list of the products you hope to be using up in your stash? Include the ones you buy in your 5 day grace period. Use your own categories.*

Suggested Categories:
- Shampoos
- Conditioners
- Deep Conditioners
- Leave Ins/Mosturizers
- Oils & Essential Oils & Butters
- Herbal & Ayurvedic Products
- Styling products
- Other

Ya, all of that stuff. I didn't even include my accessories.....

*3.* *Post a Pic of your "Stash". (Optional)*









*4.* *Which session(s) you are joining. (go slow ladies and be realistic)?*
    - To join all 3 is for me. I need to make this commitment!


----------



## faithVA (Apr 1, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> I went to the store but


 
Ok the truth comes out. .

I can't wait to see this wedding hair.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 1, 2011)

Welcome ajargon02

I feel you on the stuff has to go. I had my whole house painted last month and that's when I realized I had way to much junk. Made the decision right then it had to go. I threw out some and used up a lot before I started the challenge. It is still way too much stuff.

So know you are moving, but as you have time, add the list of products to your categories. As the challenge goes on, we will be marking products off our lists. 

It's going to feel good to see the original list and how much smaller the final list is.

Almost like the Biggest Loser


----------



## NikkiQ (Apr 1, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Ok the truth comes out. .
> 
> I can't wait to see this wedding hair.


 
Well duh!  I went to the store b/c everyone says you can mix and match instead of ordering 2 of the same products online. I went to get the poo and the mist...but that didn't happen. There was a second Walgreens on the same street closer to my house, but I didn't even bother going in there.


----------



## ThickRoot (Apr 2, 2011)

1. What are your motivations for joining this challenge?

I need to focus more on haircare and styling. I know I don't have near what other people have, but for me this is too much and I'm overwhelmed. I don't use things up fast cause I'm not heavy handed. Oh well 

2. A list of the products you hope to be using up in your stash? Include the ones you buy in your 5 day grace period. Use your own categories.

Suggested Categories: 

*- Shampoos*
Shemoisture Retention Shampoo
KBB Juicy Poo Bar
Afroveda Carrot Seed Poo Bar
Oyin Honey Wash - sample
Oyin Grand Poo Bar
Darcy's Poo Bar
Giovanni Tea Tree Poo - sample
Giovanni Smooth as Silk poo - sample
Shescentit Eucalyptus Poo - sample
HV Amla Cream Rinse
HV Shikakai Swirl Poo Par

- *Conditioners*
Joico Reconstructor
Giovanni Smooth as Silk condish
Hairveda Acai Berry Phyto Reconstructor
Aphogee 2 Min Reconstructor
Oyin Honey Hemp 
HV Sitrinillah
HV Ph Rinse
HV Methi Sativa Set
Shescentit Okra Reconstructor
Shescentit Super Soft Honey Rinse

*Deep Conditioners*
Lustrasilk Shea Butter and Mango
Shescentit Banana Brulee
Shescentit Fortifying Masque
Sheamoisture Raw Shea Butter Deep Treatment Masque
Afroveda Ashli Amala
KBB Luscious Locks Mask

*Leave Ins/Mosturizers*
Shescentit Marshmallow Herbal Hair Cream (3)
Pantene Pro-V Split Ends
Darcy's Peach Kernel Hair Milk
Darcy's Shea Butter Moisturizer
Darcy's Herbal Spritz
Oyin Juices & Berries Spritz
Afroveda Butters (4 sample pack)
Shescenit Coco-Creme Leave-in
NTM Silk Touch Leave-in
Cantu Daily Shea Butter Oil moisturizer
Hairveda Hydrasilica Spritz

*Oils & Essential Oils & Butters*
WGO Oil
WGO Oil Light
Afroveda Shikakai Oil
Hairveda Cocosta Shikakai Oil
Oyin Burnt Sugar Pomade
Darcy's Cupacu Butter pomade
MHC Sophia's Hair Grease
Jane Carter Nourish and Shine
Hairveda Vatika Frosting
Shescentit Kiwi Kiss butter 
Darcy's Juicy Peach Kernel Oil -sample
SS

*Styling products*
Shescentit Macadamia Fixing Gel
Oyin Whipped Pudding - sample
Eco Styler - Olive Oil
Eco Styler Twists and Braids - Yellow
Darcy's Avocado & Twisting Honey Cream - sample
Darcy's Madagascar Vanilla Styling Cream
Darcy's Natural Coils Curling Jelly - sample
Shescentit Pumpkin and Carrot Defrizzer
KBB Hair Cream
Shescentit Deshani Elixir
Perfect for Perms by Razac hair oil 

*Other*
Redken Blow Dry Gel - sample
Chi Keratin Mist
QB Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee


*3. Post a Pic of your "Stash". (Optional)*

I'll try to get everything together at some point and take a pic.

*4. Which session(s) you are joining. (go slow ladies and be realistic)?*

I'm definitely joining the first, and maybe the second. I don't plan on doing the third cause I may participate in black friday...don't judge me ...for my staples, I need to get them on sale.


----------



## ThickRoot (Apr 2, 2011)

Well the good news is, the buying and trying did help me narrow down my staples. I'm still looking for a lathery, non-stripping liquid shampoo.


----------



## NikkiQ (Apr 2, 2011)

used up the rest of my Roots of Nature and SE Cholesterol to DC today. Down 2 bottles ladies! Yay!!!


----------



## AlliCat (Apr 3, 2011)

Finished my Aveda Brilliant Conditioner today  There was enough for 2 applications, but instead I was heavy-handed with it and saturated my hair to finish the bottle. Currently deep conditioning on dry hair with it


----------



## AlliCat (Apr 3, 2011)

Is it just me or does it feel amazing to finish a product


----------



## ThickRoot (Apr 3, 2011)

I don't know what it is to finish something lol lol, that's my goal.

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## faithVA (Apr 3, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> used up the rest of my Roots of Nature and SE Cholesterol to DC today. Down 2 bottles ladies! Yay!!!


 
You go NikkiQ. Remember to put a red line through the products you have used up. Or mark it in someway so we can see your amazing progress.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 3, 2011)

AlliCat said:


> Finished my Aveda Brilliant Conditioner today  There was enough for 2 applications, but instead I was heavy-handed with it and saturated my hair to finish the bottle. Currently deep conditioning on dry hair with it


 
Way to go AlliCat. Remember to mark or cross off from your original list the items you just used. We want to watch your list get shorter and shorter.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 3, 2011)

AlliCat said:


> Is it just me or does it feel amazing to finish a product


 
It does feel amazing. And do you get excited when you get real close?  I know I do. I keep thinking, ok just 1 more use and I will be there.


----------



## AlliCat (Apr 3, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Way to go @AlliCat. Remember to mark or cross off from your original list the items you just used. We want to watch your list get shorter and shorter.



 yup! I'm marking off the stuff I finished (and the date i finished it) in red. I also just finished a bottle of Motions moisture plus  I'm on a roll


----------



## faithVA (Apr 3, 2011)

I haven't used up anything but I am real close on 3 or 4 products. 

We went to the natural food store yesterday and I am proud to say I didn't buy anything. They had the whole Alaffia line with testers for the shea gel and the shea creme. I tried both on my twists out and I really like the gel. Wanted to try the shampoo but decided not to. All of the bottles of Aloe Vera and glycerin were talking to me. Then they had Giovanni shampoo on sale for $5.99. I want to try that. 

I do get 1 purchase for this month but I will really think about it before making that purchase. I am proud of myself for the discipline. 

I feel good - uh uh uh - like I knew I would uh uh uh. I feel good, like I knew that I would now. So good. So good...


----------



## leiah (Apr 3, 2011)

Used a good amount of 2 conditioners yesterday doing a henna gloss and cowashing it out
I'm going to use the rest of the pack of henna in a few weeks


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Apr 3, 2011)

leiah said:


> ms_b_haven06 - *I was really happy with just using a brahmi and water paste on my hair*.  It didn't feel immediately great when I rinsed it out like a conditioner would, but after it dried I noticed it was just fuller and softer and I couldn't stop smelling it!  I know most people think the herbs smell bad but I love them
> I made my own amla oil.  It's pretty easy.  There's lots of good info in the ayurvedic threads.
> I wash my face with amla too.  You can make a mask or just scrub with the powder.





ms_b_haven06 said:


> Does anyone have any recipes that I can use for Amla Powder or Brahmi?



ms_b_haven06 these are two of my favorite powders and I use them mixed with Maka and make a tea rinse.  If you use twice as much Bahmi as you do Amla you should be fine doing just a tea rinse with the two.  HTH


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Apr 3, 2011)

Used up some V05 today as well as Care Free Curl Activator.


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 3, 2011)

I have lots of products on their last leg LOL

Ladie have you ever had a product that seemed like it should be gone already and feel someone is coming into your house, into your hair stash and refilling it just slightly LOL.

I henna'd my hair 

So I have used up one Henna box
and one Indigo pack. 
I am low on several things so low I have about one to 3 more uses because I use a scant of this and a scant of that LOL.

Congrats ladies on using things up


----------



## che1219 (Apr 3, 2011)

I used up a kalpi tone powder.  I also used up a suave rosemary mint conditioner and a patene relaxed & natural moisturizing conditioner(that I had forever) to co wash.


----------



## NikkiQ (Apr 3, 2011)

faithVA said:


> You go @NikkiQ. Remember to put a red line through the products you have used up. Or mark it in someway so we can see your amazing progress.


 
I highlighted the product in pink and put that it was used next to it.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 3, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> I have lots of products on their last leg LOL
> 
> Ladie have you ever had a product that seemed like it should be gone already and feel someone is coming into your house, into your hair stash and refilling it just slightly LOL.


 
Is that what is going on? I knew something was up.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 3, 2011)

Way to go ladies. You are on a roll and its ony 1 week down. 

I've got to catch up.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Apr 3, 2011)

I didn't get to go shopping so I still can't post my list. But it's surprisingly shorter than I thought it would be. I only have 2 shampoos, both of which are more than half way gone.

Last night I finished off a bottle of ApHogee Keratin 2 Minute Reconstructor.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 5, 2011)

Since my flat twist updo was a disaster I had to redo my hair tonight. So that gave me a chance to use up some product. I mixed the Kimble Bounce Back Curling Revitalizer with the Shea Moisture Smoothie and applied it to my two strand twists. So the Kimble is gone. I used the Crown of Glory Hair Custard to seal my ends. 

The count down has begun 48 and counting.


----------



## NikkiQ (Apr 5, 2011)

Can anyone suggest a good shampoo? I'm having a hard time finding a good one that doesn't leave my hair feeling brittle and dry.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 5, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> Can anyone suggest a good shampoo? I'm having a hard time finding a good one that doesn't leave my hair feeling brittle and dry.


 
Will you share with us the last few that you tried?

I am still looking for a shampoo myself. But I have heard a lot of good things about the Elasta QP shampoo and the Argan One and Only shampoo. Have you tried either of those? 

Others I have seen positive reviews on are
Giovanni 50/50
Trader Joes Nourish Spa


----------



## NikkiQ (Apr 5, 2011)

faithVA I haven't tried any of those yet. I've only used V05, Suave, Mane and Tail, the original Pantene, and a few HE brands.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 5, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> @faithVA I haven't tried any of those yet. I've only used V05, Suave, Mane and Tail, the original Pantene, and a few HE brands.


 
There are a few threads that speak about the Elasta QP but here is a thread exclusively about it. 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=3778&highlight=elasta+qp


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Apr 5, 2011)

So there is no way that I can use up all the products I have. The PJ in me just brought way to many. 

So since some have never been opened I plan on taking back a lot of them today. Glad I kept my receipts 

Also my stylist recommends that I use the same products that she is using so my hair stays on a routine...so look out for a sale from me to get rid of some of my stash. 

I will be back later tonight to update my list.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 5, 2011)

YoursTrulyRE said:


> So there is no way that I can use up all the products I have. The PJ in me just brought way to many.
> 
> So since some have never been opened I plan on taking back a lot of them today. Glad I kept my receipts
> 
> ...


 
Sounds good. Selling them, taking them back, sounds good. That way you reduce your stash and make some money.

In the long run, I think what matters is that we reduce what we have and that we use what we have before we just keep buying more. That's what I am going for anyway. I think it is going to be a good feeling.


----------



## Lanea87 (Apr 5, 2011)

Color red indicate that its used all up....



ms_b_haven06 said:


> Add me to this years SYS also.... I need to still finish up some of this stuff still
> 
> *Shampoo*
> Crème of Nature Professional Detangling- Conditioning (Green-1/2 bottle Im guessing)
> ...


----------



## faithVA (Apr 5, 2011)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Color red indicate that its used all up....


 
Way to go. One down and I'm sure more on the wya.

I have the Paul Mitchell leave-in conditioner knock off too. How do you like it? Have you used the real Paul Mitchell - The conditioner? How do they compare?

I will have used it up by months end. And was wondering if I should try the real thing.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 5, 2011)

RULE CHANGE VOTE:

I have been thinking and looking at some of the other stash challenges, or no buy challenges and think I have missed something here - Staples.

It's possible a person could run out of several staples within the same month. And if it is a staple, I'm thinking it doesn't make sense to not buy them because of the challenge. I don't have staples yet but was thinking a rule modification would be in order.

The modification would be to add a staple section to your initial listing. And for each category you can list 1 staple: 1 shampoo, 1 conditioner, 1 leave in, etc. When that product ran out you could repurchase a qty of 1 of that staple without requiring a pass. 

So if you ran out of your listed staple conditioner and leave in, then you could purchase 1 of each without needing a pass and you would still have your 1 pass for the month for ur stash buy.

You could move an item from your stash to your staple list if you found it was a staple after using it. The item has to be in 1 list or the other. 

So I am asking for feedback: Should I incorporate this for the current session? If not I will add it for session II (Jul - Sep).

Please cast your vote by Saturday if you have an opinion.

@1stladyv,
@Aireen, @alive, @AlliCat, @A856, @Amazhaan,
@Beany, @B_Phlyy (voted), @che1219, @creolefox,
@JJamiah, @leiah (voted), nanCeBoTwin, @NikkiQ, 
@ms_b_haven06,  @ThickRoot (voted)

With 17 ladies on the board, 9 yays will add it to this session.

Thanks Ladies


----------



## Poohbear (Apr 5, 2011)

Using up my products, the little that I have, is something I've been trying to do.  I just used up my Lustrasilk Cholesterol Plus.  I'm trying to use up my Aussie Moist Shampoo and Mane N Tail Shampoo so I can go back to the ElastaQP Creme Conditioning Shampoo.  I'm trying to use up my Mane N Tail Conditioner, I don't really like it. And I'm trying to use up my S-Curl Activator Moisturizer since I'm not wearing my hair in a shrunken fro or in buns.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Apr 5, 2011)

faithVA said:


> RULE CHANGE VOTE:
> 
> I have been thinking and looking at some of the other stash challenges, or no buy challenges and think I have missed something here - Staples.
> 
> ...



I think its a good rule to add. But I think you should only replace the staples if there is _absolutely nothing else_ in your stash that can do what you need done. 

For example, I just ran out of my staple ApHogee protein conditioner. Now I could replace it right now, but I have a bottle of Nexxus KerapHix which I can use as my protein conditioner. So even though my staple is gone, I still have a product that can be used for the same purpose.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 5, 2011)

B_Phlyy said:


> I think its a good rule to add. But I think you should only replace the staples if there is _absolutely nothing else_ in your stash that can do what you need done.
> 
> For example, I just ran out of my staple ApHogee protein conditioner. Now I could replace it right now, but I have a bottle of Nexxus KerapHix which I can use as my protein conditioner. So even though my staple is gone, I still have a product that can be used for the same purpose.


 
That is a very good point. Perhaps this can be added to the topic as Highly Recommended or Strongly Encouraged?


----------



## ThickRoot (Apr 5, 2011)

Rule change!

I think its a great idea, I vote yes.

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## leiah (Apr 5, 2011)

I think the 1 product a month is enough to replace any staples.  I would never get through all my stuff if i kept using and purchasing the same one


----------



## AlliCat (Apr 5, 2011)

leiah said:


> I think the 1 product a month is enough to replace any staples.  I would never get through all my stuff if i kept using and purchasing the same one



I agree...althought it would make our lives more comfortable, I don't think we'll ever get to the "other" stuff we hardly use...thus kind of defeating the purpose of this challenge...


----------



## NikkiQ (Apr 5, 2011)

Yeah I say let's rock with 1 staple product a month. We'll have to have continuous sessions of this challenges from now until the cows come home if we buy 1 of each.

On another note, used up another product! Used the last of my Skala ceramides conditioner during a cowash today. Onto the next


----------



## ThickRoot (Apr 5, 2011)

You know I've been thinking about what B-Phlyy said, I did vote yes and I'm gonna keep that vote if others want to purchase something, but personally I'm gonna use up what I have. She's right if you keep buying stuff, you won't use stuff up.


----------



## ThickRoot (Apr 5, 2011)

NikkiQ, I'm still looking for a nice, lathery non-stripping shampoo myself. I really like the KBB poo bar, it's moisturizing and I don't have to ACV rinse after. Also, I loved the old Cream of Nature, I hear it's making a comeback that's a good one if it is.


Also, I didn't pay enough attention to the rules, I should've listed what I want to use up not everything I own. So I'm working on that list, but as of now I know I'm def gonna have a sale.


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 5, 2011)

That sounds great on upping your staples


----------



## Zaz (Apr 5, 2011)

I think I'll join this challenge as well, I already made an excel spreadsheet of all my products divided into categories (I'm anal like that, don't judge ) So here it goes:
1. What are your motivations for joining this challenge?
I realised I could probably go at least 2 full months without buying anything at all while doing my hair daily and survive on what I already own 

2. A list of the products you hope to be using up in your stash? Include the ones you buy in your 5 day grace period. Use your own categories.
*Cleansers*

Dr. Bronner - Castile Soap Almond
Shea moisture Moisture retention shampoo (returned)
*Moisturisers / leave ins*

Giovanni direct leave in
Curls Curl creme brulee
Kinky Curly Knot today *done*
*Protein reconstructors*

Aphogee 2 step *done*
Ion reconstructor
LeKair Cholesterol plus
One n only Argan oil restorative mask *done*
Joico Kpak reconstructor *done*
*Moisture deep conditioners*

Aussie 3 minute *done*
Shea moisture Deep treatment masque 
Giovanni 50/50 done *done*
*Conditioners*

Aussie moist
Suave almond + shea butter *done*
Suave aloe vera and ginseng *done*
Tresseme Luxurious moisture *done*
Herbal essences Dangerously straight
Vo5 volumizing conditioner
Mane n tail conditioner
Tresseme Healthy volume *done*
*Curly stylers*

Shea moisture curl enhancing smoothie
Shea moisture Curl & style milk 
Simply organic gurl Curl defining creme
Kinky curly Curling custard *done*
Suave Sleek anti-frizz cream
Eco styler Olive oil gel
Eco styler Blue gel (gave away)
*Straight stylers (for dry twistouts or rollersets)*

GVP smoothing ultimate styling creme
Garnier fructis Surf hair *returned*
Garnier fructis Fiber gum putty *returned*
Garnier fructis Curl sculpting cream-gel
Simply organic gurl  styling creme
BB Foam wrapping lotion
*Oils*

Castor oil
Grapeseed oil
EVOO
EVCO
Wheat germ oil
 Avocado oil *done*
*Serums*

Sabino Moisture block
Hask Frizz remedy
La-Brasiliana Define & shine
Organix Coconut milk anti breakage serum
And this is my list *after* I finished a bunch of stuff 

3. Post a Pic of your "Stash". (Optional)






I have a three tiered system, top shelf is in current rotation to be finished, second shelf is next and last shelf is backups and things I have yet to try, although tier two also has a couple of things I've never tried like the SheaMoisture stuff.

4. Which session(s) you are joining. (go slow ladies and be realistic)?
I'll do 2 sessions.


----------



## che1219 (Apr 5, 2011)

ThickRoot said:


> You know I've been thinking about what B-Phlyy said, I did vote yes and I'm gonna keep that vote if others want to purchase something, but personally I'm gonna use up what I have. She's right if you keep buying stuff, you won't use stuff up.


I agree. I have soooo much stuff (and it all works for me), that I just want to use it all up and then I will start over with a few staple items and no more being a pj. So for now, I won't be replacing anything.


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Apr 5, 2011)

Red = Removed from stash

Shampoos
Giovanni 50:50 shampoo
Keracare hydrating detangling shampoo
Phyto Organics shampoo (can't remember the type)

Conditioners
VO5 Moisture Milks Strawberry (4 bottles) Down to 3 bottles
Phyto Organics Therappe 
Giovanni Smooth as Silk 
Giovanni Tea Tree 
Roux Porosity Control (2 bottles)
Joico Moisture Recovery 

Deep Conditioners
Silk Elements MegaSilk Treatment
Aubrey Organics Honey Suckle Rose
Jessiecurl Weekly Deep Treatment
Joico K-pak Intense Hydrator (10 tubes) 
Lutrasilk Shea Mango

Leave Ins/Moisturizers
Cantu Shea Butter Leave In
Taliah Waajid Mist Bodifier
Herbal Essence Long Term Relationship Leave-In (3 bottles) Down to 1 bottle
Roux 619 leave-in (2 packs)

Oils & Essential Oils 
Castor Oil
EVOO
Coconut Oil
Jojoba Oil
Rosemary Oil
Peppermint Oil
Tea Tree Oil

Styling products
EcoStyler gel
Aloe Vera Gel
Qhemet Biologic Amla & Olive Heavy Cream

Misc.
GVP Chi Silk Infusion
Joico K-pak reconstructor (10 tubes)
Aphogee 2 min


----------



## AlliCat (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm down to my very last half-bottle of shampoo. And I still have about a billion conditioners. You do the math  I'm gonna be DCing and co-washing my hair a lot


----------



## faithVA (Apr 5, 2011)

You ladies are hard core and not playing around. I love it. You are definitely motivating me to stay on track. 

It is a bad habit that if the store has a hair care product aisle I have to look. So I'm in Kroger and looking. And they always have something they didn't have last time. The shampoos were calling me. buy me! buy me! But I resisted. I am going to use my pass to get the Elasta QP Shampoo this month. I also refrained from buying any hair accessories. They had Goody products 2 for $5. I walked away...slowly but still.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 5, 2011)

Ok Zaz, you come in the room crossing stuff off 

You are going to fit right in. 



> (I'm anal like that, don't judge ) So here it goes:


Good because I have some tendencies myself. Trying to keep them on the low.


----------



## alive (Apr 6, 2011)

faithVA said:


> RULE CHANGE VOTE:
> 
> I have been thinking and looking at some of the other stash challenges, or no buy challenges and think I have missed something here - Staples.
> 
> ...



nah, i think we should go cold turkey like you originally posted


----------



## Beany (Apr 6, 2011)

AlliCat said:


> I agree...althought it would make our lives more comfortable, I don't think we'll ever get to the "other" stuff we hardly use...thus kind of defeating the purpose of this challenge...



Yup. Totally agree


----------



## Zaz (Apr 6, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Ok Zaz, *you come in the room crossing stuff off*
> 
> You are going to fit right in.
> 
> ...



 
I already had the spreadsheet, I was like shoot can't let all this progress go to waste I'll just pretend I've been in it from the beginning


----------



## Amazhaan (Apr 6, 2011)

I vote to keep the original rules in place. It's because of me being a PJ that I can't find my staples... 

I think the passes and emergency options are already enough.


----------



## NikkiQ (Apr 6, 2011)

faithVA said:


> You ladies are hard core and not playing around. I love it. You are definitely motivating me to stay on track.
> 
> It is a bad habit that if the store has a hair care product aisle I have to look. So I'm in Kroger and looking. And they always have something they didn't have last time. The shampoos were calling me. buy me! buy me! But I resisted. I am going to use my pass to get the* Elasta QP Shampoo* this month. I also refrained from buying any hair accessories. They had Goody products 2 for $5. I walked away...slowly but still.


 
Let me know how the shampoo works out! I may try that or the CON shampoo.


----------



## 1stladyv (Apr 6, 2011)

This new staple addition would be fine with me since this is what I have been doing anyway. I use up in different product categories at different times. Currently I don't have and extra dc's either moisture or protein. I have already purchased my staple protein dc about 1 month ago so I'm good there, but my moisture dc is about 1-2 uses. I have alot of styling products to use up, mainly. All that to say, YES!  I'm a rambler, sorry. I'll post my product list soon. It's just tough to do from my phone.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 6, 2011)

NikkiQ - I picked up the new ElastaQP Soyl shampoo - the 34 oz.  They only had the Elasta QP shampoo for relaxed hair in the smaller size and the 34 oz is the smallest they had in the Soyl shampoo. I was reluctant to get that much shampoo but then the lady told me it was $5 and then I got 15% off, so it seemed like it was worth a try. I want to wash my hair now 

So I will shampoo either saturday or sunday and let you know.

I am patting myself on the back a 2nd time. I used my pass to buy the shampoo and did not buy any other products. I did buy a hair clip and a applicator bottle but I don't count those. 

I really did want to buy a lot more though  I wanted to try some of the generic Paul Mitchell, and the Argan One and Only and the Silk Elements and....


----------



## faithVA (Apr 8, 2011)

faithVA said:


> @NikkiQ - I picked up the new ElastaQP Soyl shampoo - the 34 oz.  They only had the Elasta QP shampoo for relaxed hair in the smaller size and the 34 oz is the smallest they had in the Soyl shampoo.


 
NikkiQ
I used the ElastaQP Soyl shampoo tonight and I like it . I have been through 6 and this is definitely what I am going to use for my staple shampoo. Usually when I put shampoo in my hair it puffs up and shrinks. And that happens sulfates or no sulfates but really more with the sulfate free shampoo. However with this shampoo I was able to shampoo my hair in bantu knots. I rinsed my hair with the bantu knots in, applied shampoo, worked it in, twisted it back up, did the other sections, rinsed, reapplied and rinsed. Even after that my hair was soft, moisturized, non-puffy, smooth and I actually twisted it and put the bantu knots in.

It was softer and more moistured with the shampoo than it is when I take out my DC. There were no tangles and my hair felt slippery.

Then I made the mistake off following it with the Suave Shea Butter conditioner. That was a no go. As soon as I applied it I could feel my hair shrinking up and my ends puffing. My ends had been smooth until then.

I really like this shampoo and I'm making it staple.   I have my shampoo.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 8, 2011)

I used up my bottle of Roux Conditioner.


----------



## leiah (Apr 9, 2011)

I have one use left in one of my DCs.
I'm going to start shampooing more often to use up the one bottle that I have.  I want to move onto a no shampoo routine and use only shikakai for cleansing


----------



## NikkiQ (Apr 9, 2011)

faithVA said:


> @NikkiQ
> I used the ElastaQP Soyl shampoo tonight and I like it . I have been through 6 and this is definitely what I am going to use for my staple shampoo. Usually when I put shampoo in my hair it puffs up and shrinks. And that happens sulfates or no sulfates but really more with the sulfate free shampoo. However with this shampoo I was able to shampoo my hair in bantu knots. I rinsed my hair with the bantu knots in, applied shampoo, worked it in, twisted it back up, did the other sections, rinsed, reapplied and rinsed. Even after that my hair was soft, moisturized, non-puffy, smooth and I actually twisted it and put the bantu knots in.
> 
> It was softer and more moistured with the shampoo than it is when I take out my DC. There were no tangles and my hair felt slippery.
> ...


 
That sounds awesome! I'm gonna have to invest in a bottle once I use up all the shampoos that I have. I don't even wanna tempt myself by walking into a Sally's right now b/c I know I would lose it in there and relapse.


----------



## AlliCat (Apr 9, 2011)

I really wanted to try the no-shampoo thing for April, but my hair was feeling extremely built up (I moisturize and seal daily, among other styling products) so that was a fail for me  plus dirty hair makes me break out...ughh so I tried just shampooing my hairline but my hair was still built up even after a co-wash, that it was getting stiff and tangled..so I clarified last night and did a protein treatment with Joico K-pak and it's safe to say that my hair is back to normal  I'll be using shampoo (sulfate free) weekly and clarifying monthly


----------



## AlliCat (Apr 9, 2011)

While organizing my stash I found some Surge plus 14 -- a full bottle! I'll be incorporating this in my reggie for some growth. Back when I used to use this I got good growth from it, so I'm excited.

ETA I might as go all out and use my biotin as well. I consider that part of my stash because the only reason I bought it was for my hair


----------



## faithVA (Apr 10, 2011)

Yay down a few products

Can knock the following off my list
--Paul Mitchell knock off ( used up)
--KCCC - gave it to my mom. She was begging for it.
--ORS conditioner - back to my mom. It was really hers

I really tried to use up my grape seed oil but have 1 more application. 

I thought I was going to use up my CD loc butter. But I swear the more I used of that the more the continer filled up. I think that will be two more uses.

I am also near the end with my olive oil spray, my mango spray and my CD balm.

I used my Bday pass and purchased an oil for boundless tresses for my thin spots. 

Now I a in search of a leave-in/moisturizer for my wet hair.  I think once I find this there are some styling products I will be throwing away.


----------



## NikkiQ (Apr 10, 2011)

faithVA you're on a ball! I've used up a little more than half the bottle of Activate condish so that should be gone soon. Today is my shampoo and DC day so I'll see what I can use up in my stash. I only have a little bit of SE Mega Moisture DC left so that may bite the bullet today.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 10, 2011)

NikkiQ, I'm a little obsessed. I am overusing product on my hair to get rid of it. I used the loc butter which is greasy and I am still trying to talk myself into spraying either the olive oil spray or the mango spray on top to get rid of it. 

It drives me crazy that I bought stuff that I don't know if it works, don't like it, Don't Know How to Use It (what?). 

I definitely need to go back to work to take my mind off of hair.


----------



## NikkiQ (Apr 10, 2011)

I feel ya on that one. I have styling product out the wazoo and can't style my hair to save my soul so I won't be able to use them up anytime soon until i perfect some kind of styling techniques.


----------



## Zaz (Apr 10, 2011)

faithVA Happy birthday! 

I've used up one bottle of Tresseme and returned a couple of unused products to Target, I got a store credit and am wondering if I should get conditioner with it, technically I'm not spending money so that makes it ok right


----------



## AlliCat (Apr 10, 2011)

Hopefully I can get rid of some of my products at the Toronto meetup in June. Surge, Redken, Paul mitchell...lots of goodies. I made a thread in the exchange forum:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=538345


----------



## faithVA (Apr 10, 2011)

Zaz said:


> @faithVA Happy birthday!
> 
> I've used up one bottle of Tresseme and returned a couple of unused products to Target, I got a store credit and am wondering if I should get conditioner with it, technically I'm not spending money so that makes it ok right


 
Thanks for the Bday wishes.

If you buy the shampoo, technically it will use up your pass for this month, regardless of whether you spend money on it or not. 

So if you want to use your pass on conditioner this month than go for it. But if not then take more time and really decide what you want for this month.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 10, 2011)

AlliCat said:


> Hopefully I can get rid of some of my products at the Toronto meetup in June. Surge, Redken, Paul mitchell...lots of goodies. I posted in the thread:
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=534481&page=3


 
I am considering having a meetup. I will have to check more into this. Would love to exchange some products.


----------



## Amazhaan (Apr 10, 2011)

faithVA Happy Birthday

Sent from my DROIDX using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## leiah (Apr 10, 2011)

faithVA said:


> NikkiQ, I'm a little obsessed. I am overusing product on my hair to get rid of it. I used the loc butter which is greasy and I am still trying to talk myself into spraying either the olive oil spray or the mango spray on top to get rid of it.
> 
> It drives me crazy that I bought stuff that I don't know if it works, don't like it, Don't Know How to Use It (what?).
> 
> I definitely need to go back to work to take my mind off of hair.



I am the same way!  I'm temporarily working from home so I have all day to sit around in a conditioning cap and put whatever I want on my hair.  It was an overconditioned mess until I washed it just now


----------



## che1219 (Apr 10, 2011)

Used up a shampoo and a reconstructor.
faithVA Happy Birthday!!


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Apr 11, 2011)

Red = Removed from stash

Shampoos
Giovanni 50:50 shampoo
Keracare hydrating detangling shampoo
Phyto Organics shampoo (can't remember the type)

Conditioners
VO5 Moisture Milks Strawberry (4 bottles) Down to 3 bottles
Phyto Organics Therappe 
Giovanni Smooth as Silk 
Giovanni Tea Tree 
Roux Porosity Control (2 bottles)
Joico Moisture Recovery 

Deep Conditioners
Silk Elements MegaSilk Treatment
Aubrey Organics Honey Suckle Rose
Jessiecurl Weekly Deep Treatment
Joico K-pak Intense Hydrator (10 tubes) 
Lutrasilk Shea Mango

Leave Ins/Moisturizers
Cantu Shea Butter Leave In
Taliah Waajid Mist Bodifier
Herbal Essence Long Term Relationship Leave-In (3 bottles) Down to 1 bottle
Roux 619 leave-in (2 packs)

Oils & Essential Oils 
Castor Oil
EVOO
Coconut Oil
Jojoba Oil
Rosemary Oil
Peppermint Oil
Tea Tree Oil

Styling products
EcoStyler gel
Aloe Vera Gel
Qhemet Biologic Amla & Olive Heavy Cream

Misc.
GVP Chi Silk Infusion
Joico K-pak reconstructor (10 tubes) 
Aphogee 2 min 

Got rid of some more stuff. Need to really work on getting rid of some of these Joico products. Don't know what I was thinking buying so many. Can we say


----------



## faithVA (Apr 11, 2011)

Hey ladies for any of the products you have used up recently are any of them things you would repurchase or would consider staples? Just curious.


----------



## NikkiQ (Apr 11, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Hey ladies for any of the products you have used up recently are any of them things you would repurchase or would consider staples? Just curious.


 
I used to love my Roots of Nature shea butter and green tea DC, but for some reason...my natural hair doesn't love it. So disappointed but hey trial by error is what it's all about. onto the next.


----------



## Beany (Apr 11, 2011)

SO jealous of you ladies using your stuff. My hair is in braids right now and I'm unable to use alot of stuff very often, but I'm still using products and not buying anything so it'll just take longer I guess.


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Apr 11, 2011)

Sold my Silk Elements MegaSilk Treatment


----------



## faithVA (Apr 11, 2011)

Beany said:


> SO jealous of you ladies using your stuff. My hair is in braids right now and I'm unable to use alot of stuff very often, but I'm still using products and not buying anything so it'll just take longer I guess.


 
I will be right here with you. I'm in mini twists and not much I can put on these but a little oil every few days. And I will try to use up  some shampoo and conditioner.

I also have products that I won't be able to do much with until I at least get to SL which looks like June or July. So I will keep you company.


----------



## ThickRoot (Apr 12, 2011)

I returned an unused bottle of Chi Keratin Mist to Target.
I sold a Shescentit Banana Brulee and a Joico Reconstructor. 

Does anyone know how I can strike items off my list?


----------



## NikkiQ (Apr 12, 2011)

ThickRoot said:


> I returned an unused bottle of Chi Keratin Mist to Target.
> I sold a Shescentit Banana Brulee and a Joico Reconstructor.
> 
> Does anyone know how I can strike items off my list?


 
Most of us are just highlighting the item in a different color to indicate it's been used and put something like "gone" or "used" next to it.


----------



## ThickRoot (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks NikkiQ!

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## faithVA (Apr 12, 2011)

ThickRoot said:


> I returned an unused bottle of Chi Keratin Mist to Target.
> I sold a Shescentit Banana Brulee and a Joico Reconstructor.
> 
> Does anyone know how I can strike items off my list?


 
Great job ThickRoot - reducing your stash and making money -sweet.


----------



## NikkiQ (Apr 12, 2011)

I used up the bottle of Activate conditioner and I'm sooooo happy I did because I hated that crap

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## faithVA (Apr 12, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> I used up the bottle of Activate conditioner and I'm sooooo happy I did because I hated that crap
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Long Hair Care Forum App


 
I have a feeling I am going to hate that Suave Shea Butter conditioner and I just bought.


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 13, 2011)

I used up one Silk Elements, 2 boxes of Henna , & Yes to carrots.

I am almost finished a couple of things. 

& half way done a few.  anywho I am doing pretty good!


----------



## NikkiQ (Apr 13, 2011)

faithVA said:


> I have a feeling I am going to hate that Suave Shea Butter conditioner and I just bought.


 
I have a bottle of that and have used it before in the past. It was actually pretty good. I just like the Suave Humectant MUCH better lol


----------



## NikkiQ (Apr 13, 2011)

I wonder what conditioner I can use up next. Hmmm...


----------



## faithVA (Apr 13, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> I have a bottle of that and have used it before in the past. It was actually pretty good. I just like the Suave Humectant MUCH better lol


 
That's why I purchased it because quite a few said it was good.  I guess I should be glad it was inexpensive because unless I use it to prepoo it is going in the trash. It serves me right for buying so much junk when I already had conditioners i haven't even tried.


 So which conditioner are you trying next?


----------



## faithVA (Apr 13, 2011)

I have no idea how to keep my hair moisturized. I am starting simple with just spraying my hair with water every evening and baggying for an hour and then applying a cream moisturizer. I tried applying oils afterwards but my hair was feeling like a bp oil spill. 

I think I am going to try the following for 2 weeks each: plain water; water + aloe; water + glycerin; water + glycerin + aloe. I will hopefully get a good comparison.

But putting water on my twists has my hair in one big fuzzy mess  I've had them in since Sunday and my hair looks 3 weeks old. 

<Ok I got confused...this should have been in the Nail Your Regimen thread.. sheesh>


----------



## faithVA (Apr 13, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> I used up one Silk Elements, 2 boxes of Henna , & Yes to carrots.
> 
> I am almost finished a couple of things.
> 
> & half way done a few.  anywho I am doing pretty good!


 
You have a lot of hair girl. I would imagine it won't take you long to use up your stash at all.


----------



## Aireen (Apr 13, 2011)

*UPDATE*: I bought a product for April but I have no plans to buy anymore products for a good while and I'll probably use it up quickly since I'm heavy handed with this product.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 13, 2011)

Aireen said:


> *UPDATE*: I bought a product for April but I have no plans to buy anymore products for a good while and I'll probably use it up quickly since I'm heavy handed with this product.


 
What did you buy?


----------



## Aireen (Apr 13, 2011)

faithVA said:


> What did you buy?



L'Oreal Total Repair Conditioner. I like it so far so I'll probably keep it in rotation to re-purchase after I'm done this challenge.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 13, 2011)

Aireen said:


> L'Oreal Total Repair Conditioner. I like it so far so I'll probably keep it in rotation to re-purchase after I'm done this challenge.


 
Thanks - hearing good things about the L'oreal line.


----------



## NikkiQ (Apr 13, 2011)

faithVA said:


> That's why I purchased it because quite a few said it was good.  I guess I should be glad it was inexpensive because unless I use it to prepoo it is going in the trash. It serves me right for buying so much junk when I already had conditioners i haven't even tried.
> 
> 
> So which conditioner are you trying next?


 
Probably the GVP version of the Nexxus Humectant or Aussie Moist. I'll play eeny meeny when I get home and go from there lol


----------



## Aireen (Apr 13, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Thanks - hearing good things about the L'oreal line.



Yeah it seems promising.


----------



## Lanea87 (Apr 13, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Way to go. One down and I'm sure more on the wya.
> 
> I have the Paul Mitchell leave-in conditioner knock off too. How do you like it? Have you used the real Paul Mitchell - The conditioner? How do they compare?
> 
> I will have used it up by months end. And was wondering if I should try the real thing.


 
Nope never tried the real one, but I probably wont cause I LOVE this one.


----------



## NikkiQ (Apr 14, 2011)

I decided to crack open the Suave Almond and Shea Butter condish since faithVA mentioned it yesterday lol. First time using it since I chopped and I liked how it made my hair feel. I will most def keep this in rotation for my cowashes. Staple maybe???


----------



## faithVA (Apr 14, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> I decided to crack open the Suave Almond and Shea Butter condish since @faithVA mentioned it yesterday lol. First time using it since I chopped and I liked how it made my hair feel. I will most def keep this in rotation for my cowashes. Staple maybe???


 
Oh whatever NikkiQ - You just wanted to rub it in. Na Na Na Na Na - It worked for me and not for you.


----------



## NikkiQ (Apr 14, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Oh whatever NikkiQ - You just wanted to rub it in. Na Na Na Na Na - It worked for me and not for you.


 
I sowwy


----------



## faithVA (Apr 14, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> I sowwy


You know I'm very sensitive .  For some reason I am extremely frustrated with my hair this week. hmm Maybe it's because I can't buy anything. 

If the conditioner wasn't so cheap I would mail it to you.


----------



## NikkiQ (Apr 14, 2011)

LMAO yeah the shipping would cost more than the bottle itself. Me and my hair are at odds too for some reason. It won't curl up. It won't lay down. It's just flippin me the bird.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 14, 2011)

I was in Marshall's yesterday and they had big bottles of Joico. I wanted to buy some. For what I don't know. I like to buy things because the bottles look pretty and have no idea what they are for. 

But my Boundless Tresses hair serum is on its way and should get it by next week.   So hopefully by the time I am SL I will also have started making some advances with my thin areas. And if I am happy with it, I will be throwing out those other products.

I think I am going to need to stay in PJ rehab for a while. After this challenge I think I will have to go to the Use 1 Buy 1 challenge.


----------



## AlliCat (Apr 14, 2011)

I finished AO GBP conditioner  and also finished the last of my sweet almond oil. I'm on a roll


----------



## 30something (Apr 14, 2011)

Let me in!!!
Recovering PJ here, I was in this very same challenge last year.. I caved in but after it was over I got my PJ under control.

My stash is pretty low now but I need something to keep me focus. I just need to get rid of these old stuff I don't use anymore while not purchasing new stuff.

3x 20 oz. Lustrasilk Shea butter and mango Cholesterol
1x Suave Shea and almond conditioner
1.2x Suave shea and almond shampoo
2x 2 oz. Qhemet moisturizer (forget their names)
1x 8 oz. Qhemet moisturizer
100x Tea bag of Black tea I have taking up my frikken kitchen space
2x Herbal Essences Long term relationship leave in
1x Mane n Tail Moisturizing conditioner

My plan of action is to do black tea rinses again, and use up the conditioners in my Egg treatment mixes and for pre-poos when ever my hair is feeling dry. I'll stick to one session for now.


----------



## 30something (Apr 14, 2011)

faithVA said:


> I was in Marshall's yesterday and they had big bottles of Joico. I wanted to buy some. For what I don't know. *I like to buy things because the bottles look pretty and have no idea what they are for.*



Thats me %100 right there


----------



## faithVA (Apr 14, 2011)

20Something said:


> Let me in!!!
> Recovering PJ here, I was in this very same challenge last year.. I caved in but after it was over I got my PJ under control.
> 
> My stash is pretty low now but I need something to keep me focus. I just need to get rid of these old stuff I don't use anymore while not purchasing new stuff.


 
Welcome 20Something,

You don't have much at all which is good. The ladies in here are on a roll. So come on in and make it happen.


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 14, 2011)

Today I purchased Elasta QP Soy Oyl (as a staple conditioner for my Henna) I was using Yes To Carrots, But honestly any okay, decent, cheap DC is workable.

For my Month Buy I bought some Bruti Oil 

I should be okay with Henna Conditioner for the rest of the year I use about half a cup per mix. This container is 32 ozs and I bought 2  it was 2/$10


----------



## faithVA (Apr 14, 2011)

I guess I never did give an update when I suggested that we could replace our staples without a pass. I was surprised that so many were like naw - I'm cool. Of course everyone didn't vote and I don't know what the final numbers were but at the end I think that we are better off just using up what we have.

If you have a situation where you feel you really, really need to buy something and you don't have a pass - just remember You Is Grown and make it happen. You know whether you are making a legitimate purchase or just being a PJ.

I swear though, this challenge is showing me my true colors. I find myself in the store saying, I can buy this and they won't know. I don't have to put it on the list. evil:  

Obviously I need y'all to pray for me


----------



## NikkiQ (Apr 14, 2011)

I curb my PJ fix by buying hair accessories instead. It works and I do need to step my accessory game up. Can't wear the same headbands with the fro all the time. DUH!


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 14, 2011)

FV - I just don't want to use any of my more pricey conditioners in the henna. I'd rather use a cheapy kinda conditioner. and Yes TO Carrots was kinda expensive for a toss in mix conditioner for me. I only have 2 Alter Egos (which I would never mix in) and 2 (Silk Elements which cost to much to mix in) and no other DC. I won't be purchasing another DC (Non-Henna Mix) until Sally has a sale. I am a lil nervous I will use my SE before then But I have the AE for a back up until then. 



ETA: I forgot my trial package of WEN has a REmoist mask 2 ozs (2 uses)


----------



## B_Phlyy (Apr 14, 2011)

Finished a bottle of biotin last night. Gotta open another one tonight.


----------



## AlliCat (Apr 14, 2011)

faithVA said:


> I swear though, this challenge is showing me my true colors. I find myself in the store saying, I can buy this and they won't know. I don't have to put it on the list. evil:
> 
> Obviously I need y'all to pray for me



LOL this made me laugh

I really like this challenge. When I'm in the hair care isle I actually do think of this thread. I like to come in here talking about what I finished, and being able to change that item to red and say it's done  

The only hair related thing I purchased was a Tangle Teezer...but it's not a product...and can't be "used up" so it's ok right


----------



## AlliCat (Apr 14, 2011)

B_Phlyy said:


> Finished a bottle of biotin last night. Gotta open another one tonight.



Thanks for reminding me. Since I started taking biotin my new growth has been coming back with a vengeance


----------



## faithVA (Apr 14, 2011)

AlliCat said:


> The only hair related thing I purchased was a Tangle Teezer...but it's not a product...and can't be "used up" so it's ok right


 
You're good. The Tangle Teezer doesn't count. I didn't include items like that which is good because I bought 3 shower caps and a bun maker thingee. And I think NikkiQ said something about hair accessories. 

We can't just go cold turkey on everything.


----------



## NikkiQ (Apr 14, 2011)

faithVA said:


> You're good. The Tangle Teezer doesn't count. I didn't include items like that which is good because I bought 3 shower caps and a bun maker thingee. And I think NikkiQ said something about hair accessories.
> 
> We can't just go cold turkey on everything.



Yeah the hair goodies help fight the urge to buy products. Today at the dollar store,I bought a new paddle brush for detangling,3 headbands, and some little pastel rubberbands for my Celie braids. I feel so much better too 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Aireen (Apr 15, 2011)

*UPDATE*: Trying to co-wash for the first time and I'm liking the process so far. DCing for 30 minutes with AO WC. I can't see myself using all my products within a reasonable time frame if I'm only washing my hair every 7-10 days. Hopefully with this method, I can now wash every 3-4 days until I'm done my products.


----------



## AlliCat (Apr 15, 2011)

finished 2 conditioners: Mane n Tail and Suave Humectant


----------



## NikkiQ (Apr 16, 2011)

Just finished off my Skala Avoe Vera condish. Using it as a pre-poo


----------



## Lanea87 (Apr 16, 2011)

EVOO is GONE!

*Shampoo*
Crème of Nature Professional Detangling- Conditioning (Green-1/2 bottle Im guessing)
_***I have been trying to stretch this out by using 1/3 of water, oil, and poo._
Suave Daily Clarifying Shampoo

*Conditioner*
Herbal Essences Long Term Relationship
ApHogee Keratin 2 Minute Reconstructor (2 bottles)
Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deeper Moisture Conditioner
Giovanni 50:50 Balanced Conditioner 
ION Reconstructor Treatment
Aussie Moist Conditioner
LeKair Cholesterol Plus
Salon Care Honey and Almond Conditioner
Giovanni Smooth as Silk Protein Hair Infusion

*Leave-In/Moisturizer*
Generic Value Products The Conditioner- Leave In Conditioner (Paul Mitchell)
Mane ‘n Tail Detangler
ApHogee Keratin & Green Tea Restructurizer
Hawaiian Silky Miracle Worker 14 in 1 
Herbal Essences Long Term Relationship Leave-In Split End Protector
Silk Elements Silken Child Moisturizing Crème 
CHI Keratin Mist

*Oil*
African Royale Hot Six Oil
Safflower Oil
EVOO
Coconut Oil 

*Herbal & Ayurvedic Products*
Amla Powder
Brahmi
Indigo

*Other*
CHI Silk Infusion
CHI 44 Iron Guard
KeraCare Foam Wrap Lotion
KeraCare Oil Sheen
French Stabilizer Plus
Ecostyler Clear Gel
Nexxus Emergencee


----------



## AlliCat (Apr 16, 2011)

How are you guys doing through your products so quickly? Are you being heavy handed with products? Doing more pre-poos and cowashing?


----------



## AlliCat (Apr 16, 2011)

I finally broke in my ORS Olive Oil Lotion. Moisturized in 4 sections then sealed with jojoba oil. The ORS is 95% full so this one is gonna take a while to use up  

The smell reminded me of the beginning of my hair journey because this was my very first moisturizer...I repurchased a bottle becuase UloveMegz had a good review but I find it greasy now


----------



## NikkiQ (Apr 16, 2011)

AlliCat said:


> How are you guys doing through your products so quickly? Are you being heavy handed with products? Doing more pre-poos and cowashing?



I cowash 5 times a week. My hair is pretty damn thick so I have to slather it on. I actually just used the last of a bottle of amla oil doing an oil rinse and my SE mega moisture treatment. I tend to mix them together for my DCs. Threw away the bottle of V05 shampoo I was using. Made my hair feel like absolute crap!

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 16, 2011)

AlliCat ~ alot of my products are on their last leg. LOL 

I am not using a lot of quickly because I don't co-wash more than once a week. Unfortunately when I go to the salon they don't DC or Treat with out charging you the whole amount for it. So guess what, I will have to use mine in between because there is no discount, so I will be using theirs. Sucks because I am going to be paying $90 bucks for A Rollerset, DRC treatment and Deep DC under their steamer.

Shows you one thing If I could master Rollersets on MY HAIR, I'd be set.

I might have to limit myself to one rollerset a month LOL or Deep condition less LOL


----------



## coyacoy (Apr 16, 2011)

I am sooooooooo in!

1. What are your motivations for joining this challenge? *i am an admitted product junkie! i need toslow down so that i can focus on the products thatwork the best*

2. A list of the products you hope to be using up in your stash? Include the ones you buy in your 5 day grace period. Use your own categories.
*at least 2 shampoos,all of my aubrey products (ea bottle just has a little left) - one container of shea butter, all amla oil lite, at least one bottle vatika *

*Shampoos*
*aubrey chamonille(sp?)*
*Avalon organics lemon clarifying *
*Carol's daughter black vanilla*
*homemade mix using black soap and fav oils*
*some random volumizing shampoo *
- *Conditioners\*
*Aubrey GPB*
*homemade condish using mango or shea butter and various oils*
*YES to Carrots*
*Giovanni Nutrafix Reconstructor*
*Aubrey organics honeysuckle rose*
- *Deep Conditioners*
*my honey child's olive you deep*
*Kenra MC*
*Joico moisture recovery balm*

- Oils & Essential Oils & Butters, - Leave Ins/Mosturizers
*rosemary, lavendar*
*JBCO*
*shea*
*pumpkin*
*rice bran*
*vatika*
*coconut*
*veg gylcerin*
*amla*
*amla lite*
*grapeseed*
*jojoba*


3. Post a Pic of your "Stash". (Optional)

4. Which session(s) you are joining. (go slow ladies and be realistic)?
*i'm in for all 3*


----------



## AlliCat (Apr 17, 2011)

Finished Joico K-Pak shampoo


----------



## faithVA (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks for the updates ladies and welcome coyacoy. I have been away all weekend so will try to get back into the swing of things tomorrow.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 18, 2011)

AlliCat said:


> How are you guys doing through your products so quickly? Are you being heavy handed with products? Doing more pre-poos and cowashing?


 
If the bottle/jar is down to 1 or 2 uses left, I may be heavy handed with it. 

I did have a few things where there was only a bit left and instead of hopping frome 1 product to the next, I used it consecutively to use it up. 

Since I am also still working on my regimen I am doing more experiments, or trying to apply products in different ways so I am using some products more often. For example in the morning I may use some styling products and apply it to some fuzzy twists to see how the gel works.

Now that I am wearing my hair in twists for 2 weeks at a time, not sure I will be able to use up things so quickly. But I am hoping to make it up when I reach my SL length goal and then will need to use more.


----------



## che1219 (Apr 18, 2011)

Used up a strinillah conditioner.


----------



## Zaz (Apr 18, 2011)

I used up the last of my KCCC but I feel like singing this  

I also finished a bottle of Tresseme condish and mailed out a tub of blue eco styler.




AlliCat said:


> How are you guys doing through your products so quickly? Are you being heavy handed with products? Doing more pre-poos and cowashing?



I don't pre-poo but I do cowash every day and some of the products I finish were halfway or more done collecting dust in the back of my stash. I forgot I even owned some of these things  I don't use a dime size but I'm not too heavy handed either.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 18, 2011)

Zaz said:


> I used up the last of my KCCC but I feel like singing this


 
I may repurchase this. I am going to use up my other gel based styling items and try EcoStyler first before I repurchase. I had amazing results with my twists when I used it. I had used up 75% of it trying other things before I realized it.


----------



## NikkiQ (Apr 18, 2011)

Suave is almost gone woot woot!


----------



## faithVA (Apr 18, 2011)

I got my boundless tresses oil today and of course I have put it in already. It has been a long time since I have had sulfur on my head. I was mistaking the tingling feeling for burning  

Definitely going to take pictures this weekend so I can compare my progress over the 4 weeks.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 18, 2011)

There has been a lot of product used up in the past few weeks but has anyone used their April pass yet? If so what did you get?

If you haven't used it yet, what do you plan to get?


----------



## Zaz (Apr 19, 2011)

faithVA said:


> I may repurchase this. I am going to use up my other gel based styling items and try EcoStyler first before I repurchase. I had amazing results with my twists when I used it. I had used up 75% of it trying other things before I realized it.



I'll probably repurchase but for now I'm on a no buy challenge, not even staples, till I can get my total number of products below 20


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 19, 2011)

I used my April Pass and got some Buriti Oil by Mircale 7 @ Sally's


----------



## AlliCat (Apr 19, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> I used my April Pass and got some Buriti Oil by Mircale 7 @ Sally's



That's all?? wasn't that hard just to get one thing? I dunno how u do it


----------



## AlliCat (Apr 19, 2011)

I finished another tub of motions moisture plus (the other one was a bottle). There was probably enough for 2 but I was super heavy handed..I just want these bottles out


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Apr 20, 2011)

Hey ladies. Is it too late to join? I'm in the no-buy challenge but this challenge seems much more active, which is very encouraging. if it's not too late I will comeback with my stats after work.


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Apr 20, 2011)

13StepsAhead said:


> Hey ladies. Is it too late to join? I'm in the no-buy challenge but this challenge seems much more active, which is very encouraging. if it's not too late I will comeback with my stats after work.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
It's never too late. As long as you have a stash to use up the challenge is open.

Come on in and have some fun.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 20, 2011)

I haven't used up anything recently but I am putting a dent in some things which feels good.

I used the Suave Shea Conditioner (ugh) last night to detangle and take out my mini twists. Should have dropped it by accident and spilled some 

Cowashed (my 1st time - woo hoo) with the Suave Coconut conditioner. I'm not SL yet but my hair is dense so I can use a lot of conditioner. By the time I get to APL, I'm thinking I will only have about 3 or 4 uses a bottle. (Wow! ). I only have 1 or 2 uses of that left.

I have this Bronner Brothers 10 and 1 treatment. I opened that. I only have 1 or 2 uses of that. I will probably use it 1 more time and throw the rest of it away. I have no clue why I bought it. I just feel some kind of way about it. 

I put Sunflower oil on my hair after that. Have about 1/2 bottle.
Followed that up with Avocado oil. Only have 1/3 bottle of that.

Then used some diva curl glaze? I have 2 more uses of that. 

I tried to use up some oil spray mix I made up. I don't know what that stuff is. I might use that on my body. 

Think a few things will be out the door in May.


----------



## NikkiQ (Apr 20, 2011)

^^^I use conditioner like that too. I get maybe 4-5 uses per bottle and I'm almost SL now, but with my hair being so thick...conditioner doesn't stand a chance around this head. Styling products on the other hand will last me forever b/c I barely use them.

I wonder if I'm too light with styling products and moisturizers and using the right amount for conditioner. Hmm....mystery


----------



## faithVA (Apr 20, 2011)

AlliCat said:


> That's all?? wasn't that hard just to get one thing? I dunno how u do it


 
AlliCat is there something you need to tell us?


----------



## ThickRoot (Apr 20, 2011)

Checking in just cause I haven't in a few days. Haven't used up anything yet, this doesn't surprise me. However, for the sake of "using up my stash" I tried to spray some juices and berries on my hair the other day. Hot mess! I know better J&B makes my hair dry, and my hair started shedding!! So no more of using stuff that really doesn't work for my hair. I'm over here now thinking of a master plan now.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 20, 2011)

ThickRoot said:


> Checking in just cause I haven't in a few days. Haven't used up anything yet, this doesn't surprise me. However, for the sake of "using up my stash" I tried to spray some juices and berries on my hair the other day. Hot mess! I know better J&B makes my hair dry, and my hair started shedding!! So no more of using stuff that really doesn't work for my hair. I'm over here now thinking of a master plan now.


 
I agree with you. If it causes issues, it has to go.  If it can't be doctored to work it has to go. I have a tub of Cantu Shea Leave In that is 90% full. I am going to try it one or two times but if it makes my hair hard it has to go. We will see.  Those shampoos that don't work, will become hand soaps and relegated to washing my swim suits.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 20, 2011)

ThickRoot said:


> Well the good news is, the buying and trying did help me narrow down my staples. I'm still looking for a lathery, non-stripping liquid shampoo.


 
Did you ever find a shampoo?


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 20, 2011)

I gave in and Cracked open a new Silk Elements Megasilk, I have one more left. Uh Oh....

I am good for another 3 months atleast. So Hopefully Sally Has a sale on this.

I am not putting a dent in my hair cleansers it seems those things last forever LOL. It goes when it goes I suppose. 

I am not trying to be heavy handed with my products. I don't want to waste it. SMDH, me and my goody goody butt. LOL

I am contemplating picking up some rollers to learn to rollerset. I am eyeing the 2.5 inch rollers. the 3's are way to large for the styles I want. 

Good Job Ladies using up your Products.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 20, 2011)

Thank you ladies for keeping this thread so active.


----------



## Golden75 (Apr 20, 2011)

Oh gosh, I really need to join this. I didn't read entire thread, but I will. I NEED TO USE UP & STOP BUYING ASAP!!! I need to review my stash, so hopefully by the weekend I'll get it organized and snap pics, cause listing will take too dayum long!

1. What are your motivations for joining this challenge?
*My wallet. I need to save money, I've been addicted to hair products since I had to do my own hair (bout 20+ yrs -showing my age -) And I need to know whats working for me and not, product wise, before I run out & buy something else.*

2. A list of the products you hope to be using up in your stash? Include the ones you buy in your 5 day grace period. Use your own categories.
*I need a little time on this one. I can think of stuff, but it will only be a fraction*

Suggested Categories: (will correct names later, just going off top of head)
- Shampoos - 
*Kenra Moisurizing *
*Kenra Clarifying*
*Elucence Acidifying/Neutralizing*
*Elucence Moisturizing*
*TJ Nourish Spa*
*Aveda Damage Remedy*
*Roux PC poo*
*KBB Juicy Bar*
*Nairobi poo*
*HV Amala Deep Clea**nse*
*Phyto Specific Intensive Nutrition Poo*
- Conditioners/DC - Combining category/some are double duty 
*AO White Camellia*
*X_Kenra MC - 5/29*
*Elucence Moisture Balancing*
*TJ Nourish Spa*
*Rusk Keratin Smooth*
*Aphogee 2-Min*
*Joico MB*
*Aveda Damage Remedy*
*_Aveda DRT -done 6/19 *(need to use a lot to really get results)
*HV Stinillah*
*HV 24/7 x2 -**1 done 6/18 *(staple)
*HV Acai Berry Phyto*
*Nairobi Humcto Sil*
*BF Pistachio Cream*
*KBB Mask (8oz & 4oz)*
*Elucence Moisture Retention*
*Lanza Healing Moisture*
*Lanza Healing Strength*
*Silk Elements MegaSilk*
*DB Pumpkin Deep Conditioner *
*BF Yarrow Hibiscus Cleansing Condish*
*Mizani Cleansing Condish*
*Phyto Specific Intensive Nutrition Mask*
*Oyin Honey Hemp Condish*
*Millcreak Biotin *
*Vitaminshoppe Jojoba Condish*
*CHI Nourish Intensive Silk Hair Mask*
*X_HE Hello Hydration - 6/5* (great for washing out henna - use alot)
*X_TJ Tea Tree---5/24 *(will repurchase)
*X_Yes To Carrots Pampering Mud ---5/1*

- Leave Ins/Mosturizers
*BF Desert *
*KBB Ambrosia*
*Silken Child *
*Rusk Sensories Smoother*
*Salerm B5*
*Care Free Curl Gold*
*Wave Nouveau Finishing Lotion*
*DB Transitioning Cream*
*HE LTR x2*
*HV Whipped Ends (small amt)*
*Phyto Specific Integral Hydrating Mist*
*Long Aid Curl Activator*
*Aveda Damage Remedy Leave In Treatment* 
*Oyin Dew*
*Aphogee Green Tea Leave In*
*Mizani H2O Night time Treatment*
*Abba Nourish Leave In*
*Sample Sizes - QB AOHC, BRBC, QB HHB*
*Nairobi Soft Finish Leave In*
*Elucene Moisture Extend Treatment*
*Salerm 21 B5 *
*Oyin Juices & Berries*
*Oyin Frank Juice (pur. 5/20)*
*Oyin Greg juice (sample pur 5/20)*
*Giovanni Leave-In*
*Talijah Wahid (sic) Mist Bodifyer*
*QB Staples 6/11 Sale (had to do it, samples sizes are very low)*
*QB Detangling Ghee *
*QB AOHC*
*QB BEBC*
*QB OHHB -sample only, since a little goes a long way*

- Oils & Essential Oils & Butters
*KBB Butter Love*
*Jane Carter Nourish Shine (small amt)*
*Oyin Burnt Sugar (sample)*
*HV Whipped Clouds *
*X_HV Green Tea Butter - trashed 5/15 - old/separated*
*Pure Argan Oil*
*Camellia Oil*
*HV Cocosta Oil (1 full, 1/4 bottle)*
*HV Vatika Frosting*
*Coconut Oil*
*Red Palm Oil*
*JBCO x2*
*Macadamia Nut Oil*
*Jojoba Oil*
*Sweet Almond Oil*
*Wheat germ Oil*
*Grapeseed*
*Shescentit Seyani hair butter*
*Shea butter*
*Mango Butter*

- Herbal & Ayurvedic Products
*Alma Oil x2 ----1 bottle done 5/1/11*
*Vatika Oil x2*
*Hibuscus Powder*
*Fenugreek Powder*
*Alma Powder*
*Neem Powder*
*Henna (2 boxes) - finished 1 box 6/5*

- Styling products
*Ecostyler gel*
*Oyin Shine & Define*
*Redken Heat Glide*
*Aveda Light Elements Serum*
*Aveda Smooth Infusion Styler Prep*
*NTM Serum (small amt)*
*X_HV Whipped Jelly - tossed --felt too sticky (purchased over 1yr ago)*
*Mizani Therasmooth (small amt)*
*Kenra Straightening Balm*
*Nairobi Wrap Foam*
*CHI Silk Infusion*
*Joico Renu Primer*
*X_Keracare Silk (something) Heat protectant -done 5/15* (repurchase in future)
- Other
*AE Garlic Mask*
*Bee Mine Serum*
*Megatek (small amt)*

3. Post a Pic of your "Stash". (Optional)

4. Which session(s) you are joining. (go slow ladies and be realistic)?
*I'll start with one da, er uh I mean session at a time. It's going to be hard, really hard not buying something, even if I am allowed once a month, I'm close to once a week now (ridiculous). So will try to think of 5 things I wan... uh need.*

****I AM NOT BUYING ANYTHING!!! MUST USE WHAT I HAVE!!!* I always start & never finish (bad habit). Some stuff may get tossed (sitting around for awhile, or the product sucked for my hair).


----------



## faithVA (Apr 20, 2011)

Welcome Golden75,

You are too funny. Don't start hyperventilating. 



Golden75 said:


> I need to review my stash, so hopefully by the weekend I'll get it organized and snap pics, cause listing will take too dayum long!


 
I think a few members are like that. Taking a pic sounds like a good option. I do recommend that if you don't list all of your items in the beginning, as you buy new ones put them in your list. And if you have a product you have used up but it isn't in the list, please add it and mark it as complete. I am hoping the tracking will give everyone a sense of accomplishment at the end.



> 2. A list of the products you hope to be using up in your stash? Include the ones you buy in your 5 day grace period. Use your own categories.
> 
> *I need a little time on this one. I can think of stuff, but it will only be a fraction *


 
Do what you can. And add as you go.



> 4. Which session(s) you are joining. (go slow ladies and be realistic)?
> *I'll start with one da, er uh I mean session at a time. It's going to be hard, *


We will be here with you during your withdrawal period. And trust me there may be one.


----------



## Golden75 (Apr 20, 2011)

faithVA --I decided I will list.  I am going to try to get it organized over the next week, hopefully by next week. Taking out my weave Saturday, so I can get started using stuff up then.


----------



## AlliCat (Apr 22, 2011)

faithVA said:


> I haven't used up anything recently but I am putting a dent in some things which feels good.
> 
> *I used the Suave Shea Conditioner (ugh) last night to detangle and take out my mini twists. Should have dropped it by accident and spilled some*
> 
> ...



LMBO!! Is that the almond and shea butter conditioner? I loveeeddd it but they don't sell it where I live  so I picked it up when I visited Denver.

3-4 uses for one bottle is a lot...that's how much I go through but I'm in "use up your stash mode" so I'm super heavy handed


----------



## AlliCat (Apr 22, 2011)

faithVA said:


> AlliCat is there something you need to tell us?



LOL!!! Nope!


----------



## faithVA (Apr 22, 2011)

AlliCat said:


> LMBO!! Is that the almond and shea butter conditioner? I loveeeddd it


----------



## AlliCat (Apr 22, 2011)

faithVA said:


> I agree with you. If it causes issues, it has to go.  If it can't be doctored to work it has to go. I have a tub of Cantu Shea Leave In that is 90% full. I am going to try it one or two times but if it makes my hair hard it has to go. We will see.  Those shampoos that don't work, will become hand soaps and relegated to washing my swim suits.



I too have an entire jar of Cantu. I find it works better on wet hair


----------



## NikkiQ (Apr 23, 2011)

Suave Almond and Shea Butter went bye bye yesterday. Using my GVP Nexxus Humectant condish now for cowashing. I'm diggin it.


----------



## AlliCat (Apr 24, 2011)

That pic of my stash on the first page is so different now. products only take up 1/3 the shelf now. Progress!!


----------



## Aireen (Apr 24, 2011)

*UPDATE*: I forgot to say that I used up my Tresemme. Might co-wash tonight.


----------



## NikkiQ (Apr 24, 2011)

Used up the last of my AOGPB today.  gonna miss it!!


----------



## Aireen (Apr 24, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> Used up the last of my AOGPB today.  gonna miss it!!



Does that smell good? Or is it gross like AO WC?


----------



## NikkiQ (Apr 24, 2011)

^^^It has a pretty..."unique" smell. It tends to linger around if you don't wash well or use a good DC to mask it lol


----------



## Lanea87 (Apr 24, 2011)

KeraCare Oil Sheen GONE!

*Shampoo*
Crème of Nature Professional Detangling- Conditioning (Green-1/2 bottle Im guessing)
_***I have been trying to stretch this out by using 1/3 of water, oil, and poo._
Suave Daily Clarifying Shampoo

*Conditioner*
Herbal Essences Long Term Relationship
ApHogee Keratin 2 Minute Reconstructor (2 bottles)
Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deeper Moisture Conditioner
Giovanni 50:50 Balanced Conditioner 
ION Reconstructor Treatment
Aussie Moist Conditioner
LeKair Cholesterol Plus
Salon Care Honey and Almond Conditioner
Giovanni Smooth as Silk Protein Hair Infusion

*Leave-In/Moisturizer*
Generic Value Products The Conditioner- Leave In Conditioner (Paul Mitchell)
Mane ‘n Tail Detangler
ApHogee Keratin & Green Tea Restructurizer
Hawaiian Silky Miracle Worker 14 in 1 
Herbal Essences Long Term Relationship Leave-In Split End Protector
Silk Elements Silken Child Moisturizing Crème 
CHI Keratin Mist

*Oil*
African Royale Hot Six Oil
Safflower Oil
EVOO
Coconut Oil 

*Herbal & Ayurvedic Products*
Amla Powder
Brahmi
Indigo

*Other*
CHI Silk Infusion (2 bottles)
CHI 44 Iron Guard
KeraCare Foam Wrap Lotion
Motions Foam Wrap Lotion
KeraCare Oil Sheen
French Stabilizer Plus
Ecostyler Clear Gel
Nexxus Emergencee


----------



## B_Phlyy (Apr 25, 2011)

Found out my fam used up all my Suave Daily Clarifying shampoo. I will probably replace it at a later date since this is my staple clarifying shampoo.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 25, 2011)

Way to go ladies. You are really bringing those lists down.

Used up my grape seed oil and plugging away at other things. Getting closer to nailing my regimen. 

Put a dent in my braid shampoo. Found out I really like it. Will try it again when my hair is loose. 

Have less than 50% of my Suave Coconut conditioner left.

Used more of the Shea Moisture Smoothie. Don't think I will repurchase.

Trying to finish up that diva curl glaze. Styling gels seem to last forever.  Won't repurchase this. 

Used my Sunflower oil again. Less than 50% left. 

Hair in mini twists again so won't be using much of anything. Still trying to wear them for two weeks at a time.


----------



## NikkiQ (Apr 25, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Way to go ladies. You are really bringing those lists down.
> 
> Used up my grape seed oil and plugging away at other things. Getting closer to nailing my regimen.
> 
> ...


 
You don't like it??? Awww man. Now I'm scared to try mine erplexed


----------



## faithVA (Apr 25, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> You don't like it??? Awww man. Now I'm scared to try mine erplexed


 
Don't be scared. My hair is not something to base a decision on. The smoothie works wonders and making my hair soft and it works well under gels. But any type of white creamy substance doesn't soak into my hair so my hair looks dull. I knew better before I bought it.

If you don't have an issue with creamy products leaving your hair dull, then go for it.


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 25, 2011)

I used up Aphogee Leave in conditioner and Popped open another


----------



## AlliCat (Apr 25, 2011)

I used my April pass today: Herbal Essences Color Me Happy Shampoo


----------



## faithVA (Apr 25, 2011)

Only 5 more days to use your April passes ladies. Get it in if you need something.


----------



## AlliCat (Apr 25, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Only 5 more days to use your April passes ladies. Get it in if you need something.



Yea this is what I was thinking


----------



## faithVA (Apr 25, 2011)

AlliCat said:


> Yea this is what I was thinking


 
Your post actually inspired my post.


----------



## Meritamen (Apr 25, 2011)

*1. What are your motivations for joining this challenge?*
I NEED TO JOIN THIS CHALLENGE!!! I have been doing some cleaning and  organizing and seriously need to use up the stash I have unknowingly  amassed.

*2. A list of the products you hope to be using up in your stash?  Include the ones you buy in your 5 day grace period. Use your own  categories. Suggested Categories:*

*4. Which session(s) you are joining. (go slow ladies and be realistic)?* 
I'm joining the first and second sessions, might join the third later if needed. I'm personally giving myself till September to use up most of my stash.

*Products left/Starting amount: 38/49*


----------



## che1219 (Apr 25, 2011)

I will update this post as I use up products.
*Products used up so far:*
kalpi tone powder (2)
suave rosemary mint conditioner
pantene relaxed & natural conditioner
jasmine's shampoo
jasmine's reconstructor
claudie's rejuvenating hair & temple balm
lenzi's request grease
karen's body beautiful hair mask
hair one cleansing conditioner


----------



## faithVA (Apr 25, 2011)

Ravengirl said:


> *1. What are your motivations for joining this challenge?*
> I NEED TO JOIN THIS CHALLENGE!!! I have been doing some cleaning and organizing and seriously need to use up the stash I have unknowingly amassed.


 
Welcome Ravengirl. Glad to have you. Come on in and start using some stuff up.


----------



## winona (Apr 25, 2011)

I will be joining this challenge shortly once I get a list of all the STUFF I have smh


----------



## faithVA (Apr 25, 2011)

winona said:


> I will be joining this challenge shortly once I get a list of all the STUFF I have smh


 
Welcome winona!  Shake your head and write your list and let's get it going.


----------



## AlliCat (Apr 25, 2011)

welcome to the challenge @Ravengirl


----------



## Meritamen (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks, ladies! I still can't believe I had all this stuff laying around and didn't know it. I just bought some Mizani treatment stuff too but that will have to wait until I can use up or get rid of most of these products. I see I will have to get creative with this.


----------



## AlliCat (Apr 26, 2011)

finished a sample of Creme of nature argan oil gloss and shine polisher.


----------



## 30something (Apr 26, 2011)

I need to work on using up my suave shampoo and conditioner and hair one jojoba. Took over a year to finish first bottle suave shampoo.. and now I have another one.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 26, 2011)

May is right around the corner and I am amazed that I don't have anything that I am craving to buy with my pass for May.   Last month that pass was "burning a hole in my pocket."  

I bought some Goody Ouchless barrettes. I love those things. And my mom bought me some hair candy for my bday. She did good.  So I may check out some spots for more hair candy. I can't wait to buy more scarves and head bands.


----------



## winona (Apr 26, 2011)

Here is my list

Butters

Shea (nilotica)
Kokum 
Illippe 
Cupuacu
Tucuma
Coco

Oils

Ghee
Jojoba
Castor
JBCO
Palm 
Brazil Nut
Macademia 
Grapeseed
Sweet Almond
Apricot Kernal
Avocado
Karanja
Neem
Olive Squalene
Safflower
Monoi De Tahiti
Babassu
Coconut EV
Coconut Fractionated
Argan 

Herbs

Henna
Cassia
Fenugreek’
Lemongrass
Thyme
Peppermint
Kalpi Tone
Kapoor Kachli
Amla
Tulsi
Neem
Brahmi
SkinTone Up
Hibiscus Flowers
Rose Flowers
Slippery Elm
Catnip
Marshmellow Root

Essential Oils

Peppermint
Lavendar
Patchouli
Tea Tree
Cedarwood
Sage
Lemongrass

Fragrance Oils

Birthday Cake
Frank N Myrrh
Easter Cookie
Cotton Candy
Cinna Bon
Madagascar Vanilla
Sweet Orange
Egyptian Musk
Passion Fruit
Bay Rum
Strawberry
Mango
Papaya Milk
VS Very Sexy

Misc

LAsorbic Acid
Lactic Acid
Urea
Lecithin
Lanolin 
Glycolic Acid
Mica various colors
Silk Peptide
Coconut Cream
Panthenol
BTMS
Vegetable Emulsifier
Cetyl Alcohol
Cetyl-Steryl Alcohol 
Jojoba Esters (30/70/90)
Dry Flo
Palm Steric Acid
Bentonite Clay
Green Clay
Rhassoul Clay
Sublimed Sulfur
Beeswax
Willow Bark
Walnut Shells
Bora Bora Sand
Goat Milk
Aloe Vera Gel 
Aloe Vera Juice

Commercial Items

Aussie Moist
Aussie 3 minute
Elucence Moisture Benefits Conditioner
Elucence Moisture Balancing Poo
Elucence Clarifying Poo
Kenra Clarifying Poo
Giovanni 50/50 Conditioner (bought while away for work)

LAWD Have mercy


----------



## winona (Apr 26, 2011)

In my defense I dont just use this for hair, I use it to make body lotions, scrubs, creams and gifts


----------



## faithVA (Apr 26, 2011)

winona said:


> In my defense I dont just use this for hair, I use it to make body lotions, scrubs, creams and gifts


 
Well I am open to receiving gifts. Would be more than glad to help you out. 

I'm just kidding. I have waaaay too much stuff in my closets as it is. I have 1 body, not sure why I have so many body lotions and oils.

Happy Using


----------



## winona (Apr 26, 2011)

faithVA

Yea that was just an excuse I should be shame.  It is just me and my hubby.  I make alot of stuff for my mom and a few friends but just downright shameful


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Apr 27, 2011)

I need to join this challenge BUT... my salon is about to launch the kerastase line and I need to get my hands on it first...so wrong, but honest.

Have you ladies found good ways to use up A LOT of product???

HELP ME!!!!!


----------



## AlliCat (Apr 27, 2011)

LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden said:


> I need to join this challenge BUT... my salon is about to launch the kerastase line and I need to get my hands on it first...so wrong, but honest.
> 
> Have you ladies found good ways to use up A LOT of product???
> 
> HELP ME!!!!!



- Being heavy handed (not wasteful)
- Pre-pooing: your hair absorbs more conditioner when dry
- moisturizing and/or sealing daily or 2x a day
- Mixing stuff
- Giving things away or selling them


----------



## leiah (Apr 27, 2011)

LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden said:


> I need to join this challenge BUT... my salon is about to launch the kerastase line and I need to get my hands on it first...so wrong, but honest.
> 
> Have you ladies found good ways to use up A LOT of product???
> 
> HELP ME!!!!!



I do henna glosses.  Use up half a bottle of good conditioner in my mix, and close to a full bottle of cheap conditioner rinsing it out!


----------



## AlliCat (Apr 27, 2011)

leiah said:


> I do henna glosses.  Use up half a bottle of good conditioner in my mix, and close to a full bottle of cheap conditioner rinsing it out!



Why do people mix henna with conditioner leiah


----------



## leiah (Apr 27, 2011)

AlliCat said:


> Why do people mix henna with conditioner leiah



Makes it easier to apply and easier to rinse out.  Also for people who want the conditioning benefits of henna but not the color, you can leave it on for just 30 minutes
I left mine on overnight and definitely got a color change though!

I'm going to henna this weekend with only water to see what the difference is


----------



## faithVA (Apr 27, 2011)

LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden said:


> I need to join this challenge BUT... my salon is about to launch the kerastase line and I need to get my hands on it first...so wrong, but honest.
> 
> Have you ladies found good ways to use up A LOT of product???
> 
> HELP ME!!!!!


 
I saw Kerastase in Target I think. It was on the clearance rack. I looked at the price, uh... he he - naw. I will leave that for the pros. 

As far as using up products, I'm just being consistent. It's not a LOT but over the 1st 2 challenge periods I know I will have a nice reduction in my stash. 

By not buying new products, it is making me think about the products I have and different ways to use them.

I also am experimenting more, trying different products on different sections of my hair to see how they work.

Since I am actually using the products I have, my regimen is firming up. So I will be throwing away products that just don't do love my hair. 

I am hoping by the end of June I will have more length which will help me use up these conditioners faster. 

This challenge is really helping to curb my PJ tendencies.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 27, 2011)

If I combine two products into 1 bottle can I mark one off?


----------



## NikkiQ (Apr 27, 2011)

faithVA said:


> If I combine two products into 1 bottle can I mark one off?


 
Not until you use up the combined product


----------



## faithVA (Apr 27, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> Not until you use up the combined product


 
Ok so if I pour the original amount back into the 1st bottle and use that up I can mark it off.


----------



## Meritamen (Apr 27, 2011)

So here's my update for the week:
FINISHED PRODUCTS
Qhemet Biologics Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee

USE UP STASH ROUTINE
Pre-wash treatment w/ coconut/sesame oil mix
Wash w/ HE Totally Twisted Shampoo
Condition w/ Organix Coconut Milk conditioner
DC w/ Lustrasilk Cholesterol
Apply leave-in: QB MTCG and OHHB
Oil scalp w/ QB Amla Pomade
Oil hair w/ coconut sesame oil mix


----------



## faithVA (Apr 27, 2011)

Ravengirl - Great strategy.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 27, 2011)

Did a comparison test last night; olive oil spray on the left and right; mango hair sheen in the center and sunflower oil on the back. The sunflower oil won out. The olive oil spray was relegated to the kitchen. Threw the mango spray in the trash.

Now I can really focus on my oils. I don't have much coconut, jojoba or sunflower oil left. Playing around with sealing with almond oil.


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 28, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Ok so if I pour the original amount back into the 1st bottle and use that up I can mark it off.


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 28, 2011)

I have been doing good. I haven't purchased outside of my restocks and one pass. I am so proud of myself. I have been doing my best to use up things. I am almost done on a few things too. 
I have one half use nono: not even enough for one treatment) WEN Re-Moist Treatment

I have products but I am so light handed,  I use just enough to get by. I MISS MY ALTER EGO GARLIC CONDITONER LADIES, but I refuse to open another until I use up a few more things.  My treat to myself. LOL


----------



## faithVA (Apr 28, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> I have been doing good. I haven't purchased outside of my restocks and one pass. I am so proud of myself. I have been doing my best to use up things. I am almost done on a few things too.
> I have one half use nono: not even enough for one treatment) WEN Re-Moist Treatment
> 
> I have products but I am so light handed,  I use just enough to get by. I MISS MY ALTER EGO GARLIC CONDITONER LADIES, but I refuse to open another until I use up a few more things.  My treat to myself. LOL


 
With all that hair does it matter if you are light handed. It looks like it would take at least 1/4 of a bottle of a conditioner to do your hair.

When we finish the 1st leg of this challenge I really think we will feel so much better and we will appreciate our products much much more.


----------



## Belle_de_Paris (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm in !!!  I have tons of products to use up. I'm such a PJ 
I'll be back later for pics and informations !


----------



## ThickRoot (Apr 28, 2011)

Hey Girls,  

Checking in. I'm gonna dip back and catch up on this thread. But overall I've been good, but I just bought my first thing since starting the challenge -- a bottle of Claudie's Gro Elixir, I needed that like I need a hole in the head. 


I have a plan to whittle stuff down. I'm gonna do some co-washing now that summer is coming, so that will get conditioners down. But I realize I'm gonna have a real problem with all these blinking oils and butters, ugh. Why dod I need a thousand stylers??


----------



## Lanea87 (Apr 28, 2011)

faithVA said:


> If I combine two products into 1 bottle can I mark one off?


 
I did with my EVOO and Safflower, I mean why not I just mix it with my DC so who cares


----------



## Lanea87 (Apr 28, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> Not until you use up the combined product


 
Why if the empty bottle is in the trash.....?


----------



## faithVA (Apr 28, 2011)

Belle_de_Paris said:


> I'm in !!!  I have tons of products to use up. I'm such a PJ
> I'll be back later for pics and informations !


 
Welcome Belle_de_Paris. We will be waiting for you. Are you really in Paris? Can't wait to see whats on your list.


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Apr 28, 2011)

Thank you for all the tips ladies!!! I think I will do an overnight pre poo right now and wash and condition again tomorrow!


----------



## faithVA (Apr 28, 2011)

ThickRoot said:


> Hey Girls,
> 
> Checking in. I'm gonna dip back and catch up on this thread. But overall I've been good, but I just bought my first thing since starting the challenge -- a bottle of Claudie's Gro Elixir, I needed that like I need a hole in the head.
> 
> ...


 
You  hair is gawgeous so I can't imagine you need any additional products. Maybe you can do a oil rinse before you co wash to help use up some of the oils. 

I feel you on the stylers. They seem to last forever.


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 28, 2011)

faithVA said:


> With all that hair does it matter if you are light handed. It looks like it would take at least 1/4 of a bottle of a conditioner to do your hair.
> 
> When we finish the 1st leg of this challenge I really think we will feel so much better and we will appreciate our products much much more.


 

LOL well because I wash weekly, I don't use up too much. I have managed to get 6-8 uses out of a 16 oz of DC. LOL I am pretty light handed. LOL so it will last me about 2 months. Smaller containers less. So The WEN I had was 2 oz. I only get 2 uses out of it and I am pretty light handed with it as well  oh well.

Definitely I appreciate my products. Unfortunately Slimming down on my products I feel like biting my nails LOL


----------



## faithVA (Apr 28, 2011)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> I did with my EVOO and Safflower, I mean why not I just mix it with my DC so who cares


 
I like your answer better. Technically I now only have 1 bottle instead of 2. 

Ok so I combined the Suave Conditioner with that ugh Suave Shea Butter Conditioner. Maybe I will like it better together.

And I used up the CD Mimosa Hair Honey. That only leaves 2 CD products to use up. The hair balm and the Loc Butter. MY CD excitement is ovah.


----------



## Lanea87 (Apr 29, 2011)

I feel that I aint moving anywhere with these products....its too much in every bottle LOL.


----------



## Belle_de_Paris (Apr 29, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Welcome Belle_de_Paris. We will be waiting for you. Are you really in Paris? Can't wait to see whats on your list.



Thank you ! Yeah was born in Paris and lived back and forth between here and the Caribbean 

Soooo...

1. What are your motivations for joining this challenge?
Well, I realized that I have wayyy too much products, I can't even stock them up anymore   

2. A list of the products you hope to be using up in your stash? Include the ones you buy in your 5 day grace period. Use your own categories.

Just for the 1st session :

- Shampoos
*Nutricap Shampooing gel
Klorane with Camomille extract
ORS Uplifting Shampoo
*

- Conditioners
*HE Hello Hydratation (One of them  )
Garnier Ultra doux with Mango extract
Inecto pure coconut moisture infusing condish (mixed w/ EVCO = YUMMY ! )
*

- Deep Conditioners
*Aphogee Keratin 2 min
Motions CPR treatment condish
Motions Moisture plus *

- Leave Ins/Mosturizers
*Phytospecific spray (I'm in love w/ this stuff OMG) mixed w/ rose water
My mix of HE beautiful ends + Inecto pure coconut hair repair treatment
*

- Oils & Essential Oils & Butters
*My JBCO made with love by my Granny 
Shea butter
*

- Herbal & Ayurvedic Products
*Amla Oil*

- Styling products
*L'Oreal Profesionnel liss ultime
"      "   "         "     liss control +
Carol's Daughter Mimosa hair honey (natural hair loved it, relaxed hair HATES it  )
*

- Other
*Glycerin*

3. Post a Pic of your "Stash". (Optional) *Okay ladies, please don't judge me * *Everyone around me know that I'm hair obsessed, kinda feel bad about it* erplexed






























*Some of my crazy mixtures*  :blush :





*Ayurveda shampoo bars and powders* :









*GUILTY !* yeah, i know  with that bunch of stuff I really DESERVE healthy, silky and shiny APL hair by the end of the year ! 





4. Which session(s) you are joining. (go slow ladies and be realistic)?
*I'm joining the 1st and 2nd sessions.*


----------



## faithVA (Apr 29, 2011)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> I feel that I aint moving anywhere with these products....its too much in every bottle LOL.


 
You might have to drop some of them accidently to move them along 

 - I'm just kidding.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 29, 2011)

Belle_de_Paris said:


> Thank you ! Yeah was born in Paris and lived back and forth between here and the Caribbean
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
On first glance I thought this was kitty litter.   What do I know.



> *GUILTY !* yeah, i know  with that bunch of stuff I really DESERVE healthy, silky and shiny APL hair by the end of the year !


 
Thanks for sharing your stash. I think what is bad, is I can look at the pictures of your stash and even without a close up, I can name them and tell you where to buy them. That's ridiculous. If I was that knowledgeable in any other subject they would call me a specialist and I would be making some money. 

I like the way you listed the items just for the 1st session. I should have done that. 

Well happy friday and enjoy the challenge.


----------



## Belle_de_Paris (Apr 29, 2011)

faithVA said:


> On first glance I thought this was kitty litter.   What do I know.



Wow  
But some ppl (including me  ) use horses stuff, vaginal cream, whale sperm and silk worm conditionner in their hair maybe kitty litter is next.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 29, 2011)

Belle_de_Paris said:


> Wow
> But some ppl (including me  ) use horses stuff, vaginal cream, whale sperm and silk worm conditionner in their hair maybe kitty litter is next.


 
Kitty Litter - probably a great clarifier 

And don't forget breast milk. I know there may be some others. I love this board. So much to learn ... and so much creativity.


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Apr 29, 2011)

Red = Removed from stash

Shampoos
Giovanni 50:50 shampoo
Keracare hydrating detangling shampoo
Phyto Organics shampoo (threw away..couldn't sell or trade and just hated it for my hair)

Conditioners
VO5 Moisture Milks Strawberry (4 bottles) Down to 3 bottles
Phyto Organics Therappe 
Giovanni Smooth as Silk 
Giovanni Tea Tree 
Roux Porosity Control (2 bottles)
Joico Moisture Recovery 

Deep Conditioners
Silk Elements MegaSilk Treatment
Aubrey Organics Honey Suckle Rose
Jessiecurl Weekly Deep Treatment
Joico K-pak Intense Hydrator (10 tubes) 
Lutrasilk Shea Mango

Leave Ins/Moisturizers
Cantu Shea Butter Leave In
Taliah Waajid Mist Bodifier
Herbal Essence Long Term Relationship Leave-In (3 bottles) Down to 1 bottle
Roux 619 leave-in (2 packs)

Oils & Essential Oils 
Castor Oil
EVOO
Coconut Oil
Jojoba Oil
Rosemary Oil
Peppermint Oil
Tea Tree Oil

Styling products
EcoStyler gel (threw away couldn't get it to work in my hair)
Aloe Vera Gel
Qhemet Biologic Amla & Olive Heavy Cream

Misc.
GVP Chi Silk Infusion
Joico K-pak reconstructor (10 tubes) 
Aphogee 2 min


----------



## faithVA (Apr 29, 2011)

YoursTrulyRE said:


> Red = Removed from stash
> 
> Shampoos
> Giovanni 50:50 shampoo
> ...


 
YoursTrulyRE, your stash is really dwindling down. If you aren't done by June, you will be very close.


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Apr 29, 2011)

faithVA said:


> @YoursTrulyRE, your stash is really dwindling down. If you aren't done by June, you will be very close.


 
Thanks!! I'm actually able to fit all my hair products under my bathroom sink (used to be in the bathroom and in the kitchen).

I think the hardest products for me to use up will be the Joico K-pak stuff. 

 I've been trying to sell and/or trade SOOOO if any of you ladies want to trade or know anyone that wants some Joico K-pak you know where to find it :wink2:


----------



## B_Phlyy (Apr 29, 2011)

Finished up my bottle of multivitamins. Good riddance, those things were gross.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 29, 2011)

YoursTrulyRE said:


> I'm actually able to fit all my hair products under my bathroom sink (used to be in the bathroom and in the kitchen).


 
I am looking forward to that. It's not too bad. I can fit everything on 1 shelf but I'm a little anal so the shampoos have to be  in 1 row, the conditioners, the DCs, etc. 

So my goal is to have them fit and be organized


----------



## faithVA (Apr 29, 2011)

B_Phlyy said:


> Finished up my bottle of multivitamins. Good riddance, those things were gross.


 
What we will do for our hair.


----------



## NikkiQ (Apr 29, 2011)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Why if the empty bottle is in the trash.....?


 
b/c the bottle may be gone but the product is still there...just in another bottle. no loopholes here young lady! lol


----------



## faithVA (Apr 29, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> b/c the bottle may be gone but the product is still there...just in another bottle. no loopholes here young lady! lol


 
Well there was no official rule. One said no and another yes. So I picked the yes.  

In the long run it won't matter because I still want to get rid of it. But it made space on my shelf. So I kept the bottle on the list that corresponds to the bottle on the shelf.


----------



## coyacoy (Apr 30, 2011)

finished off a bottle of Aussie Moist condish today!  whoo-hoo! loving this challenge......


----------



## che1219 (Apr 30, 2011)

Finished a hair one cleansing conditioner.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 30, 2011)

coyacoy said:


> finished off a bottle of Aussie Moist condish today! whoo-hoo! loving this challenge......


 
:woohoo: celebrating with you.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 30, 2011)

che1219 said:


> Finished a hair one cleansing conditioner.


 
Fantastic che1219.  How was the Hair One Cleansing Conditioner? Did you like it? Would you repurchase?


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 30, 2011)

I love Hair One Olive Oil. The rest were Meh.... But that one was the one that stood out for me. I am now using Wen and Hair one Olive oil (Use on finish it and then use another) I am going to treat myself eventually to Wen Fig because I am dying to try it due to peoples review of it going to be more Moisturizing.  

Hair One Olive Oil used correctly is pretty good. I say used correctly because it took me a month to do so LOL


----------



## che1219 (Apr 30, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Fantastic @che1219.  How was the Hair One Cleansing Conditioner? Did you like it? Would you repurchase?


I love the hair one cleansing conditioner, especially the olive.  I have one more left and I have the argan one, but haven't used that one yet.  I would definitely purchase again in the near future.


----------



## Lanea87 (May 2, 2011)

faithVA said:


> You might have to drop some of them accidently to move them along
> 
> - I'm just kidding.


 
I wish, if I wasnt so broke I would drop everything in the toilet and tub just so I could go buy something. But na cant do it, need to get my monies worth. I miss hair shopping, I havent and wont be using my passes cause I  go enough stuff....


----------



## Lanea87 (May 2, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> b/c the bottle may be gone but the product is still there...just in another bottle. no loopholes here young lady! lol


 
You wouldnt have known unless I just told you.

Example: I premix my DC's for the upcoming DC, so say I have a tbsp left of EVOO that I used and added to my DC but that was the last little bit in that actual bottle, I cant cross that off the list even though it really already gone? Its not technically oil anymore its oil that mixed with the DC LOL!


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (May 2, 2011)

Found my receipt for Ulta and returned 4 Joico packs. So I'm down to 6 of each now.


----------



## faithVA (May 2, 2011)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> You wouldnt have known unless I just told you.
> 
> Example: I premix my DC's for the upcoming DC, so say I have a tbsp left of EVOO that I used and added to my DC but that was the last little bit in that actual bottle, I cant cross that off the list even though it really already gone? Its not technically oil anymore its oil that mixed with the DC LOL!


 
There wasn't a rule on this so like you said, if we don't know we don't know. So go ahead and cross it off. If I had 1 more use of 1 conditioner and 4 more of another and I mix them, I still have 5 more uses so I can't cross the 2nd one off any faster. But it sure does free up shelf space.


----------



## faithVA (May 2, 2011)

YoursTrulyRE said:


> Found my receipt for Ulta and returned 4 Joico packs. So I'm down to 6 of each now.


 
Go ahead YoursTrulyRE. You are on a mission girl.


----------



## faithVA (May 2, 2011)

I straightened my hair for a length check yesterday. So I used up the remainder of the CD hair balm to press my hair. It worked wonderfully for pressing my hair. 

I am down to a 1/2 to 1/4 of the container for a lot of things. May is going to be a good month for using some stuff up.


----------



## Lanea87 (May 2, 2011)

faithVA said:


> There wasn't a rule on this so like you said, if we don't know we don't know. So go ahead and cross it off. If I had 1 more use of 1 conditioner and 4 more of another and I mix them, I still have 5 more uses so I can't cross the 2nd one off any faster.* But it sure does free up shelf space*.


 
And this is exactly what I need some free space.....


----------



## Lanea87 (May 2, 2011)

Cowashed with ApHogee 2 min..... I hope to only have at least 2 more uses out of that bottle. Its getting hotter so maybe I can knock some of my cowashers out the way. Imma try to start doing it daily or every other. Once I am done with school I am going to start running/walking in the morning andI dont want sweaty stinky hair.


----------



## B_Phlyy (May 2, 2011)

Used up some Clear Ice gel. Also found out that my Suave Daily Clarifying shampoo didn't get used up, just stolen. It was returned to me, with maybe 3 more washes in it, so it probably will be used up soon.


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (May 2, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Go ahead @YoursTrulyRE. You are on a mission girl.


 
Yep going to go home after work and see if I can find another receipt so I can take back 3 or 4 more.


----------



## Golden75 (May 3, 2011)

Over the weekend finished up a Yes to Carrots, and alma oil. Threw out a HV Whipped Jelly - I had it for a while so I figured it needed to be tossed.  It felt to sticky & coated on my hands.  My BF said I need to throw stuff out (he crazy) since I don't use it (he crazy).  So I just have to get to using, and NO BUYING.  Been good, haven't purchased anything (well I had my mom buy me something).


----------



## NikkiQ (May 3, 2011)

Haven't been able to use up any of my conditioner this week with these twists in


----------



## faithVA (May 3, 2011)

Golden75 said:


> Over the weekend finished up a Yes to Carrots, and alma oil. Threw out a HV Whipped Jelly - I had it for a while so I figured it needed to be tossed. It felt to sticky & coated on my hands. My BF said I need to throw stuff out (he crazy) since I don't use it (he crazy). So I just have to get to using, and NO BUYING. Been good, haven't purchased anything (well I had my mom buy me something).


 
Good update Golden75. Three things off the list - nice.  Remember to update your list and cross those off.

And add your mom gift to your stash list. 

Still moving in the right direction. Good job.


----------



## faithVA (May 3, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> Haven't been able to use up any of my conditioner this week with these twists in


 
If the twists aren't too lose at the root, you can still condition your hair and just rinse it out. Then moisturize your roots and hair with some oil. Since you aren't planning on keeping them in, doing this once a week won't be an issue.

If you oil them really well, I mix water and oil in a spray bottle, or use the olive oil cooking spray (easier but stinky), the twists come out easily, with miminum tangling.


----------



## NikkiQ (May 3, 2011)

faithVA said:


> If the twists aren't too lose at the root, you can still condition your hair and just rinse it out. Then moisturize your roots and hair with some oil. Since you aren't planning on keeping them in, doing this once a week won't be an issue.
> 
> If you oil them really well, I mix water and oil in a spray bottle, or use the olive oil cooking spray (easier but stinky), the twists come out easily, with miminum tangling.


 
I may use the same method I use to cowash when I have a sew in- a little conditioner and mostly water in a spray bottle. Just put the twists/weave in twists or big sections and spray the scalp directly.


----------



## Golden75 (May 3, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Good update @Golden75. Three things off the list - nice. Remember to update your list and cross those off.
> 
> And add your mom gift to your stash list.
> 
> Still moving in the right direction. Good job.


 
faithVA - Thanks. I highlighted in red, and I did add the product. But thats it! Unless its free (I have a coupon for a free sample from Aveda, I already have the full size, but shoot if its free, I'll add to the stash )


----------



## faithVA (May 3, 2011)

Golden75 said:


> @faithVA - Thanks. I highlighted in red, and I did add the product. But thats it! Unless its free (I have a coupon for a free sample from Aveda, I already have the full size, but shoot if its free, I'll add to the stash )


 
You can't pass up free, I don't care how big your stash is.


----------



## AlliCat (May 3, 2011)

I'm out of this challenge  I relapsed and bought a lot of stuff over the last couple days. I jumped on the Ayurdeva bandwagon and replenished staples. Also got some more random stuff. I'll still be cheering you guys on from the sidelines!!


----------



## faithVA (May 3, 2011)

AlliCat said:


> I'm out of this challenge  I relapsed and bought a lot of stuff over the last couple days. I jumped on the Ayurdeva bandwagon and replenished staples. Also got some more random stuff. I'll still be cheering you guys on from the sidelines!!


 
Well hopefully you will keep working on it. And round 2 starts July 1, so it's never too late to recommit and hop back in.


----------



## faithVA (May 3, 2011)

I had such a bad reaction to the Boundless Tresses oil, I decided to make my own oil blend for my thinning crown. I hope this works out better. So I threw away the Boundless tresses, the 2 ORS Fertilizer ointments and the Bronner Bros Temple Balm. 

It is getting easier to throw things out that aren't working for me.


----------



## faithVA (May 4, 2011)

I finally have all of my stuff on one shelf. It's full but it fits. I took some pics this morning. I will post my stash by the end of the week. 

Going to be nice to compare May 1st with June 30th with Sept 30th.


----------



## ThickRoot (May 4, 2011)

AlliCat said:


> I'm out of this challenge  I relapsed and bought a lot of stuff over the last couple days. I jumped on the Ayurdeva bandwagon and replenished staples. Also got some more random stuff. I'll still be cheering you guys on from the sidelines!!


 

Don't be too hard on yourself cause it's a struggle for us all! Last week everybody was having a sale Curlmart, Oyin, Claudie's, etc, I can't go down a haircare aisle in a store without breaking into a cold sweat.. So dust yourself off and start again. 

Ladies, I haven't finished anything, of course not  But I keep finding products that are not on my list. Like I just found a full jar of Afroveda Pur Whipped Jelly. I only used it once, ughh. And I know I have a jar of Qhem Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee but I can't find that, what is wrong with me. No organization!


----------



## faithVA (May 4, 2011)

ThickRoot said:


> Don't be too hard on yourself cause it's a struggle for us all! Last week everybody was having a sale Curlmart, Oyin, Claudie's, etc, I can't go down a haircare aisle in a store without breaking into a cold sweat.. So dust yourself off and start again.
> 
> Ladies, I haven't finished anything, of course not  But I keep finding products that are not on my list. Like I just found a full jar of Afroveda Pur Whipped Jelly. I only used it once, ughh. And I know I have a jar of Qhem Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee but I can't find that, what is wrong with me. No organization!


 
Eventually you will find it all, list it all and continually knock it off the list. It's just a matter of time.

I think the 1st few weeks there were a lot of 1/2 full and 1/4 full bottles in peoples stashes so it was easy to knock a few things off quickly. Now maybe not so quick, but it will be just a rewarding.


----------



## Golden75 (May 4, 2011)

Ladies, I haven't finished anything, of course not  *But I keep finding products that are not on my list.* Like I just found a full jar of Afroveda Pur Whipped Jelly. I only used it once, ughh. And I know I have a jar of Qhem Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee but I can't find that, what is wrong with me. No organization![/QUOTE]


ThickRoot-- Me too.  I'm like this is ridiculous. So to keep me semi-sane I am making a list for the future, after I use up my stash (hopefully prices won't inflate) or if I lose 10lbs .


----------



## ThickRoot (May 4, 2011)

faithVA said:


> I had such a bad reaction to the Boundless Tresses oil, I decided to make my own oil blend for my thinning crown. I hope this works out better. So I threw away the Boundless tresses, the 2 ORS Fertilizer ointments and the Bronner Bros Temple Balm.
> 
> It is getting easier to throw things out that aren't working for me.


 
faithVA Speaking of allergic to oils. The Shikakai Hair Oil by Afroveda does not agree with me. Everytime I use it my scalp gets the itchies. Now I'm trying to figure out what in it doesn't agree with me so I don't buy it again. A good thing about this challenge is it's helping me discover what works and what doesn't. Like, right now I'm in love with KBB hair milk, don't remember it working this well before. But I digress, if that oil is causeing you problems like that the best thing is to give it up, yuck!


----------



## ThickRoot (May 4, 2011)

Golden75 said:


> Ladies, I haven't finished anything, of course not  *But I keep finding products that are not on my list.* Like I just found a full jar of Afroveda Pur Whipped Jelly. I only used it once, ughh. And I know I have a jar of Qhem Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee but I can't find that, what is wrong with me. No organization!


 

@ThickRoot-- Me too. I'm like this is ridiculous. So to keep me semi-sane I am making a list for the future, after I use up my stash (hopefully prices won't inflate) or if I lose 10lbs .[/QUOTE]

Golden75 Let the church say amen! The 10lbs would be great for me too.


----------



## faithVA (May 4, 2011)

ThickRoot said:


> @faithVA Speaking of allergic to oils. The Shikakai Hair Oil by Afroveda does not agree with me. Everytime I use it my scalp gets the itchies. Now I'm trying to figure out what in it doesn't agree with me so I don't buy it again. A good thing about this challenge is it's helping me discover what works and what doesn't. Like, right now I'm in love with KBB hair milk, don't remember it working this well before. But I digress, if that oil is causeing you problems like that the best thing is to give it up, yuck!


 
I did give it up. I thought about keeping it but it was a pretty severe reaction. My face was red. My mom was looking at me all crazy. I'm not sure if it was the sulfur or if it was one of the ingredients used to scent the oil. I don't usually have a reaction to anything. But I am having hormonal issues so  things don't always work the same.

Thanks for the info about the Shikakai hair oil. I was just looking at that today. I think words like "Shikakai" catch my attention.   oooh, so exotic.


----------



## faithVA (May 4, 2011)

I reached my length goal of SL this month so technically I guess that means I get two passes for May. Amazingly I have no urge to get anything. I think I am just going to use my May pass. Maybe towards the end of the month I will go to Sally's and pick up a sample something. 

It doesn't seem fun anymore to buy things that I don't get to use.


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (May 4, 2011)

Co-washed with VO5 mixed with EVOO and finished the bottle. 1 down 2 to go.


----------



## faithVA (May 5, 2011)

I retwisted my hair tonight and used the rest of the Curls Goddess Glaze. Glad that is gone. It made my hair soo stiff. I want to get rid of things I know I absolutely don't want first so the CD loc butter is  my next target. Getting ready to do some creative mixing to use up some of the products: 

CD loc butter + KC Styling Serum
or 
CD loc butter + Shea Moisture Smoothie


----------



## Lanea87 (May 5, 2011)

Going to cowash with HE LTR in the morning...... Maybe one more use after that of that bottle.


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (May 5, 2011)

Added some more products bc I needed some retail therapy last week. My Claudie's stuff hasn't come yet but I added it to the list anyways. 

Red = Removed from stash

Shampoos
Giovanni 50:50 shampoo
Keracare hydrating detangling shampoo
Phyto Organics shampoo (threw away..couldn't sell or trade and just hated it for my hair)

Conditioners
VO5 Moisture Milks Strawberry (4 bottles) Down to 2 bottles
Phyto Organics Therappe 
Giovanni Smooth as Silk 
Giovanni Tea Tree 
Roux Porosity Control (2 bottles)
Joico Moisture Recovery 

Deep Conditioners
Silk Elements MegaSilk Treatment
Aubrey Organics Honey Suckle Rose
Jessiecurl Weekly Deep Treatment
Joico Moisture Balm
Joico K-pak Intense Hydrator (10 tubes) Down to 6 bottles

Lutrasilk Shea Mango

Leave Ins/Moisturizers
Cantu Shea Butter Leave In
Kinky Curly Knot Today
Taliah Waajid Mist Bodifier
Herbal Essence Long Term Relationship Leave-In (3 bottles) Down to 1 bottle
Roux 619 leave-in (2 packs)

Oils & Essential Oils 
Castor Oil
EVOO
Coconut Oil
Jojoba Oil
Rosemary Oil
Peppermint Oil
Tea Tree Oil

Styling products
EcoStyler gel (threw away couldn't get it to work in my hair)
Aloe Vera Gel
Qhemet Biologic Amla & Olive Heavy Cream

Misc.
GVP Chi Silk Infusion
Joico K-pak reconstructor (10 tubes) Down to 6 bottles

Aphogee 2 min 
Claudie Scalp Elixir
Claudie Temple Balm


----------



## B_Phlyy (May 5, 2011)

Used up some Shea Moisture Shea Butter Conditioner yesterday. Nothing really in the works to be finished soon so it may be a while before I check back in.


----------



## faithVA (May 5, 2011)

B_Phlyy said:


> Used up some Shea Moisture Shea Butter Conditioner yesterday. Nothing really in the works to be finished soon so it may be a while before I check back in.


 
I understand. Things will keep moving right along. I will send a shout out to everybody near the end of May anywayz to see what is going on.


----------



## Lanea87 (May 5, 2011)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Going to cowash with HE LTR in the morning...... Maybe one more use after that of that bottle.


 
After cowashing this morning what I said last night was a lie. I STILL have several uses in that bottle, mind you guys that this is a big bottle that Herbal Essence has.


----------



## Lanea87 (May 6, 2011)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> *Shampoo*
> Crème of Nature Professional Detangling- Conditioning (Green-1/2 bottle Im guessing)
> _***I have been trying to stretch this out by using 1/3 of water, oil, and poo._
> Suave Daily Clarifying Shampoo
> ...


 
I keep coming in and looking at this list hoping to magically "X" something out LOL, but its not working so I guess I need to start to get to moving on  DCing and cowashing. Imma go look around to see what I can do with these indian powders. My mom use the indigo so I am not so much worried about that one.


----------



## AlliCat (May 6, 2011)

The awesome thing about this challenge is that it also motivates u to wash and moisturize your hair more often = more length retention. I can't wait to join round 2


----------



## Golden75 (May 6, 2011)

AlliCat-- your bun is beautiful!

Hopefully I will finish something --I plan to use up the Mizani cleansing condish first, should be done in 2-3 washings. I'm trying to think of a plan of attack on these products, and at the same time determine my staples.  So far I know I love Oyin, KBB, HV 24/7.  So I think I am gonna use up the so/so stuff 1st (hopefully they will stay on the so/so list).


----------



## JJamiah (May 6, 2011)

Hello Ladies, 

I have no plans to do anything to my hair this week. So I doubt I will use up anything.  But.... I am not buying anything either so :woohoo:

I might do my hair. Lazy right now.


----------



## faithVA (May 6, 2011)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> I keep coming in and looking at this list hoping to magically "X" something out LOL, but its not working


 
 I know, I do the same thing. Looking at the whipping emoticon helps me feel a little better. Smack it around some ms_b_haven06. Let the stuff know whose boss.


----------



## faithVA (May 6, 2011)

AlliCat said:


> The awesome thing about this challenge is that it also motivates u to wash and moisturize your hair more often = more length retention. I can't wait to join round 2


 
I think you should rejoin as soon as you get that buying spree out of your system. Don't wait for round 2. But do wait until that impulse has passed. In the meantime, be a sideline challenger. 

You might need a few weeks though - he he he. I could see you drifting a week or two ago. 

Keep knocking that stuff off your list AlliCat.


----------



## faithVA (May 6, 2011)

Golden75 said:


> @AlliCat-- your bun is beautiful!
> 
> Hopefully I will finish something --I plan to use up the Mizani cleansing condish first, should be done in 2-3 washings. I'm trying to think of a plan of attack on these products, and at the same time determine my staples. So far I know I love Oyin, KBB, HV 24/7. So I think I am gonna use up the so/so stuff 1st (hopefully they will stay on the so/so list).


 
Sounds like a good strategy. I am trying to keep the products I think I like until I have more length to try it out on. 

Finding staples in your stash is a great reward


----------



## faithVA (May 6, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> But.... I am not buying anything either so :woohoo:
> 
> I might do my hair. Lazy right now.


 
Nice. Enjoy your mini hair vacation.


----------



## faithVA (May 6, 2011)

I've thrown out a lot this week and have used up some stuff so I'm feeling pretty good. I have changed my shampoo schedule to weekly so I should be able to move through some things a little quicker.

Last night I mixed the last of the CD loc butter with Kinky Curly Styling Serum and some Aloe Vera gel and came up with some um uh hmm not sure stuff.  I would love to use this up this weekend but I doubt it. What looks like 1 use probably is more like 4 to 5 uses. I think I would like the CD loc butter if it wasn't soooo greasy. yuck!

So the only thing I will probably use up this weekend is the coconut oil. We shall see.


----------



## LadyPBC (May 6, 2011)

I want to join [because I need to]  I have a bunch of stuff and I have no consistency.  I normally hide my hair in the fall and winter so I dont' use much product.  I fail miserably at challenges because I don't visit the forum as regularly as I should and therefore don't check in but I realllllllllllly need this.  I love Vatika Oil with all my heart and I'm about to run out - what ta do what ta do?!


----------



## faithVA (May 6, 2011)

LadyPBC said:


> I want to join [because I need to] I have a bunch of stuff and I have no consistency. I normally hide my hair in the fall and winter so I dont' use much product. I fail miserably at challenges because I don't visit the forum as regularly as I should and therefore don't check in but I realllllllllllly need this. I love Vatika Oil with all my heart and I'm about to run out - what ta do what ta do?!


 
Come on in LadyPBC. What's the worse that could happen? This is the perfect time. Spring is here so you will use up some product. And maybe seeing things get crossed off your list will do you some good.

Everyone here checks in around different times. And I send a shout out every month as a reminder. NO PRESSURE  - Just a reminder.

It's not a No Buy Challenge. You get 1 pass a month. And you have 5 days to buy/order you Vatika oil.

Like I said - What do you have to lose?


----------



## faithVA (May 6, 2011)

LadyPBC said:


> I love Vatika Oil with all my heart and I'm about to run out - what ta do what ta do?!


 
I want some of that Vatika oil. I have heard so many wonderful things. Maybe when I get down to 3 oils I may buy some.


----------



## faithVA (May 6, 2011)

Due to Mother's Day doing my hair tonight instead of Sunday, my usual wash day.

I used up the rest of the coconut with my Chicoro Prepoo. I shampoo'd with the Nexfaze shampoo using most of that. It was only a sample size. I threw the remainder away. It's not worth using again. I used the Nexfaze conditioner with some olive oil to condition. I used all of that. It actually wasn't enough so I added some of the Detangling conditioner to it. Used a good amount of that but didn't use it up. 

So 3 things down. From using the Nexfaze product, I definitely learned that even though technique is important, product is just as important. The right products make you fall in love with your hair. The wrong products give you a headache. The wrong products can make you think your hair is dry, or that it tangles easy or give you excessive shrinkage.

I'm glad I have been able to experience both.


----------



## B_Phlyy (May 7, 2011)

My mom used up the last of my HELTR leave in. She didn't even tell me though. I found out when I when I was emptying the bathroom trash.


----------



## Beany (May 7, 2011)

Used up 1 jar of skala. Still have my braids in


----------



## Lanea87 (May 8, 2011)

Golden75 said:


> @AlliCat-- your bun is beautiful!


Same thing I was thinking.....


----------



## Lanea87 (May 8, 2011)

Going to cowash in the morning, will come back to post with what.


----------



## ThickRoot (May 8, 2011)

Happy Mother's Day to all you Ladies, enjoy your day!


----------



## ThickRoot (May 8, 2011)

Golden75

The picture in your siggy is so scary, why does he look like that!


----------



## Lanea87 (May 8, 2011)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Going to cowash in the morning, will come back to post with what.


I used ApHogee 2 min...I got a surprise too (I used up another product)

My friend is also sending me 2 boxes of henna so some of my conditioners and oil should decrease a lot if not leave the list once I mix that up and freeze it.


----------



## Lanea87 (May 8, 2011)

1 of my ApHogee 2 mins are GONE as of this morning, used for a cowash!

*Shampoo*
Crème of Nature Professional Detangling- Conditioning 
Suave Daily Clarifying Shampoo

*Conditioner*
Herbal Essences Long Term Relationship
Dollar General: Herbal Essences Hello Hydration
ApHogee Keratin 2 Minute Reconstructor (2 bottles....1 bottle)
Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deeper Moisture Conditioner
Giovanni 50:50 Balanced Conditioner 
ION Reconstructor Treatment
Aussie Moist Conditioner
LeKair Cholesterol Plus
Salon Care Honey and Almond Conditioner
Giovanni Smooth as Silk Protein Hair Infusion

*Leave-In/Moisturizer*
Generic Value Products The Conditioner- Leave In Conditioner (Paul Mitchell)
Mane ‘n Tail Detangler
ApHogee Keratin & Green Tea Restructurizer
Hawaiian Silky Miracle Worker 14 in 1 
Herbal Essences Long Term Relationship Leave-In Split End Protector
Silk Elements Silken Child Moisturizing Crème 
CHI Keratin Mist

*Oil*
African Royale Hot Six Oil
Safflower Oil
EVOO
Coconut Oil 

*Herbal & Ayurvedic Products*
Amla Powder
Brahmi
Indigo

*Other*
CHI Silk Infusion (2 bottles)
CHI 44 Iron Guard
KeraCare Foam Wrap Lotion
Motions Foam Wrap Lotion
KeraCare Oil Sheen
French Stabilizer Plus
Ecostyler Clear Gel
Nexxus Emergencee


----------



## JJamiah (May 9, 2011)

Okay  me now.

I am getting 2 products this month. BUtttt...... I don't have any other like so in my stash  
I am needing to up the moisture due to the dryness of the Henna. I have been getting some Breakage and I know it is because I am using ENTIRELY too much protein. Dudleys DRC, Henna, APhogee Leave in, APhogee green Tea. SOooooooooooooooooooooo.....

I ordered Dudleys PCA Moisture Retainer and I am going to Sally's to get Hair One Remoist Mist.

I need alot of mOisture right now. I am washing my hair Wednesday after my son's meeting and will use up a few things and I must use my Porosity control and pray that works to give my Conditioner it's usual boost.


----------



## JJamiah (May 9, 2011)

I am doing well in other areas, not spending money isn't one of my best... 

I improvised instead of shopping for setting lotion. I had Keracare's wrap foam and Wen Styling Cream so I use the combo of the two to do the job and I must say I am Impressed   


Back to my


----------



## faithVA (May 9, 2011)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> 1 of my ApHogee 2 mins are GONE as of this morning, used for a cowash!


 
Fantastic ms_b_haven06! Keep knocking them out.


----------



## faithVA (May 9, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> Okay  me now.
> 
> I am getting 2 products this month. BUtttt...... I don't have any other like so in my stash
> I am needing to up the moisture due to the dryness of the Henna. I have been getting some Breakage and I know it is because I am using ENTIRELY too much protein. Dudleys DRC, Henna, APhogee Leave in, APhogee green Tea. SOooooooooooooooooooooo.....
> ...


 
  Ok well, hmm, I will commend you on your honesty. 

I can't remember if you are relaxed or natural and I'm too lazy to go check. A few things you can do to up your moisture 1. prepoo with Aloe Vera and an oil of your choice, add 1 TBSP oil to your conditioner and since you've had a henna treatment, do a DC with a moisturizing conditioner. 

I have the Dudleys PCA Moisture Retainer as well but its not in the queue yet to use up. Maybe in another 30 days or so.

Let us know how you like the Remoist mist.


----------



## faithVA (May 9, 2011)

The more I nail my regimen and I can tell the effects on my hair, the more I am willing to continue to use something that just isn't doing it. So the CD loc butter mix I made, I gave to my mother. It was soooo greasy - ugh. I hate greasy. After mixing it with a lot of stuff, it did give my twists some hang. I think I am learning enough to come up with my own mix in a few weeks. I want it to be moisturizing, give my twists some hang, give it some hold for a nice twists out and give it sheen.


----------



## JJamiah (May 9, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Ok well, hmm, I will commend you on your honesty.
> 
> I can't remember if you are relaxed or natural and I'm too lazy to go check. A few things you can do to up your moisture 1. prepoo with Aloe Vera and an oil of your choice, add 1 TBSP oil to your conditioner and since you've had a henna treatment, do a DC with a moisturizing conditioner.
> 
> ...


 
See I did the DC with a Moisturizing conditioner with Vatika oil for about 2-3 hours after my Henna and still my hair is acting like a dry bone. 

Okay, I haven't pre-poo'd hip me to that.

I have an Aloe Vera Plant outside (can I use that?), I have a few oils, Vatika would be my choice, So I add this with my Conditioner and let it sit? 

I actually had to put a little wen and Nu-gro grease on my hair yesterday it was so dry feeling. Feels better today. Wednesday can't come soon enough!

Thanks for your help Faith


----------



## faithVA (May 9, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> See I did the DC with a Moisturizing conditioner with Vatika oil for about 2-3 hours after my Henna and still my hair is acting like a dry bone.
> 
> Okay, I haven't pre-poo'd hip me to that.
> 
> ...


 
I don't Henna. I cheat and use a henna rinse. I'm lazy like that. But I have read that those that henna, mix the conditioner with the henna before applying. Did you do that? You might want to check on some threads that talk about that. I think that prevents the dryness from occuring in the 1st place.  

Prepoo: 1/2 cup of Aloe Vera Gel + 2 TBSP oil, then coat with coconut oil.  If you don't have all that, just try the coconut oil and baggy overnight if you can or at least for a few hours.

It would take to much to get the Aloe Vera out of the plant in large enough quantities.

You can mix the Vatika with your conditioner or you can apply the Vatika to your hair first and then put on the deep conditioner. Use a heat cap, sit under the dryer, baggy, anything to get some additional heat to it.

If I find the thread about henna I will update you.


----------



## JJamiah (May 9, 2011)

faithVA said:


> I don't Henna. I cheat and use a henna rinse. I'm lazy like that. But I have read that those that henna, mix the conditioner with the henna before applying. Did you do that? You might want to check on some threads that talk about that. I think that prevents the dryness from occuring in the 1st place.
> 
> Prepoo: 1/2 cup of Aloe Vera Gel + 2 TBSP oil, then coat with coconut oil. If you don't have all that, just try the coconut oil and baggy overnight if you can or at least for a few hours.
> 
> ...


 
I mix my henna with 1/2 cup of Vatika oil, 1 cup of Moisturizing conditioner, sugar, paprika, Henna, Black tea and 1/2 cup of Lemon Juice. It is pretty moisturizing. THE PROBLEM COMES .... (drum rolls)

That DARN Indigo is a beast. When I use Henna alone, I can DC with no issues, when I henna/Indigo it is like A cactus. 

But the color is so beautiful..... and doesn't burn like Box colors

If I could get my Indigo sessions together that would be awesome thanks. They say to only mix with water and pinch of salt (shrugs)


----------



## coyacoy (May 9, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> See I did the DC with a Moisturizing conditioner with Vatika oil for about 2-3 hours after my Henna and still my hair is acting like a dry bone.
> 
> Okay, I haven't pre-poo'd hip me to that.
> 
> ...


hi JJamiah....i mix my henna with conditioner making it a "henna gloss" and that helps tremendously with keeping it from being too dry.  my hair is seriously protein adverse if i exceed what it needs even by a little, so doing a henna w/o the condish is really not even an option for me!  be sure to use a cheapy (cuz you will use a lot of it) protein free condish to add to your henna and i also use a protein free deep condish afterwards and sit under the steamer for about an hour.  i also refrain from using protein conditioners for at least the next 1-2 washes or DC.  A good cheapy protein free condish is the Generic Maxtrix /biolage line from Sally's.  I will also add a little honey and aloe vera gel or juice to my mix to help make it a little easier to rinse out.  i will use one of my more expensive protein free DCs afterwards like curl rehab or my honey child's olive you to sit under the steamer with. 

HTH!!


----------



## JJamiah (May 9, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> *I mix my henna with 1/2 cup of Vatika oil, 1 cup of Moisturizing conditioner, sugar, paprika, Henna, Black tea and 1/2 cup of Lemon Juice. It is pretty moisturizing. THE PROBLEM COMES .... (drum rolls)*
> 
> *That DARN Indigo is a beast. When I use Henna alone, I can DC with no issues, when I henna/Indigo it is like A cactus. *
> 
> ...


 


coyacoy said:


> hi @JJamiah....i mix my henna with conditioner making it a "henna gloss" and that helps tremendously with keeping it from being too dry. my hair is seriously protein adverse if i exceed what it needs even by a little, so doing a henna w/o the condish is really not even an option for me!  be sure to use a cheapy (cuz you will use a lot of it) protein free condish to add to your henna and i also use a protein free deep condish afterwards and sit under the steamer for about an hour. i also refrain from using protein conditioners for at least the next 1-2 washes or DC. A good cheapy protein free condish is the Generic Maxtrix /biolage line from Sally's. I will also add a little honey and aloe vera gel or juice to my mix to help make it a little easier to rinse out. i will use one of my more expensive protein free DCs afterwards like curl rehab or my honey child's olive you to sit under the steamer with.
> 
> HTH!!


 
coyacoy I also use the conditioner mixed with my Henna. The henna doesn't seem to be an issue really it is the INDIGO, which seems to make my hair feel hardish until the wash a week later. 

Do you Indigo as well?


----------



## coyacoy (May 9, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> coyacoy I also use the conditioner mixed with my Henna. The henna doesn't seem to be an issue really it is the INDIGO, which seems to make my hair feel hardish until the wash a week later.
> 
> Do you Indigo as well?


hi JJamiah....i don't indigo.....hmmmm, what i did experience, though, was really dry hair after my first couple of hennas because my henna/condish ratio was off....in those instances, I used a homemade oil-based shampoo (african black soap, aloe vera, veggie gycl, some fav oils) to rinse it out - extremely moisturizing shampoo in general; and then I co-washed in the middle of the week in an effort to get the moisture back.  i also baggied my hair at night which also helped.  a good alternative to the homemade shampoo is to add a little oil to your shampoo or condish when you are rinsing the henna out.  there are a few good henna threads around here where i know several of the ladies indigo, so you may find some more first hand knowledge there.  also, curlynikki's site has a whole section on henna with some good tips.  HTH


----------



## NikkiQ (May 9, 2011)

I may have to use a pass ladies. I think I may have gotten a little bit of heat damage from a botched flat iron attempt and my curls just have lost their pizzaz. So sad. I miss them!!


----------



## Amazhaan (May 9, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> I may have to use a pass ladies. I think I may have gotten a little bit of heat damage from a botched flat iron attempt and my curls just have lost their pizzaz. So sad. I miss them!!




NikkiQ - Sorry to hear that girl... the same thing happened to me late last year... Protein treatments definitely helped me. I had Aphogee 2-Step Treatment and then switched to Joico K-Pak reconstructor and could definitely tell the difference with the K-Pak... I started getting curls again, even in some of the damaged areas... HTH


----------



## faithVA (May 9, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> I may have to use a pass ladies. I think I may have gotten a little bit of heat damage from a botched flat iron attempt and my curls just have lost their pizzaz. So sad. I miss them!!


 
Do what you need to do Ms. Nikki. I hope it isn't serious and you can recover from it quickly. I have read in previous post they suggest intense conditioning and moisturizing.

What are you going to get to fix it?


----------



## AlliCat (May 9, 2011)

I'm still gonna post in this challenge unofficially until the next round, if you guys don't mind 
This thread is actually helpful 
I got the PJism out of my system. Revisited my Elasta QP oil recovery moisture to moisturize (it's not as thick and oily as I thought, its not bad).


----------



## NikkiQ (May 9, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Do what you need to do Ms. Nikki. I hope it isn't serious and you can recover from it quickly. I have read in previous post they suggest intense conditioning and moisturizing.
> 
> What are you going to get to fix it?



Going to do an Aphogee 2 step treatment. Just gonna buy the little pack from Sally's. Don't need the whole bottle.


Sent from my SPH-D700 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## NikkiQ (May 9, 2011)

Amazhaan said:


> NikkiQ - Sorry to hear that girl... the same thing happened to me late last year... Protein treatments definitely helped me. I had Aphogee 2-Step Treatment and then switched to Joico K-Pak reconstructor and could definitely tell the difference with the K-Pak... I started getting curls again, even in some of the damaged areas... HTH



I've never tried Joico products before. Do they have the small sizes like Aphogee?

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## JJamiah (May 10, 2011)

I decided to wash my hair today to get a long deep conditioning time in, the rest of the week I have a tight schedule. So I will be DCing for most of the day today. Hoping to get my moisture levels in gear   Capin when I go out. .

I Have used up:

WEN Remoist Intensive treatment
Wen Hair Cleanser


----------



## faithVA (May 10, 2011)

AlliCat said:


> I'm still gonna post in this challenge unofficially until the next round, if you guys don't mind
> This thread is actually helpful
> I got the PJism out of my system. Revisited my Elasta QP oil recovery moisture to moisturize (it's not as thick and oily as I thought, its not bad).


 
Of course we don't mind. Glad to have you back.

Please share your findings as you try out your new products.

I'm having mixed feelings about your bun. It's gorgeous. I love it. I'm hating looking at it over and over again though.  I'm happy for you. And it's pissing me off.  I wish you would stop rubbing it in my face. I can't wait until I have a bun so nice so I can rub it in other people's faces.


----------



## faithVA (May 10, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> Going to do an Aphogee 2 step treatment. Just gonna buy the little pack from Sally's. Don't need the whole bottle.


 
Keep us posted.


----------



## NikkiQ (May 10, 2011)

Used up the last of my SE leave in conditioner!! That was a really nice product too. Might have to buy that in the future.


----------



## AlliCat (May 10, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Of course we don't mind. Glad to have you back.
> 
> Please share your findings as you try out your new products.
> 
> I'm having mixed feelings about your bun. It's gorgeous. I love it. I'm hating looking at it over and over again though.  I'm happy for you. And it's pissing me off.  I wish you would stop rubbing it in my face. I can't wait until I have a bun so nice so I can rub it in other people's faces.



Definitely not at all my intention  Just want to show that bunning can be a good protective style but if u want i can take it down


----------



## Meritamen (May 10, 2011)

Finished my bottle of Herbal Essence Totally Twisted Shampoo today!


----------



## faithVA (May 10, 2011)

AlliCat said:


> Definitely not at all my intention  Just want to show that bunning can be a good protective style but if u want i can take it down


 
Girl I'm just hatin. Just my backwards way of giving you a compliment. 

I don't really think you would take it down. Perhaps I should have called your bluff to see what you really would have said.


----------



## AlliCat (May 10, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Girl I'm just hatin. Just my backwards way of giving you a compliment.
> 
> I don't really think you would take it down. Perhaps I should have called your bluff to see what you really would have said.





Well FYI I'm over here admiring the versatility if your natural hair. and please enjoy your hair length while you can. Detangling will only go downhill as your hair gets longer  Not to mention long sheds everywhere and taking hours to air dry.

The grass is always greener on the other side is what I'm trying to say


----------



## AlliCat (May 10, 2011)

Tonight I'm revisiting baggying. Doing a whole head baggy with cantu shea butter (avoiding scalp). If this is a hit, that's one more way to use up stuff


----------



## faithVA (May 11, 2011)

AlliCat said:


> Tonight I'm revisiting baggying. Doing a whole head baggy with cantu shea butter (avoiding scalp). If this is a hit, that's one more way to use up stuff


 
I have a jar of that and some type of Cantu treatment 

I was reading the directions on the cantu shea butter last night. Want to try it soon.


----------



## faithVA (May 11, 2011)

My PJism is gone or I'm tired or I'm bored. Was in the health food store yesterday and barely paid attention to the hair care products. And I haven't even felt like going to look at hair accessories. 

At the same time I do want to use my May pass but I don't know what I want to get.
I'm set with shampoos and conditioners. And I don't want to order anything online. I think I am going to stick with things I can get locally.

What I am thinking about is.
1. Going to Sally's and just trying something in sample size
2. Trying eco styler gel. With all the rave I've never purchased this.
3. Trying Alaffia Hair gel. Tried if for free in the store and it seemed nice.
4. Vatika oil. Heard the rave. Not sure i need another oil yet but maybe.
5. Hawaiin Silky 14 in 1 - not sure about the cones
6. Infusium Moisturizing - ?cones

Any suggestions ladies? 

I probably won't buy anything until the holiday weekend. Thank God for a holiday. :woohoo:


----------



## Meritamen (May 11, 2011)

Soooo I thought I was almost done with my jar of coconut oil... WRONG! I was looking through the spice cabinet and found an almost full jar of coconut oil sitting in there! *_UGH!_* Not like I have much to whine about because it is my one undying staple. At least I won't have to buy another one for a while.

Oh and I really really want some Roux shampoo and conditioner... maybe after I get rid of some more things.


----------



## AlliCat (May 11, 2011)

faithVA said:


> My PJism is gone or I'm tired or I'm bored. Was in the health food store yesterday and barely paid attention to the hair care products. And I haven't even felt like going to look at hair accessories.
> 
> At the same time I do want to use my May pass but I don't know what I want to get.
> I'm set with shampoos and conditioners. And I don't want to order anything online. I think I am going to stick with things I can get locally.
> ...


The pass is only optional right. We're only 11 days into May so maybe you could wait a bit before using up a pass

 but I'd reccommend Vatika oil. Can you really have too many oils?


----------



## faithVA (May 11, 2011)

AlliCat said:


> The pass is only optional right. We're only 11 days into May so maybe you could wait a bit before using up a pass
> 
> but I'd reccommend Vatika oil. Can you really have too many oils?


 
I just knew you would have 20 suggestions . 

I know I don't have to use the pass but if I don't then I might regret it. I won't buy anything until the end of the month. I know I will need my June pass for a DC because I will be out.

Right now it feels like I can have too many oils because my hair doesn't notice the difference. They are either heavy or light, greasy or not greasy.  erplexed  Sunflower oil it likes, the rest  

I am considering that Vatika oil. It's either that, a gel or a moisturizer. 

I think about stuff forever


----------



## AlliCat (May 14, 2011)

I gave 3 products away  yay for sharing and reducing my stash.


----------



## faithVA (May 14, 2011)

AlliCat said:


> I gave 3 products away  yay for sharing and reducing my stash.


 
get it done girl... anyway you can.


----------



## faithVA (May 14, 2011)

I cleansed my hair last night and man was I trying to use up some stuff. But I couldnt make it happen. 
But I am really close on a few things. I see at least 4 items gone by the end of May.

And I want to cowash midweek but styling still takes me a long time. So maybe in July. No matter -- 
things are progressing well.

Keep up the g00d work ladies.


----------



## faithVA (May 14, 2011)

Forgot something. My mom has bought lots of CD products which she doesn't like because the smell is so strong. So I took the Lisa's Hair Elixir from her and adding it to my stash. I don't always read before I do something, so I put this in my prepoo solution and then applied it to my hair before I put in the DC. It had a nice tingle. When I washed it out - wow I smelled like a medicine cabinet  Fortunately, I'm not really sensitive to smell.

Then I read it, and it says to use it for HOTs and leave on for 3 to 5 minutes.  

So I'm going to add this to my stash and use it for oil treatments and replace my prepooing for a while.

So adding this product but I am throwing away the rest of the Garnier Fructis cream/gel stuff. It felt ok going on but it was a little greasy. But my hair this morning is dry and hard. There isn't much left so letting it go. Not even going to try to mix it.


----------



## Aireen (May 15, 2011)

I'm about to use up one of my products when I get into the shower. Pre-pooing is really the fast track to getting rid of conditioner even though it's messy and time-consuming.


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (May 15, 2011)

Used up my Jessiecurl WDT. Thinking about throwing away some more products that I just cant get myself to use up.

Red = Removed from stash

Shampoos
Giovanni 50:50 shampoo
Keracare hydrating detangling shampoo
Phyto Organics shampoo (threw away..couldn't sell or trade and just hated it for my hair)

Conditioners
VO5 Moisture Milks Strawberry (4 bottles) Down to 2 bottles
Phyto Organics Therappe 
Giovanni Smooth as Silk 
Giovanni Tea Tree 
Roux Porosity Control (2 bottles)
Joico Moisture Recovery 

Deep Conditioners
Silk Elements MegaSilk Treatment
Aubrey Organics Honey Suckle Rose
Jessiecurl Weekly Deep Treatment
Joico Moisture Balm
Joico K-pak Intense Hydrator (10 tubes) Down to 6 bottles

Lutrasilk Shea Mango

Leave Ins/Moisturizers
Cantu Shea Butter Leave In
Kinky Curly Knot Today
Taliah Waajid Mist Bodifier
Herbal Essence Long Term Relationship Leave-In (3 bottles) Down to 1 bottle
Roux 619 leave-in (2 packs)

Oils & Essential Oils 
Castor Oil
EVOO
Coconut Oil
Jojoba Oil
Rosemary Oil
Peppermint Oil
Tea Tree Oil

Styling products
EcoStyler gel (threw away couldn't get it to work in my hair)
Aloe Vera Gel
Qhemet Biologic Amla & Olive Heavy Cream

Misc.
GVP Chi Silk Infusion
Joico K-pak reconstructor (10 tubes) Down to 6 bottles

Aphogee 2 min 
Claudie Scalp Elixir
Claudie Temple Balm


----------



## Golden75 (May 16, 2011)

Tossed out the HV Green Tea Butter -it separated, and I had it for a while.  Sucks cause it was pretty much full, but I don't even know if I liked it.  Found a small amt of Keracare Silken Seal, used it since I decided to flat iron last minute.  I love that stuff, don't know why I didn't restock.  But I have enough glossers/protectants so it will be awhile.  Thought I was gonna finish up Kenra MC, but have enough left for one more DC. But hey I got rid of the bottle, and but the rest in another container.  I feel good! Haven't bought anything... but I REALLY WANT TO!!!


----------



## AlliCat (May 16, 2011)

Finished Redken Heavy Cream via DC


----------



## Meritamen (May 16, 2011)

Going to finish my Lustrasilk Shea Butter Cholesterol today.


----------



## Lanea87 (May 17, 2011)

Cowashed with HE LTR.....


----------



## NikkiQ (May 17, 2011)

GVP Nexxus Humectress went bye bye last night.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## faithVA (May 17, 2011)

Great job ladies. I can't wait to see the stash updates at the end of June. We have a good start and we still have plenty of time to go in phase 1. It's looking good. :woohoo:


----------



## kasey (May 17, 2011)

Hi ladies, congrats on your progress!!! I was in last year's challenge. I haven't been on the board lately, but I've been working through my stash on my own. This week I used up two bottles of condish--a large bottle of Suave coconut and JASON'S Biotin. Haven't bought anything all year. I'd like to sign up for the next session.  Best.


----------



## faithVA (May 17, 2011)

kasey said:


> Hi ladies, congrats on your progress!!! I was in last year's challenge. I haven't been on the board lately, but I've been working through my stash on my own. This week I used up two bottles of condish--a large bottle of Suave coconut and JASON'S Biotin. Haven't bought anything all year. I'd like to sign up for the next session. Best.


 
Glad to have you kasey. Good to hear you have been working through your stash. And :wow: to not buying anything ALL YEAR. 

You may join us at anytime. You can join us now or wait until next phase. If you decide to wait I will TRY to remember to send you a reminder.


----------



## faithVA (May 17, 2011)

I had been trying to figure out what I was going to do with the HydraThermals heat protector glosser since I don't straighten my hair. I have been using it to seal my ends. Works wonderfully and should be gone by the end of May. 

My shelf is looking better and better every week.


----------



## BreeNique (May 17, 2011)

Heya, lovelies!

I'm on a college budget, so my stash isn't as sophisticated as some of you guys's! But my cousin (the 'Nique' of 'Breenique") has PLENTY for the both of us!!!


Leggo.



1. MOTIVATIONS: i keep seeing products on this board, online, and in stores that I want to use up, but I can't stand seeing half-used bottles next to full bottles on my shelf! Furthermore, I want to be able to JUSTIFY buying new things (i'm this way with most things--bath products, lotions, hair stuff, etc...all except for food really. smh.)

2. -SHAMPOOS: ORGANIX COCONUT MILK (1/2  BOTTLE LEFT...I DON'T SHAMPOO OFTEN! CO-WASHER!); 
HALF A BOTTLE OF CLARIFYING SHAMPOO (THIS'LL LAST ME ABOUT A YEAR...)


  -CONDITIONERS/ DC's: 

HE LTR (1/2 bottle) (co-wash); 
-Organix Coconut milk (2 bottles half-used, so about a whole bottle left) (co-wash); 
-extra-large  bottle of Organix Cherry Blossom Ginseng (3/4 bottle left) (co-wash)
-Organix Pomegranite (1/3 left) (co-wash)
-Kenra Moisturizing (3/4 left...it was a gift! i use it for DCing most times)
-Neutrogena Triple Moisture mask (my protien)


LEAVE-INS/MOISTRUIZERS/ Butters:
-Elasta QP Mango Butter (<3)
-CHI Silk Infusion 
-Netrogena Triple Moisture silk leave-in


OILS:
-Carol's Daughter oil mix (not my prime oil/sealer...)
-Coconut oil (usually seal with this)


3. no pic yet! All these things are in NYC, pics in about a week or two!

4. I'm going with session 1-2 (June 1- Aug. 31... goal is to be completely used up by Thanksgiving!!)

THIS CALLS FOR A LOT OF CO-WASHING! (I USUALLY WASH 2X A WEEK, ONCE A CO-WASH, THE OTHER A DC, WITH CLARIFYING ONCE A MONTH. THIS SUMMER I MAY UP THAT TO 3X A WEEK!) 

THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT, LADIES! <3


----------



## faithVA (May 17, 2011)

Welcome BreeNique

No matter the size of the stash we will support you in using it up 

For a college student it is a nice size stash. And I love that your user name is two names put together. So cute 

Update us when you can.


----------



## Lanea87 (May 19, 2011)

I added a product.....Dollar General version of Herbal Essences Hello Hydration (added it to my list also), I have to try it maybe it can save me some cash if it feels the same on my hair.


----------



## Lanea87 (May 19, 2011)

DCing my hair with a mixture of some leftover DC that I had in the frig, Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deeper Moisture Conditioner, Giovanni 50:50 Balanced Conditioner, ION Reconstructor Treatment, and a squirt of EVOO and Safflower Oil.


----------



## Lanea87 (May 19, 2011)

Giovanni 50:50 Balanced Conditioner, used for a DC today!

Giovanni Smooth as Silk Protein Hair Infusion, mixed with another Giovanni product for nxt week DC.

*Shampoo*
Crème of Nature Professional Detangling- Conditioning 
Suave Daily Clarifying Shampoo

*Conditioner*
Herbal Essences Long Term Relationship
Dollar General: Herbal Essences Hello Hydration
ApHogee Keratin 2 Minute Reconstructor (2 bottles....1 bottle)
Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deeper Moisture Conditioner
Giovanni 50:50 Balanced Conditioner 
Protein DC mixture
ION Reconstructor Treatment
Aussie Moist Conditioner
LeKair Cholesterol Plus
Salon Care Honey and Almond Conditioner
Giovanni Smooth as Silk Protein Hair Infusion

*Leave-In/Moisturizer*
GVP The Conditioner- Leave In Conditioner (Paul Mitchell)
Mane ‘n Tail Detangler
ApHogee Keratin & Green Tea Restructurizer
Hawaiian Silky Miracle Worker 14 in 1 
Herbal Essences Long Term Relationship Leave-In Split End Protector
Silk Elements Silken Child Moisturizing Crème 
CHI Keratin Mist

*Oil*
African Royale Hot Six Oil
Safflower Oil
EVOO
Coconut Oil 

*Herbal & Ayurvedic Products*
Amla Powder
Brahmi
Indigo

*Other*
CHI Silk Infusion (2 bottles)
CHI 44 Iron Guard
KeraCare Foam Wrap Lotion
Motions Foam Wrap Lotion
KeraCare Oil Sheen
French Stabilizer Plus
Ecostyler Clear Gel
Nexxus Emergencee


----------



## faithVA (May 19, 2011)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> I added a product.....Dollar General version of Herbal Essences Hello Hydration (added it to my list also), I have to try it maybe it can save me some cash if it feels the same on my hair.


 
definitely let us know how that works out. I tried the paul mitchell knock off but since i never tried paul mitchell didnt have a good comparison.


----------



## faithVA (May 19, 2011)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Giovanni 50:50 Balanced Conditioner, used for a DC today!
> 
> Giovanni Smooth as Silk Protein Hair Infusion, mixed with another Giovanni product for nxt week DC.


 
Keep workin it , keep workin it. The red keeps growing and growing.


----------



## faithVA (May 19, 2011)

I threw out the bioinfusion serum stuff - whatever that was. it scared me. I actually did a cowash tonight with the EO chamomile and honey hydrating conditioner. It worked much better than the 1st time i used it. I detangled with whatever that detangling condish is. so hittin them a little at a time.

Finally pics of my stash


----------



## NikkiQ (May 20, 2011)

No more CFCG left now  bye bye!


----------



## AlliCat (May 20, 2011)

I organized the products in my room I only have 2 moisturizers...I'm making progress  IMO moisturizers are the hardest products to use up. Now it should be smooth sailing

8 more conditioners..I go through these things the fastest...at this rate I should be stash-free by the end of summer


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (May 20, 2011)

Thinking about going home and tossing some products that I keep looking at and STILL haven't touched.


----------



## NikkiQ (May 20, 2011)

YoursTrulyRE said:


> Thinking about going home and tossing some products that I keep looking at and STILL haven't touched.


 
Why don't you try to sell them or swap them for other products you've wanted to try? Might as well not let any money go to waste.


----------



## faithVA (May 20, 2011)

Doing cowashes and product comparisons on my twist so haven't used up a lot but at least using some stuff. I did use up the African's Best detangling conditioning. 

The product comparisons are great. In 1 fell swoop I can figure out what my hair likes and doesn't. I can now focus on getting rid of what doesn't work and what I don't want to replace. 

This is so much fun.


----------



## faithVA (May 20, 2011)

YoursTrulyRE said:


> Thinking about going home and tossing some products that I keep looking at and STILL haven't touched.


 
What are you thinking of getting rid of?


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (May 20, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> Why don't you try to sell them or swap them for other products you've wanted to try? Might as well not let any money go to waste.



I tried that and sold/swapped some products but not many.



faithVA said:


> What are you thinking of getting rid of?



I have this giant tub of Nexxus Phyto Organic Conditioner that my hair just hates and a half jar of Cantu-Shea that is not selling bc shipping is too much.


----------



## coyacoy (May 21, 2011)

finished off a jar of my honey child's olive you deep condish - yipee!! 

EDIT/Update: also finished off a bottle of generic biolage when i henna'd yesterday and a jar of Qhemet alma pomade!!


----------



## Lanea87 (May 21, 2011)

Herbal Essences Long Term Relationship Leave-In Split End Protector is almost gone, it wont pump out anymore so I now have to turn it upside down and beat the bottle, should be gone by the beginning of the week.


----------



## faithVA (May 21, 2011)

YoursTrulyRE said:


> I tried that and sold/swapped some products but not many.
> 
> 
> 
> I have this giant tub of Nexxus Phyto Organic Conditioner that my hair just hates and a half jar of Cantu-Shea that is not selling bc shipping is too much.


 
getting rid of a few inexpensive products  is hard. the condtioner sounds good though.


----------



## faithVA (May 21, 2011)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Herbal Essences Long Term Relationship Leave-In Split End Protector is almost gone, it wont pump out anymore so I now have to turn it upside down and beat the bottle, should be gone by the beginning of the week.


 
I really want to try that leave in. Lots of good reviews on it.


----------



## faithVA (May 21, 2011)

My product comparison experiments have revealed my hair does not like dimeticone no matter how u mix it. So throwing out the 3 products with it: Cantu daily moisturizer, Taliah Waajid krinkles and curls and Bronner Bros 10 in 1 hair treatment. 

I really wanted te Talia Waajid to work for rollersets but my hair comes out so dry I wouldnt be able to wear it in curls with that stuff. 

The product comparison experiment has been really helpful.


----------



## Beany (May 21, 2011)

Ok ladies I took my braids out today, hopefully I can use up some things before I get a sew in next month


----------



## AlliCat (May 21, 2011)

I threw out Redken All soft conditioner (maybe one use left but the top was missing for weeks andI just don't like that conditioner), empty bottle of NTM silk touch, and old lekair cholesterol.

I'm getting cornrows for the next 2-3 weeks so hopefully I can use up: Joico Chelating Shampoo, CHI Keratin Mist, Infusium 23 leave-in, Surge Plus 14, biotin....all are almost done


----------



## B_Phlyy (May 21, 2011)

Just took my crochet braid out and shampooing in a few minutes in which I will rid myself of some Suave Shea Butter and Almond shampoo.

Do any of you guys have recs for a good ALS/ALES based moisturizing shampoo? Herbal Essences reformulated my beloved HH and LTR shampoos and switched to SLS, which my hair usually hates. I have some shampoo samples to use in the meantime, but I would like to try something once these are all gone.


----------



## Lanea87 (May 21, 2011)

faithVA said:


> definitely let us know how that works out. I tried the paul mitchell knock off but since i never tried paul mitchell didnt have a good comparison.


I too have a PM knockoff and they way I like that product I wont be trying the real version.... Save my dollars.


----------



## Lanea87 (May 21, 2011)

faithVA said:


> I really want to try that leave in. Lots of good reviews on it.


 
Its good, I mean I like it. Its only $3~ at Target no more than $4.


----------



## Lanea87 (May 21, 2011)

faithVA said:


> My product comparison experiments have revealed *my hair does not like dimeticone* no matter how u mix it. So throwing out the 3 products with it: Cantu daily moisturizer, Taliah Waajid krinkles and curls and Bronner Bros 10 in 1 hair treatment.
> 
> I really wanted te Talia Waajid to work for rollersets but my hair comes out so dry I wouldnt be able to wear it in curls with that stuff.
> 
> The product comparison experiment has been really helpful.


 
How did you find out that it was this certain ingredient?


----------



## AlliCat (May 22, 2011)

So I was gonna chelate my hair and I took the last of my Joico Chelating Shampoo looked at it a little closer and it was so gross...it separated into a clear gelly and white cream...I didn't even have it that long (3 months?) but who knows how long it was on the shelf...and the Joico K-Pak Reconstructor was also a slightly questionable texture. Come to think of it I remember when I bought a sample of Joico K-pak and it was completely watery with white chunks..*man this totally turns me off from Joico!!!* Needless to say I threw these items OUT. Also went on a rampage and threw out nearly empty bottles of: aphogee 2 min, NTM Daily DC, Organix Coconut Milk Conditioner, Proclaim Aloe & Shea butter moisturizing condish.

Ladies please inspect your products before putting in your hair!!


----------



## faithVA (May 22, 2011)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> How did you find out that it was this certain ingredient?


 
Cuz I'm anal retentive   I did two separate test on my hair. 1st cleansed my hair and applied sunflower oil and then applied separate products oo 20 different sections of my hair. (And of course wrote them down). Then I did a 2nd test of naked hair, testing 36 different products on separate twists.

And then I compared the twists after they dried. Products with dimethicone in them left my hair hard and wiry, whether I applied oil to my hair or on naked hair or whether I tried to fix it with a leave-in.

I had 3 different products with dimethicone and they felt bad. Coconut oil also makes my hair feel the same way but greasy   imagine that.

I am glad to find this out because I was trying to figure out whether I was going to try Hawaiin silky or Infusium. Infusium has dimethicone high on the list. Hawaiin silky it is.


----------



## faithVA (May 22, 2011)

AlliCat said:


> So I was gonna chelate my hair and I took the last of my Joico Chelating Shampoo looked at it a little closer and it was so gross...it separated into a clear gelly and white cream...I didn't even have it that long (3 months?) but who knows how long it was on the shelf...and the Joico K-Pak Reconstructor was also a slightly questionable texture. Come to think of it I remember when I bought a sample of Joico K-pak and it was completely watery with white chunks..*man this totally turns me off from Joico!!!* Needless to say I threw these items OUT. Also went on a rampage and threw out nearly empty bottles of: aphogee 2 min, NTM Daily DC, Organix Coconut Milk Conditioner, Proclaim Aloe & Shea butter moisturizing condish.
> 
> Ladies please inspect your products before putting in your hair!!


 
Did you shake it first and it was still separated or did you just pour it out and it was separated. Not saying it wasn't bad, but products can separate because of heavier oils or items in the product. 

Some companies put a lot of extra stuff into their product so it doesn't separate. So you have the benefit of the products not separating but you are also putting all of the xtra stuff in your hair.

Just sayin. Maybe?


----------



## faithVA (May 22, 2011)

B_Phlyy said:


> Just took my crochet braid out and shampooing in a few minutes in which I will rid myself of some Suave Shea Butter and Almond shampoo.
> 
> Do any of you guys have recs for a good ALS/ALES based moisturizing shampoo? Herbal Essences reformulated my beloved HH and LTR shampoos and switched to SLS, which my hair usually hates. I have some shampoo samples to use in the meantime, but I would like to try something once these are all gone.


 

I don't have any recommendations. Anyone have anything?


----------



## AlliCat (May 22, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Did you shake it first and it was still separated or did you just pour it out and it was separated. Not saying it wasn't bad, but products can separate because of heavier oils or items in the product.
> 
> Some companies put a lot of extra stuff into their product so it doesn't separate. So you have the benefit of the products not separating but you are also putting all of the xtra stuff in your hair.
> 
> Just sayin. Maybe?



It didn't say anything about shaking on the bottle. But that makes sense. From now on I will shake. Still turned off from Joico.


----------



## faithVA (May 22, 2011)

AlliCat said:


> It didn't say anything about shaking on the bottle. But that makes sense. From now on I will shake. Still turned off from Joico.


 
I grew up pre-expiration dates. So we shook everything, smelled everything and tested everything. We didn't throw out nothing. 

No matter what it was, grandma would say, "ain't nothing wrong with that".


----------



## Golden75 (May 23, 2011)

Purchased Oyin Frank Juice (full size) and sample size of Greg juice.  I love juices and berries, but the sweet smell can a bit too much sometimes. And since I am almost out, need to restock.  Oyin is a staple (as I am finding many products are).  I will not start using the Frank or Greg til I came done with J&B. So that was my May purchase, and I'll say June too.


----------



## faithVA (May 23, 2011)

I finally decided on my May purchase. Ordered the Zen Detox Hair and Scalp Therapy. Hopefully I will get it by this weekend so I can experiment over the long weekend. :woohoo:


----------



## NikkiQ (May 23, 2011)

Aww man I can't even think of what I wanna use my June pass for!!


----------



## Golden75 (May 23, 2011)

Come to think of it I remember when I bought a sample of Joico K-pak and it was completely watery with white chunks..*man this totally turns me off from Joico!!!* 

AlliCat - ITA. My K-Pak was runny on 2 occassions too.  But I did not purchase from a licensed supplier - so IDK.  I shook mine up thinking thats how it was (i was probably wrong).  But it didn't seem to do anything to my hair (but when using 50-11 different products each week and not sticking to one to see if you have results, how would I know?) Part of this challenge has made me look at dusty in the back stuff with a side eye.


----------



## AlliCat (May 23, 2011)

faithVA said:


> I grew up pre-expiration dates. So we shook everything, smelled everything and tested everything. We didn't throw out nothing.
> 
> No matter what it was, grandma would say, "ain't nothing wrong with that".



I'm sure pre-expiration date you didn't need to throw out anything because of good quality things. But nowadays companies are putting so much extra crap in products. Seems like nothing is made to last anymore


----------



## Amazhaan (May 24, 2011)

Here's my update... 
red,italicized are the ones that are gone now... 

*- Shampoos*
HE Degunkify
Nairobi Exquisite Hydrating Detangling Shampoo
_T/Gel Shampoo - will probably toss...no more psoriasis since going natural _
L'OREAL Vive Pro Hydra Gloss Shampoo
Alterna Caviar Moisture Shampoo
Kenra Clarifying Shampoo
DermOrganics Argan Oil Conditioning Shampoo
Mizani Thermasmooth Shampoo
Shea Moisture Coconut and Hibiscus Shampoo (*only 1 now*)

*- Conditioners*
DermOrganics Argan Oil Masque 
Suave Humecto
_Suave Almond and Honey_
Kenra Moisturizing Conditioner
_Porosity Control Conditioner_
Mane and Tail Original Conditioner (*Only 1 now*)
GVP Joico K-Pak 
Alterna Caviar Moisture Conditioner
_One 'N Only Moisture Repair Conditioner_
Oyin HoneyHemp Conditioner
Aussie Moist
Inecto Pure Coconut Oil Conditioner
Mizani Thermasmooth Conditioner
Nourish Spa Conditioner (2)
Tresemme' Naturals Nourishing Moisture Conditioner
L'OREAL Vive Pro Hydra Gloss Moisturizing Conditioner (5) --they were on sale!
Organix Shea Butter Conditioner (2)
Organix Vanilla Silk Conditioner
Shea Moisture Coconut and Hibiscus Conditioner (2)

*-Deep Conditioners*
One 'N Only Restorative Mask
Olive Oil Replenishing Conditioner
Alterna Caviar Hair Masque
Aubrey Organics HSR (*Only 1 now*)
Aubrey Organics Island Natural 
_Miss Jessie's Rapid Recovery Treatment_
_Lustrasilk Shea Butter and Mango_
Lustrasilk Olive Oil 
New (5/22): Silicon Mix
Alter Ego Garlic Treatment 

*- Leave Ins/Moisturizers*
Miss Jessie's Curly Pudding
Shea Moisture Coconut and Hibiscus Mist (2)
Biolage leave in
Design Essentials Therapeutics Leave- In
Mixed Silk Leave- In
Giovanni Direct leave- in
Qhemet Amla and Olive Heavy Cream
Qhemet Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee
Scurl (*now 2* including 32 oz bottle)
DermOrganic Argan Oil Leave-In Treatment
Aphoghee Balancing Moisturizer

*- Oils & Essential Oils & Butters*
Wheat Germ Oil
Shea Moisture Reconstructive Elixir
JBCO
One 'N Only Argan Oil
Sweet Almond Oil
Peppermint Oil
Grape Seed Oil
Apricot Kernal Oil
Castor Oil
Jojoba Oil
Vegetable Glycerin
Pressing Oil (2)
EVOO
Claudie's Hair Elixir

*- Styling products*
_Bumble and bumble Styling Creme_
_Kimble Hair Butter_
Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie (*now 6*) thanks to the BOGO!!!!
One 'N Only Styling Cream
Aveda Anti-Humectant Pomade
Curls Curl Creme brule
Lock and Twist Gel
Olive Oil Smooth n hold pudding
Kinky Kurly Knot Today(*Only 1 now*)
Curl Gel-les'c
Eco Style olive oil Gel (*Only 5lb bucket now*)
_Eco style Argan Oil Gel_

*- Other*
KeraCare Styling Foam
Curls Passion Fruit Paste
Design Essentials Spritz
Mizani Spritz
Aphoghee Keratin and Green Tea Restructurizer
Joico K-Pak Reconstructor
Aphoghee 2 minute Reconstructor
_Aphoghee 2-Step Protein Treatment_
Nioxin Bliss Thermal Protector (2)
Mizani Thermasmooth Smoothing Serum
Mizani Thermasmooth Spritz
FHI Hotsauce (2)
Chi Iron Guard
Silk Elements Heat Protectant Spray
Nioxin Multi Vitamins
_Simply One Pre-Natal Pills_

*Session 1 Starting Count: 114*
*As of 5/24: 96 (would have been 94 if I didn't purchase those 2 products)*
*Session 1 Ending Count : ? *


----------



## Meritamen (May 24, 2011)

I had to throw out the two KeraCare Foam Wrap-Set Lotions I had (they had both expired.) I went out and just had to buy the Roux Porosity Control Conditioner which I cannot wait to use.

This challenge is turning out to be very helpful, since I have to actually use up my products I am rediscovering why I hate, like or love certain things. With that said there are still some products that might get thrown out because I simply don't have a use for them or are just plain terrible for my hair. It feels awful having wasted money but it is teaching me to be more careful with my beauty product purchases.


----------



## faithVA (May 24, 2011)

Ladies you are doing a fantastic job. Keep it going. We still have more than 30 days left and there is much product to still be used up. 

I think everyone will be very happy with their 1st pass results. Im looking forward to it.


----------



## NikkiQ (May 24, 2011)

I'm debating between a new jar of my staple DC or try to find a REALLY	good moisturizer. Anybody have any moisturizer suggestions?

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## AlliCat (May 24, 2011)

NikkiQ I know Cantu Shea butter is a favorite among the naturals. or maybe you could try Kimmaytubing one you already have?


----------



## NikkiQ (May 24, 2011)

AlliCat said:


> NikkiQ I know Cantu Shea butter is a favorite among the naturals. or maybe you could try Kimmaytubing one you already have?



I'm not a Kimmaytuber. I don't watch her videos so I'm not sure what that means lol


Sent from my SPH-D700 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## AlliCat (May 24, 2011)

With these cornrows in I want to use up: CHI Keratin Mist, surge, and Infusium 23 in the next 2 weeks. Totally do-able because they are all almost done and I'm heavy handed


----------



## AlliCat (May 24, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> I'm not a Kimmaytuber. I don't watch her videos so I'm not sure what that means lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Long Hair Care Forum App



You add goodies like castor oil, jojoba, aloe vera juice and I think some more stuff to a water-based moisturizer

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=kimmaytube+leave+in+conditioner&aq=0&oq=kimmaytube+lea


----------



## NikkiQ (May 24, 2011)

AlliCat said:


> You add goodies like castor oil, jojoba, aloe vera juice and I think some more stuff to a water-based moisturizer
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=kimmaytube+leave+in+conditioner&aq=0&oq=kimmaytube+lea



Ahh ok. Might have to order some oils and try it out

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Amazhaan (May 24, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Ladies you are doing a fantastic job. Keep it going. We still have more than 30 days left and there is much product to still be used up.
> 
> I think everyone will be very happy with their 1st pass results. Im looking forward to it.



Me too! I am certainly saving some $$ by curbing my pjism...

Sent from my DROIDX using DROIDX


----------



## JJamiah (May 26, 2011)

My stash is really slimming out. I am so sad yet happy at the same time. I am getting out new Conditioners and Hair cleansers. I am watching it Dwindle. Soon maybe by my next session I should be good.

I am also happy to report THE PCA bought my moisture level to head. I am so happy now. I used Aphogee 2 minute, ORS Replenishing Pak and PCA and it was amazing. THe ORS works as a Moisturizer in my case. My hair feels like it's old self again.


----------



## NikkiQ (May 26, 2011)

Suave coconut condish gone. Taking a bottle of AOHSR condish on vacation with me this weekend so I'll probably blow through that by the time I get back. It's not a full bottle anyway.


----------



## faithVA (May 27, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> My stash is really slimming out. I am so sad yet happy at the same time. I am getting out new Conditioners and Hair cleansers. I am watching it Dwindle. Soon maybe by my next session I should be good.
> 
> I am also happy to report THE PCA bought my moisture level to head. I am so happy now. I used Aphogee 2 minute, ORS Replenishing Pak and PCA and it was amazing. THe ORS works as a Moisturizer in my case. My hair feels like it's old self again.


 
hmm sounds good. I want to try that Aphogee 2 minute. And I have a full bottle of the PCA. Will put that on my list to try for June. 

thanks


----------



## faithVA (May 27, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> Suave coconut condish gone. Taking a bottle of AOHSR condish on vacation with me this weekend so I'll probably blow through that by the time I get back. It's not a full bottle anyway.


 
Enjoy your vacation NikkiQ


----------



## Golden75 (May 27, 2011)

Ugh. Not really putting a dent in much product AND I SOOO WANT TO BUY SOMETHING!!! ALL THESE SALES ARE DRIVING ME NUTS!!! But July 4 is another major sale time, so I'll hold off. I need to start co-washing, and maybe dc 2x a week (time permitting) to get my stash down.


----------



## faithVA (May 28, 2011)

Golden75 said:


> Ugh. Not really putting a dent in much product AND I SOOO WANT TO BUY SOMETHING!!! ALL THESE SALES ARE DRIVING ME NUTS!!! But July 4 is another major sale time, so I'll hold off. I need to start co-washing, and maybe dc 2x a week (time permitting) to get my stash down.


 
Deprivation is not good for most people. That is why we do have the 1 pass a month and a pass for length goals. Even if you decide not to use yours every month, give yourself some slack and use your pass on a regular basis. 

When I buy 1 thing a month it really makes me think about what I want to buy and why. I am doing much better at picking quality products.

Something to consider.


----------



## faithVA (May 28, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> My stash is really slimming out. I am so sad yet happy at the same time. I am getting out new Conditioners and Hair cleansers. I am watching it Dwindle. Soon maybe by my next session I should be good.
> 
> I am also happy to report THE PCA bought my moisture level to head. I am so happy now. I used Aphogee 2 minute, ORS Replenishing Pak and PCA and it was amazing. THe ORS works as a Moisturizer in my case. My hair feels like it's old self again.


 
I purchased the Aphogee 2 minute for May and will make the Zen Detox my June purchase. My hair is still drying but I like the way my hair felt after using it with my Elasta QP Shampoo.

Going to try using it every week until I put in extensions. 

I put in some sunflower oil and castor oil and am letting it dry now. Going to style it with my Chicoro leave-in, PCA and some Khemistry gel.

Hopefully I can get rid of the Khemistry gel. 

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Golden75 (May 29, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Deprivation is not good for most people. That is why we do have the 1 pass a month and a pass for length goals. Even if you decide not to use yours every month, give yourself some slack and use your pass on a regular basis.
> 
> When I buy 1 thing a month it really makes me think about what I want to buy and why. I am doing much better at picking quality products.
> 
> Something to consider.


 
faithVA - thanks.  Trust me I use my pass - wisely.  But I want more than 1 thing.  That's my issue.  But I will not allow myself to buy more stuff.  I know what my june pass is, but I know something else will pop up that I want to try, so I just tell myself, i can always buy later & wait for sales.


----------



## faithVA (May 29, 2011)

Golden75 said:


> @faithVA - thanks. Trust me I use my pass - wisely. But I want more than 1 thing. That's my issue. But I will not allow myself to buy more stuff. I know what my june pass is, but I know something else will pop up that I want to try, so I just tell myself, i can always buy later & wait for sales.


 
Ok I gotcha. U need to share these buys so I can live through u.  

But yes I do still want to buy more than 1 thing but Im not sure why. And I still keep getting the temptation to just buy stuff and not tell you guys. I knew I had some closet eating tendencies but the shopping tendencies are new to me.


----------



## B_Phlyy (May 30, 2011)

Used up some NTM Healing Serum last night and working hard on a dove leave-in.

I don't think I did as well as I could have, but I usually go through bottles of stuff in the summer so hopefully I'll start doing better.


----------



## JJamiah (May 30, 2011)

I indulged in the Once a year Wen Sale today and bought myself a Gallon of Wen. I finished a Bottle this month but canceled my membership with Guthy Ranker since I bought the Gallon Sized today. 

I Still think I am doing well. Not buying alot of crap like normal.

I am giving my sister two of my Hair One Olive Oils for her Bday since she goes through her Wen like no bodies business and i have to buy her a gift anywho so I will shed 2 of those from my stash which leaves me with one!  

The Wen Gallon should last me One Year and a half minimum.

Also FaithVA if you find you don't like the PCA I would gladly make a deal 
That stuff is in Wendy's WIllliams voice "GOOOOOOOD" LOL


----------



## faithVA (May 30, 2011)

B_Phlyy said:


> Used up some NTM Healing Serum last night and working hard on a dove leave-in.
> 
> I don't think I did as well as I could have, but I usually go through bottles of stuff in the summer so hopefully I'll start doing better.


 
Every use is a step in the right direction. So you are doing great.


----------



## faithVA (May 30, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> I indulged in the Once a year Wen Sale today and bought myself a Gallon of Wen.
> 
> Also FaithVA if you find you don't like the PCA I would gladly make a deal


 
Ive heard great things about Wen. glad you got a good deal. 

As far as the PCA, I dont have enough left to make a deal. Fortunately most of my stash bottles are less than half full.


----------



## Golden75 (May 31, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Ok I gotcha. U need to share these buys so I can live through u.
> 
> But yes *I do still want to buy more than 1 thing but Im not sure why. And I still keep getting the temptation to just buy stuff and not tell you guys*. I knew I had some closet eating tendencies but the shopping tendencies are new to me.


 
@faithVA -  Me too! But I'd rather buy more than 1 & be honest. Like I did with the Oyin. Especially if its internet sales like QB - how you just gonna buy 1? But QB is also a staple. I swear I wish I can found more staples on ground. But I did finish off Kenra MC!!! I actually dumped the rest out 2/3 weeks ago and mixed it, but officially finished the concoction. Also finished a sample size of Bee Mine hair milk (forgot to list)


----------



## JJamiah (May 31, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Ive heard great things about Wen. glad you got a good deal.
> 
> As far as the PCA, I dont have enough left to make a deal. Fortunately most of my stash bottles are less than half full.


 

I love the Wen I had 3 bottles and I am down to 2.

I Gave my sister 2 of my Hair One Olive Oils  Down to 1. 

My stash is low and my ca$h is good! LOL.

PCA is awesome stuff. I truly feel my hair more moisturized and think that is my secret weapon. 

I am changing my diet up. To include more water and less Soda  I am trying here. 

I am going to be under wigs next month's end, gonna do a DRC treatment then get it braided up as I get LESS shedding when I do a hard core. I think I will only leave it in in 2 week bouts instead of 3. To offer my hair more DC time and keep my scalp cleap while having low Manipulation.


----------



## NikkiQ (May 31, 2011)

I think I may go through the rest of my stash and wigs and sell a few things. No need wasting anything by just chuckin it in the trash.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Lanea87 (Jun 3, 2011)

My list havent changed much at all, I have kinda been slacking on my hair but I am finna get back on it. I did add WGO to the list this is the second thing that I have purchased since being in this challenge, I think Im doing good.

*Shampoo*
Crème of Nature Professional Detangling- Conditioning 
Suave Daily Clarifying Shampoo

*Conditioner*
Herbal Essences Long Term Relationship
Dollar General: Herbal Essences Hello Hydration
ApHogee Keratin 2 Minute Reconstructor (2 bottles....1 bottle)
Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deeper Moisture Conditioner
_Giovanni 50:50 Balanced Conditioner _
Protein DC mixture
_ION Reconstructor Treatment_
Aussie Moist Conditioner
LeKair Cholesterol Plus
Salon Care Honey and Almond Conditioner
_Giovanni Smooth as Silk Protein Hair Infusion_

*Leave-In/Moisturizer*
GVP The Conditioner- Leave In Conditioner (Paul Mitchell)
Mane ‘n Tail Detangler
_ApHogee Keratin & Green Tea Restructurizer_
Hawaiian Silky Miracle Worker 14 in 1 
Herbal Essences Long Term Relationship Leave-In Split End Protector
Silk Elements Silken Child Moisturizing Crème 
CHI Keratin Mist

*Oil*
African Royale Hot Six Oil
Safflower Oil
_EVOO_
Coconut Oil 
Wheat Germ Oil

*Herbal & Ayurvedic Products*
Amla Powder
Brahmi
Indigo

*Other*
CHI Silk Infusion (2 bottles)
CHI 44 Iron Guard
KeraCare Foam Wrap Lotion
Motions Foam Wrap Lotion
_KeraCare Oil Sheen_
French Stabilizer Plus
Ecostyler Clear Gel
Nexxus Emergencee


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Jun 3, 2011)

Got rid of a kpak reconstructor and intense hydrator


----------



## faithVA (Jun 4, 2011)

Last week I think I mentioned that I bought the Aphoghee 2 minute reconstructor for my May purchase. Uhh, that stuff is being relegated to the back of the closet. I am a heavy shedder anywayz and that stuff just put my shedding into double time. It felt good when I rinsed it out so I was thinking I would try using it 1x a week like some others. Then I thought 1x a month. Now I'm thinking 1x a quarter  

I did get my Zen Detox Thursday which is my June purchase. And I love this stuff. It will be going onto my staple lists. It comes with enough for 3 treatments and I can't wait for the next one next weekend. 

So I will try to use up as much stuff as possible between now and the end of June. I am installing Kinky Twists extensions in July so won't be much product experimentation then. We will officially be in phase II of the challenge as well :woohoo:


----------



## Golden75 (Jun 4, 2011)

faithVA - what is this Zen Detox?  I heard it mentioned before, but uh, what is it?

Just finished a box of Jamila Henna.  

Ok, I hope I don't get kicked out for this, but I restocked on my staples since Qhemet had a sale.  It was 4 items.  I'm sorry, but 20% off - I had to do it.  But I will not use until I finsh what I have.  PROMISE. Personal side challenge since I did a restock is to buy nothing until October unless my stash gets depleted before then (highly unlikely).


----------



## faithVA (Jun 4, 2011)

Golden75 said:


> @faithVA - what is this Zen Detox? I heard it mentioned before, but uh, what is it?
> 
> Just finished a box of Jamila Henna.
> 
> Ok, I hope I don't get kicked out for this, but I restocked on my staples since Qhemet had a sale. It was 4 items. I'm sorry, but 20% off - I had to do it. But I will not use until I finsh what I have. PROMISE. Personal side challenge since I did a restock is to buy nothing until October unless my stash gets depleted before then (highly unlikely).


 
Just make sure you are listing your new purchases. The day of reckoning is coming June 30th and you will have to appear before the jury 

Zen Detox is a clay conditioner that is supposed to remove impurities and foreign substances from your hair and scalp. I am sure there are other clay masque but one of the other LHCFers did a review on it and I decide to try it. It was really nice. I definitely think it will improve the condition of my hair and I am hoping it helps with issues I was having with my scalp.


----------



## Golden75 (Jun 5, 2011)

Finished bottle of HE Hello Hydration


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 5, 2011)

SE condish is gone now. Yay!!

Used my June pass to try out the Aussie line. I already had the Aussie Moist condish so I picked up the shampoo and deep condish. K-Mart had them on sale 3/$9 but I don't need that much stuff lol. I know I'm only supposed to get one thing, but 2 isn't bad when I haven't really used my passes on anything else but a 2 step protein treatment pack.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 5, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> SE condish is gone now. Yay!!
> 
> Used my June pass to try out the Aussie line. I already had the Aussie Moist condish so I picked up the shampoo and deep condish. K-Mart had them on sale 3/$9 but I don't need that much stuff lol. I know I'm only supposed to get one thing, but 2 isn't bad when I haven't really used my passes on anything else but a 2 step protein treatment pack.


 
Let me know how you like the Aussie Moist. Do the conditioners have cones?


----------



## faithVA (Jun 5, 2011)

Was so tempted to buy some Aubrey Organics today -- but I made it through the day.

I tried really hard to use up all of the Dudley PCA but shoot still have some left. So I have my hair in two stranded twists, braided up into 2 cornrows so won't be much product use this week.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 6, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Let me know how you like the Aussie Moist. Do the conditioners have cones?


 
Honestly, I have no idea. Didn't really pay attention to the ingredients. I really need to start being more observant, but I have no idea what I'm looking for


----------



## coyacoy (Jun 7, 2011)

Just finished a tube of aura cherry almond bark condish!!


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Jun 7, 2011)

Here is my updated list. Added some products and got rid of some. I don't think my list is too bad but I need to get it down to 1 or 2 in each category.

ShampoosKeracare hydrating detangling shampoo
Aveda Dry Remedy

Conditioners
VO5 Moisture Milks Strawberry (1.5 bottles) 
Aveda Dry Remedy
Giovanni Tea Tree 
Roux Porosity Control (2 bottles)

Deep Conditioners
Joico Moisture Balm
Aveda Dry Remedy
Joico K-pak Intense Hydrator (4 tubes) 
Lutrasilk Shea Mango

Leave Ins/Moisturizers
Cantu Shea Butter Leave In
Kinky Curly Knot Today (1.5 bottles)

Oils & Essential Oils 
JBCO Castor Oil (4 bottles)
Coconut Oil
Rosemary Oil
Peppermint Oil
Tea Tree Oil

Styling products
Garnier Creme Gel 

Misc.
Joico K-pak reconstructor (4 tubes) 
Claudie Scalp Elixir
Claudie Temple Balm


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 7, 2011)

^^^How did your sale go??


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Jun 7, 2011)

I was able to sell some stuff and the others I gave away all they had to pay was shipping. Most of what I have left is what I use. The stuff I don't use I will save for a product swap at a meetup.


----------



## Meritamen (Jun 7, 2011)

I bought some Nature's Gate Tea Tree shampoo and conditioner because my scalp has been acting up again. I really want to try out other deep conditioners since I found a salon near me that sales both Redken and Joico products but I'm holding out because I already have tons of conditioners.
I think I may throw more products away or give them away because I don't have a use for them.

Oh, I did not like the Roux Porosity Control at all. It worked and made my hair feel nice but it was way too watery and lacked slip so I will not buy it again.


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 8, 2011)

Ravengirl try mixing a quarter sized amount with your favorite DC and use it as you'd normally use your DC. It boost it up for me. I'd never use alone


----------



## faithVA (Jun 8, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> @Ravengirl try mixing a quarter sized amount with your favorite DC and use it as you'd normally use your DC. It boost it up for me. I'd never use alone


 
I agree. Most post I have seen it is used before conditioning or deep conditioning, or with one and not as the conditioner. 

I applied it to my hair first and then applied my DC when I did use it.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 8, 2011)

I used the rest of my beloved BRX Braid Spray this morning 

IDK what to do with myself! I loved that stuff. My staple morning moisturizer. I mixed it with Hot 6 Oil.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 8, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> I used the rest of my beloved BRX Braid Spray this morning
> 
> IDK what to do with myself! I loved that stuff. My staple morning moisturizer. I mixed it with Hot 6 Oil.


 
Oh don't cry. You will be able to get more soon. And just think how lucky you are to have a product you love. 

I don't know if you have any passes left or not, but since you are trying to make SL this month, if you even think not having it will cause a set back, you are hereby ordered to go pick up another bottle. That's an order (politely given of course  ).


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Jun 8, 2011)

Sold another reconstructor and intense hydrator!!


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 8, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Oh don't cry. You will be able to get more soon. And just think how lucky you are to have a product you love.
> 
> I don't know if you have any passes left or not, but since you are trying to make SL this month, if you even think not having it will cause a set back, you are hereby ordered to go pick up another bottle. That's an order (politely given of course  ).


 
Well since it's a staple, technically I can buy it without using a pass according to challenge rules (LOOPHOLE!!!) but I'm actually gonna hold out on buying it until I'm in dire need. I have other things I can use. I just know that I have a product that I will keep in my "holy grail" until I find something better.


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 9, 2011)

I only have my Lush Henna right now  All my other Henna is gone. 

I did Order Napur Henna Yesterday. I will be using Lush Henna this weekend on Saturday. My Hair color products are going fast.....

HUH, will Deep Condition with my Silk Elements for about an hour. I have a while before that disappears. Maybe 2 months or 1.5.


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 9, 2011)

^^^ I did my Henna today with Lush; I don't have time really on Saturday like I thought, I don't really have time today, made time though. I figured, I'd look a hot mess going to get my son from school kinda and then wash it out when I get home.  

Oh well, such is life. I have a meeting and a game tonight, My day is booked. I will definitely go to the Salon in the morning for a Rollerset . 

Going to sleep overnight most likely with Vatika Oil.

Today I used up One bar of Lush Caca Noir and Finished a pack of Hydra Caps


----------



## B_Phlyy (Jun 9, 2011)

Finally got to the bottom of my half gallon jug of White Rain for Women of Color conditioner. Glad I finished something, but sad because this is really a great product. 

Debating on whether or not to rotate in another White Rain or Suave conditioner in it's place.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 10, 2011)

Bee Mine Curly Butter jar is GONE after using it all on my twists. Oops!


----------



## faithVA (Jun 10, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> Bee Mine Curly Butter jar is GONE after using it all on my twists. Oops!


 
Will we see the final product? I said I was going to try to plop my hair tomorrow night   We shall see.


----------



## Golden75 (Jun 10, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Will we see the final product? I said I was going to try to plop my hair tomorrow night  We shall see.


 

faithVA - I want to try the plopping thing this weekend too.  I always wanted to, but never found a good example on what to do, I just gotta watch the vid when I get home.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 10, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Will we see the final product? I said I was going to try to plop my hair tomorrow night  We shall see.


 
I'm going to try to keep them in until next week, but I doubt they last that long. I didn't do that great of a job. Cornrows may be my best bet for a more long term option.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 10, 2011)

Golden75 said:


> @faithVA - I want to try the plopping thing this weekend too. I always wanted to, but never found a good example on what to do, I just gotta watch the vid when I get home.


 
what in the WORLD is plopping?


----------



## faithVA (Jun 10, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> I'm going to try to keep them in until next week, but I doubt they last that long. I didn't do that great of a job. Cornrows may be my best bet for a more long term option.


 
I'm glad you knew I was talking to you. You would have thought I was drinking. 

My twists don't last that long. People that can keep them in weeks at a time are fortunate.


----------



## Aireen (Jun 12, 2011)

*UPDATE*: I'm still using up my products. No temptations to buy anything new really. I made MBL but won't be claiming it yet until I'm more confident in the length which will probably be near or by my next relaxer.  I'll make more updates in the future since I feel bad for not updating these challenges I committed myself to. Hope everyone is shrinking their stash!


----------



## faithVA (Jun 12, 2011)

Aireen said:


> *UPDATE*: I'm still using up my products. No temptations to buy anything new really. I made MBL but won't be claiming it yet until I'm more confident in the length which will probably be near or by my next relaxer.  I'll make more updates in the future since I feel bad for not updating these challenges I committed myself to. Hope everyone is shrinking their stash!


 
Congratulations Aireen on making MBL. Very nice goal to make. As long as your using up your stash you are good.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 12, 2011)

Went to a hair demo yesterday and was tempted to buy something from a local natural vendor. I told her I was in a Use Up Your Stash challenge and she fully understood. But the demo gave me some great ideas of products I want to try in the future and I also found a HH stylist. 

I am also 50% through my stash :woohoo:  Not going through shampoo or conditioner because I have been using the Zen Detox. But I have gone through several styling products. So I have 3 more weeks to use up a few more weeks and then we are in phase II.

Let's keep it rolling.


----------



## Aireen (Jun 12, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Congratulations Aireen on making MBL. Very nice goal to make. As long as your using up your stash you are good.



Thanks faithVA!


----------



## faithVA (Jun 12, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> what in the WORLD is plopping?


 
Its pretty much a wash and go that you throw a tshirt on to dry the hair. Mines turned out to be more of a fizz, fizz.

I just ended up with a fro. It looked ok in the mirrow but when I looked at the pictures, it just looked like I washed my hair. It was all over the place.  

I will try it again when i have some hang time.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jun 13, 2011)

Herbal Essences Long Term Relationship Leave-In Split End Protector is gone!

*Shampoo*
Crème of Nature Professional Detangling- Conditioning 
Suave Daily Clarifying Shampoo

*Conditioner*
Herbal Essences Long Term Relationship
Dollar General: Herbal Essences Hello Hydration
ApHogee Keratin 2 Minute Reconstructor (2 bottles....1 bottle)
Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deeper Moisture Conditioner
_Giovanni 50:50 Balanced Conditioner _
Protein DC mixture
_ION Reconstructor Treatment_
Aussie Moist Conditioner
LeKair Cholesterol Plus
Salon Care Honey and Almond Conditioner
_Giovanni Smooth as Silk Protein Hair Infusion_

*Leave-In/Moisturizer*
GVP The Conditioner- Leave In Conditioner (Paul Mitchell)
Mane ‘n Tail Detangler
_ApHogee Keratin & Green Tea Restructurizer_
Hawaiian Silky Miracle Worker 14 in 1 
_Herbal Essences Long Term Relationship Leave-In Split End Protector_
Silk Elements Silken Child Moisturizing Crème 
CHI Keratin Mist

*Oil*
African Royale Hot Six Oil
Safflower Oil
_EVOO_
Coconut Oil 
Wheat Germ Oil

*Herbal & Ayurvedic Products*
Amla Powder
Brahmi
Indigo

*Other*
CHI Silk Infusion (2 bottles)
CHI 44 Iron Guard
KeraCare Foam Wrap Lotion
Motions Foam Wrap Lotion
_KeraCare Oil Sheen_
French Stabilizer Plus
Ecostyler Clear Gel
Nexxus Emergencee


----------



## Evallusion (Jun 13, 2011)

I was going to wait until session 2 to join you ladies but...I think I need an intervention now before things get out of hand.  So if ya don't mind...

*1. What are your motivations for joining this challenge?*

Cleaning off my bathroom shelf, finding staples and conserving money

*2. My stash:*

*Shampoos*

Miss Jessie's Creme de la Curl
Suave Tropical Coconut
Oyin HoneyWash

*Conditioners*

Miss Jessie's Creme de la Creme
Suave Almond & Shea Butter Conditioner
John Frieda Root Awakening Conditioner

*Deep Conditioners*

Enso Naturals Cacao Curl Recovery Deep Treatment 
Hollywood Beauty Tea Trea Cholesterol

*Leave Ins/Mosturizers*

Enso Naturals Sweet Honey Hibiscus Leave-In Conditioner
Shea Moisture Leave-In Conditioner
Enso Naturals Olive & Honey Hydrating Hair Butter
Enso Naturals Milk & Honey Hydrating Buttercream
Enso Naturals Aloe & Marshmallow Moisturizing Hair Milk
Enso Naturals Blue Malva & Wildflower Honey Anti-Breakage Hair Lotion
Miss Jessie's Curly Merengue
Miss Jessie's Baby Buttercream x2
Qhemet Biologics Amla & Olive Heavy Cream
Oyin Handmade Hairdew
Carol’s Daughter Healthy Hair Butter

*Mists/Sprays*

Enso Naturals Coconut Lemongrass Moisture Mist
Enso Naturals Sweet Agave Nectar & Flaxseed Daily Protective Mist
Oyin Handmade Juices & Berries
Pink Short Looks SassAFraz Styling Spray

*Oils & Essential Oils & Butters*

Enso Naturals Marshmallow & Moss Softening Serum
Qhemet Biologics Castor & Moringa Softening Serum
Coconut Oil
Sweet Almond Oil
Castor Oil
Olive Butter
Rosemary EO

*Styling products/Miscellaneous*

Enso Naturals Sweet Honey & Olive Nourishing Pomade
Oyin Handmade Burnt Sugar Pomade
Miss Jessie's Curly Pudding x2
Eco Syler Gel (pink)
ORS Olive Oil Sheen Spray
Vigorol Olive Oil Mousse
Dove Heat Defense
Softee Indian Hemp Hair Grease


*3. Post a Pic of your "Stash". (Optional)*

see attached

*4. Which session(s) you are joining. (go slow ladies and be realistic)?*

I'm in for the remainder of session 1 and session 2 in its entirety.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 13, 2011)

Evallusion said:


> I was going to wait until session 2 to join you ladies but...I think I need an intervention now before things get out of hand. So if ya don't mind...
> 
> 
> *4. Which session(s) you are joining. (go slow ladies and be realistic)?*
> ...


 
Come on in Evallusion. There's no need to wait until the 2nd session. I will probably just start another thread the last week of June to get the 2nd session started.

You have some things in your stash I want to try. 

This challenge has definitely helped me get things under control. I still want to buy but now its more focused.


----------



## Evallusion (Jun 13, 2011)

Awesome!  Thanks for the welcome.  I'm trying to refrain from buy anything until at least black friday but if I can hold out longer--even better.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 13, 2011)

Evallusion said:


> Awesome! Thanks for the welcome. I'm trying to refrain from buy anything until at least black friday but if I can hold out longer--even better.


 
Black Friday after Thanksgiving? Wow -- I couldn't last that long without buying anything.  

I am planning on doing session 2 but ending it for Happily Natural Day in AUgust (local hair vendor event in VA). But its highly likely that I will end up buying more hair jewelry than hair products. I just want to be prepared though.


----------



## Evallusion (Jun 13, 2011)

Yup.  I like to buy twice a year--once during a summer sale and once during black friday.  I rarely buy anything, but when I do...I GO IN!  

Hair jewelry?  Now thats what I need to stock up on.  My fro needs some embellishments


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 13, 2011)

Another condish bites the dust today!

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## faithVA (Jun 15, 2011)

@Aireen, @alive, @A856, @nanCeBoTwin, @Beany, @leiah, @B_Phlyy, @NikkiQ, @che1219, @ThickRoot, @creolefox, @ms_b_haven06
1stladyv, @Amazhaan, @JJamiah, @Zaz, @coyacoy, @YoursTrulyRE
@ajargon02, @20Something, @13StepsAhead, Queen75, @Ravengirl
@winona

Ladies, there are 15 days left to the end of this challenge. I know there has been some great progress in here so keep using, using, using.

I will start a new thread for the 2nd leg of this challenge on June 26th. You can just copy your old post to the new thread to keep going with the 2nd leg.

I will be calling on you the last week of June to get your official progress report for the 1st leg.

See you at the end of June.


----------



## ThickRoot (Jun 15, 2011)

Hey girls, I used up a KBB hair milk which wasn't on the list cause I found it. My mom gave back a half used bottle of Darcy's daily leave-in and a jar of Sophia's hair grease. Then I found a 4oz jar of kiwi kiss hair butter and cocoa tree detangling ghee, ugh!! So I've been quiet cause I've been gaining products instead of losing them. 

AND I purchased Claudie's ends insurance, deep moisture conditioner and satin daily moisturizer because as I rationalized I'm looking for one product line and this might be it and I need to try the products and know if they work so where there is another big sale I can stock up, ugghh. Oh well, because I'm slow to use stuff, I won't be doing the other leg of the journey I hate that I can't check in and say I finished something. But I wish you ladies well, I'll be rooting for you from the sidelines as you take on the 2nd leg.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 15, 2011)

ThickRoot said:


> Hey girls, I used up a KBB hair milk which wasn't on the list cause I found it. My mom gave back a half used bottle of Darcy's daily leave-in and a jar of Sophia's hair grease. Then I found a 4oz jar of kiwi kiss hair butter and cocoa tree detangling ghee, ugh!! So I've been quiet cause I've been gaining products instead of losing them.
> 
> AND I purchased Claudie's ends insurance, deep moisture conditioner and satin daily moisturizer because as I rationalized I'm looking for one product line and this might be it and I need to try the products and know if they work so where there is another big sale I can stock up, ugghh. Oh well, because I'm slow to use stuff, I won't be doing the other leg of the journey I hate that I can't check in and say I finished something. But I wish you ladies well, I'll be rooting for you from the sidelines as you take on the 2nd leg.


 
Well I understand about having the stash grow instead of decrease. Keep plugging away. Doesn't matter if it takes a while. If you keep at it, it will get there.

And if you reconsider, you can join the 2nd leg or 3rd leg at any time.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 15, 2011)

I will be continuing onto the second session. This challenge has helped curb my PJism big time!


----------



## BreeNique (Jun 15, 2011)

slowly but surely using up my Organix Coconut Milk..


----------



## faithVA (Jun 15, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> I will be continuing onto the second session. This challenge has helped curb my PJism big time!


 
I'm glad it has helped. It has helped me as well. It has given me that guilt complex everytime I think of trying to sneak and buy 

See you in round 2 NikkiQ


----------



## Meritamen (Jun 15, 2011)

Only two more weeks left! I see I am going to have to be more heavy handed and will be joining the next session for sure.


----------



## Aireen (Jun 15, 2011)

*UPDATE*: I'll also be joining for round 2 as well. I don't really have any desire to buy any new products. I've been doing just mediocre in this challenge but things are looking up. Right now I still have partly used products but I've been swimming with friends and sharing products, so it's going to be easy using things up.  I'm also going to try to use up my AO WC today.

EDIT: Actually my friends and I might be getting together soon so it'll be the perfect time to pawn stuff off on them.  I almost feel like I'm cheating though.


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 16, 2011)

faithVA



faithVA said:


> @Aireen, @alive, @A856, @nanCeBoTwin, @Beany, @leiah, @B_Phlyy, @NikkiQ, @che1219, @ThickRoot, @creolefox, @ms_b_haven06
> @1stladyv, @Amazhaan, @JJamiah, @Zaz, @coyacoy, @YoursTrulyRE
> @ajargon02, @20Something, @13StepsAhead, @Queen75, @Ravengirl
> @winona
> ...


 
I will definitely join Leg 2 of this challenge. I don't think I did great, but I don't think I did horrible either. 

I have used things up. I have narrowed my staples down better. My hair moisture level is back in balance. I think a second round of this would do me good. Thanks for having me back again.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 16, 2011)

I am feeling a little down today and feeling tempted to go look at hair products. I'm going to have to snap out of it. If I could wash my hair tonight that would make me feel so much better. But until its longer I need to leave it to the weekend.

I will have to settle for moisturizing my hair and giving myself a scalp massage.


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 16, 2011)

faithVA said:


> I am feeling a little down today and feeling tempted to go look at hair products. I'm going to have to snap out of it. If I could wash my hair tonight that would make me feel so much better. But until its longer I need to leave it to the weekend.
> 
> I will have to settle for moisturizing my hair and giving myself a scalp massage.


 
I am down myself faithVA, I don't really thing products would help (so that tells you, I have it bad) 

Life is tossing me vinegar and lemons. I know I should make a salad dressing but, Just feel like I am under the rock and rock bottom is up!

Cheer up  I hope things look up for you spiritually and that your feeling better soon


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 16, 2011)

I think before the next session begins, I'm going to purchase a jar of my staple DC, SE Mega Moisture Treatment. I know staples are okay to repurchase, but I just wanted to stay strong lol.


----------



## BreeNique (Jun 17, 2011)

He're a pic of my stash..
my ultimate goal is to be done with AT LEAST all Organix products by August (can you say co-washing??) I am not trying to just get rid of it,  but use it up without overloading my hair. 

(ignore the bath and body works products....i just got those!)


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 17, 2011)

^^^ Not Bad 

NikkiQ, I know you want to wait for the SE DC but it is onsale this month  

I will be picking up some. Found I didn't need to swap DC's either, my hair loved it more when I used the conditioner like a relaxer, then I mix a bit of Wen Fig Oil with it and my hair is beyond moisturized. So it wasn't the product it was the amount my hair is requiring compared to usual. I was trying to use the same amount as I have int he past. I knew I needed to use more just didn't think it would have such and impact. 

I also have been using my Hair One Olive Oil which is very moisturizing for my hair instead of Wen Sweet Almond Mint which is great but not as moisturizing hense I bought the Fig but want to use up the Hair One OO I have open.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 17, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> I am down myself @faithVA, I don't really thing products would help (so that tells you, I have it bad)
> 
> Life is tossing me vinegar and lemons. I know I should make a salad dressing but, Just feel like I am under the rock and rock bottom is up!
> 
> Cheer up  I hope things look up for you spiritually and that your feeling better soon


 
Thanks JJamiah, that was so sweet, especially since you said you were a little down yourself. I definitely hope you are feeling better soon and things start to look up. Sending a double hug back atcha. 

Ok. How bout three, to get you through the weekend.

Got pass the feeling to buy anything yesterday. Sat on the couch to read a book and passed out and got up and went to bed at 10.  Feeling a little better today. Looking forward to doing the last of my detox tonight and henna in the morning. I'm excited.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 17, 2011)

BreeNique said:


> He're a pic of my stash..
> my ultimate goal is to be done with AT LEAST all Organix products by August (can you say co-washing??) I am not trying to just get rid of it, but use it up without overloading my hair.
> 
> (ignore the bath and body works products....i just got those!)


 
That's a good goal. I think I will add a similar goal setting option for the 2nd session.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Jun 18, 2011)

I just used up a bottle of Dove Weightless Frizz Cream this morning. It was a really good product and had the potential for staple status, but it's kinda expensive for the amount you get. And I need lots of moisturizer (that's what I was using it as).

I think I did pretty good this session and will definitely sign up for the next one. I hope to have a DC finished by the end of the month because I know I will have a slow start on the next session. I plan on putting in braid extension and I only shampoo and DC every 2 weeks when I do that.

I will put a list of my to be used products at the end of this session (for session 2) because I never got around to doing it the first time.


----------



## Meritamen (Jun 18, 2011)

Used up my Organix Coconut Milk shampoo and Suave Almond and Shea conditioner.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 18, 2011)

Ok I am here confessing. I has been 5 weeks since my last confession. 

I purchased 2 products yesterday without a pass. I just went to look to see if my bss had the Elasta QP Mango Butter. They did. I read the ingredients and it had dimethicone in it so left that on the shelf. But I looked over and saw the eco styler gel and wanted to try it. I bought a small thing of the Olive Oil Ecostyler gel because I wanted to mix it with this Shea Moisture. 

Then I went to the grocery store looking for the large good Updo barrettes. And they had Murray loc and twist on close out. 

So I was bad, and bought two products. But together they were less than $4.00. I was doing so well. I will have to buckle down.


----------



## Golden75 (Jun 19, 2011)

Finished a bottle of HV 24/7 & Aveda DRT.  It's strange because in trying to use up the products, I am slathering it on, and my hair has felt good! I did not think I wanted to repurchase some products, but using more of the product made it work.  Will be joining session 2, because this is stopping me from buying.


----------



## alive (Jun 19, 2011)

i'm definitely in for round 2! i honestly think i have my stash to as bare bones as it could possibly get. here's what i have:

1. bio infusion shampoo for deep cleansing (don't like it that much so wont repurchase)
2. organixx shampoo for regular washes

3. HE conditioner for DCing
4. organixx coconut conditioner (it was BOGO free...)
5. Vo5 berries conditioner for pre-washing/detangling

6. beyond the zone heat protectant
7. fantasia frizz ease serum

8. giovanni direct leave in
9. shea moisture curl enhancing pudding
10. aussie spray leave in

11. curl activator gel
12. eco styler gel

ok, that looks like a lot


----------



## faithVA (Jun 19, 2011)

Golden75 said:


> I did not think I wanted to repurchase some products, but using more of the product made it work.


 
Interesting


----------



## faithVA (Jun 19, 2011)

alive said:


> i'm definitely in for round 2! i honestly think i have my stash to as bare bones as it could possibly get. here's what i have:
> 
> 1. bio infusion shampoo for deep cleansing (don't like it that much so wont repurchase)
> 2. organixx shampoo for regular washes
> ...


 
I won't keep you out of round 2 but girl you don't have anything to use up. But keep doing your thing.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 19, 2011)

Used up my Khemistry gel tonight. Gave my mom the TW lock it up since I bought the Murrays and Ecostyler. I had planned on having used up at least 3 more things this month but putting my hair in updos really cuts down the maintenance and product usage. 

I'm getting tired of doing my hair so I guess less product usage is a reasonable trade off for more less hair maintenance ...


----------



## Beany (Jun 20, 2011)

Lawd I haven't been checking in like I should have. So I had my braids out for about a month and now I have a sew-in, however I managed to go through two more small bottles of skala and I'm almost finished that tousle me softly cream. Slowly, but surely.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 22, 2011)

Haven't murdered any products lately, but I'm putting major dents in a few things. my EQP Anti-Breakage Oil Moisturizer is VERY nice! I use it daily.


----------



## BreeNique (Jun 22, 2011)

it's a wrap for Organix Passionfruit Guava!!!


----------



## faithVA (Jun 22, 2011)

BreeNique said:


> it's a wrap for Organix Passionfruit Guava!!!


 
Wow you were serious about that.


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 22, 2011)

I am putting a dent in things also. Half way through some things. I am half way finished my barely opened Silk Elements, Hair One Olive oil.

I am almost done with Aphogee 2 minute. 
Neutralizing shampoo is almost gone 
Have to reup on my relaxer as the last stylist used up a lot on my almost 10 month new growth. Next weekend is touch up time.
I need to do a Heavy protein next wash and no exercise after Thursday next week 
My finishes are coming along though   Happy Happy Joy Joy


----------



## Keishadt (Jun 23, 2011)

Count me in. I know it's early, but it will help me get myself together for July

1. What are your motivations for joining this challenge?

I've been a PJ since 2007. I've gotten a pretty good handle on my splurges and binges, but I could still do better than I have been. While I do tend to keep products low, I alwasy manage to pick up a product or two that makes no sense. I think, "Why did I buy that?" I just need to be more disciplined.

2. A list of the products you hope to be using up in your stash? Include the ones you buy in your 5 day grace period. Use your own categories.

*- Shampoos *


Shikakai shampoo bars (2)- Staple
Olive Oil Creamy Aloe shampoo (Sample pack)
Dove Damage Therapy Intensive Repair Shampoo (Travel Size)
Mizani True Textures Curl Balance Shampoo (Sample)
Mizani True Textures Cleansing Cream

*- Conditioners *
Roux PC Condi
Home Health Chamovera Cream Rinse Condi 
Bumble and Bumble creme de coco (travel size)
AO HSR - Staple
Aquelle Healing Conditioner

* - Deep Conditioners *

Vitale Super Reconstructor Conditioner - Staple
Mizani True Textures Curl Replenish (Sample)


*- Leave Ins/Mosturizers *

Mizani True Textures Moisture Stretch Leave in (Sample)
Home made moisturizing spray
Africa's Best Braid sheen spray
Wave Nouveau Moisturizing Finishing Lotion
Ion Deep Repair Leave in Treatment
Mizani coconut souffle

*- Oils & Essential Oils & Butters *

Argan Oil
Jojoba Oil
Coconut Oil
Bhrami Oil
Amla Oil 
Sweet Almond oil
Orange Oil
Seyani Hair Butter x 2

*- Herbal & Ayurvedic Products *- (I consider all of these staples because I mix them with my diluted shampoo bars to make my own shampoo. My scalp is very picky with shampoos and I’ve achieved the best results using this method.)
Hennara Powder 
Maka Powder
Brahmi Powder
Amla Powder
Styling products
JCS Wrap & Roll
Sallys GVP Smoothing Balm (Paul Mitchell)
Kenra Platinum Silkening Gloss
One N Only Argan Oil Oil Treatment
*– Other *
Liquid Keratin BKT Treatment kit- (I don’t know why I bought it, but I did…)
I plan on picking up a thick moisturizing DC before the challenge takes off. I’ve been looking for my beloved NTM recovery mask, but I can’t seem to find it as of late. Now I have to hunt up a new staple DC. 

3. Post a Pic of your "Stash". (Optional)



4. Which session(s) you are joining. (go slow ladies and be realistic)?

I’m for Session 2. I think I’ll be able to weed out/up most of my nonsense products. Here’s hoping…


----------



## faithVA (Jun 23, 2011)

Keishadt said:


> Count me in. I know it's early, but it will help me get myself together for July
> 
> 1. What are your motivations for joining this challenge?
> 
> ...


 
Welcome Keishadt,

I will be posting a new thread for session II next week but go ahead and get started. There's still a week left to use up some stuff before round II starts.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 23, 2011)

Ok I need an intervention. I need y'all to talk me down. 

I'm headed to ATL next month and want to buy the 32 oz size of TWs conditioner. And I am having this urge to buy the Jane Carter Nourish and Shine and the Jane Carter revitalizing leave-in. And I am having the urge to buy the Alaffia creme and gel. And I want to buy the Queen Helene Curling Creme. And I want to buy some Aubrey Organics conditioner.

And I only have 1 pass for July


----------



## faithVA (Jun 23, 2011)

If no one responds to me by 10:59 AM Friday, it means that everyone in this thread has agreed that I should be able to buy everything on my wish list with 1 pass.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 23, 2011)

I did a midweek shampoo which I rarely do and used up my Kenra MC. I have 1 more us of my  
1. Taliah Waajid conditioner
2. Carol's Daughter Lisa's Hair Elixir (thank goodness, that stuff is crazy strong)
3. EO Hydrating Conditioner

And I think I will probably be able to use up the HydraThermal gloss protector and my Taliah Waajid Mist Bodifier by June 30th.

I am going to give away the Cantu Strength treatment. It has dimethicones and I really think its for relaxed heads. I have no idea why I purchased that. I'm going to see if I can get rid of it on the exchange board.

I am going to condition and shampoo again tomorrow to get ready for my henna on Saturday. That should knock out the TW conditioner.

My mom used up the rest of the TW lock it up.

Knocking out 6 or 7 products in 9 days would be really good.


----------



## Golden75 (Jun 24, 2011)

faithVA said:


> If no one responds to me by 10:59 AM Friday, it means that everyone in this thread has agreed that I should be able to buy everything on my wish list with 1 pass.


 
faithVA -   Hey do you - especially if these are items you can't get close to home.  And try to pledge maybe nothing for the next month or two. That was my logic with the qhemet sale - I can't get it on land, so I could not justify buying just 1 product so I bought 3, and vowed to buy nothing for the next few months.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 24, 2011)

Golden75 said:


> @faithVA -  Hey do you - especially if these are items you can't get close to home. And try to pledge maybe nothing for the next month or two. That was my logic with the qhemet sale - I can't get it on land, so I could not justify buying just 1 product so I bought 3, and vowed to buy nothing for the next few months.


 
Awww, your so sweet. I am going to recommit and try to behave. For the 2nd part of the challenge I want to be done with my products by the 2nd 3rd week of August so I can go to Happily Natural Day. 

I think for July I will just concentrate on figuring out a leave-in and getting that.

I was expecting NikkiQ to come in here and blast me. She must be busy.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 24, 2011)

^^^^ am I the product police or something? I won't bust you lol. That's just more products to go through,but if you want it...I say go for it. My mind is totally wrapped up with my wedding right now so I may be spacey until it's over.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 24, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^^ am I the product police or something?


 
No, I was just expecting you to keep me in check. 



> My mind is totally wrapped up with my wedding right now so I may be spacey until it's over.


 
Completely understood.


----------



## Meritamen (Jun 24, 2011)

Used some of the Aphogee 2 Minute and I hate it! Ugh, I forgot how awful this stuff makes my hair feel. It works but my hair feels a bit brittle even though it is moisturized. It's going in the trash and I will be trying out other protein treatments after I use up other conditioners.


----------



## Golden75 (Jun 24, 2011)

Think I am going to look into selling stuff.  That would really get the stash down.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 24, 2011)

Golden75 said:


> Think I am going to look into selling stuff. That would really get the stash down.


 
I was thinking the same thing, but I don't think I have anything anyone would want


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 24, 2011)

Ravengirl said:


> Used some of the Aphogee 2 Minute and I hate it! Ugh, I forgot how awful this stuff makes my hair feel. It works but my hair feels a bit brittle even though it is moisturized. It's going in the trash and I will be trying out other protein treatments after I use up other conditioners.


 
Ravengirl, I love that stuff don't through it in the trash hand it over woman LOL


----------



## Evallusion (Jun 24, 2011)

Finished:  Oyin's Juices & Berries and Hairdew


----------



## faithVA (Jun 24, 2011)

Ravengirl said:


> Used some of the Aphogee 2 Minute and I hate it! Ugh, I forgot how awful this stuff makes my hair feel. It works but my hair feels a bit brittle even though it is moisturized. It's going in the trash and I will be trying out other protein treatments after I use up other conditioners.


 
I bought this too. My hair felt fine afterwards but it started to shed even more than it did before. I am a heavy shedder I really don't need it to increase. So now I have relegated it to the back of my closet because I'm afraid of it but not sure if I want to get rid of it. erplexed

I'm going to keep it for a few months and see if I need it after my braids.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 24, 2011)

Ok I'm on a mission.

I applied the rest of the EO conditioner + avocado oil to my hair tonight and conditioned while at a company function. This was my first time applying conditioner and leaving the house. I think this is going to be a regular practice. 

Came home and shampooed with the remainder of the Moisturaz shampoo. I'm glad that is gone.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 25, 2011)

Another wash day ahead of me so I'll be sure to put a dent in a few more products


----------



## B_Phlyy (Jun 27, 2011)

Finished up some Lustrasilk Olive Oil Cholesterol last night. Good product, but not as good as another olive oil cholesterol I like.

I made my list of products I still have for the second session. Will there be a new thread or an update of this one? I'll post then.


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 27, 2011)

Gonna Cheat, I am going to box up some of this stuff and give it away to my sisters LOL. I have a sister who can use it on her clients, and another who can use it on her self. They are the closest ones the others are far away so OH well the winners are....... LOL

I also Took back to the store 3 Silk Elements  I know shame on me.

Boxed up 4 hair colors to give away to a friend of mine


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 27, 2011)

You are on a roll! JJamiah

I'm almost done with my Aussie Moist condish.


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 27, 2011)

NikkiQ LOL 

I feel better giving it to people who can use it or need it. It also gives me time to just focus on my regimen now. 

I still use a bit of products but only really need to purchase once a year


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 29, 2011)

Holy crap! First session is almost over! I don't think I'm going to use up anymore products in the next 2 days lol.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 29, 2011)

@Aireen, @alive, @A856, @nanCeBoTwin, @Beany, @leiah, @B_Phlyy
@NikkiQ, @che1219, @ThickRoot, @creolefox, @ms_b_haven06, @1stladyv
@Amazhaan, @JJamiah, @Zaz, @coyacoy, @YoursTrulyRE, @ajargon02, @20Something
@13StepsAhead, @Queen75, @Ravengirl, @winona, @BreeNique, @Keishadt

Ok ladies. The last day of the challenge is tomorrow Thursday, June 30th. *Please post your results between today and Saturday, July 2nd.* 

No matter how much you have used up if you have less than you started with you have succeeded. If you curbed your PJism you have succeeded. If you have firmed up your regimen you have succeeded. So tell us about your successes.

If you know the count you can tell us how many products you used up (i.e. used up 10) 
Or
Give us a percentage (i.e. Reduced my stash by 10%)
Or 
Use any other measure that makes sense to you.

If you have before and after pictures of your stash that would be great. Would love to see that.

The new thread for the next session is also up. Have made some slight rule changes. Come on over if you are joining us for session II. 
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=554217


----------



## faithVA (Jun 29, 2011)

Keishadt said:


> Count me in.
> 
> 
> I’m for Session 2. I think I’ll be able to weed out/up most of my nonsense products. Here’s hoping…


 
Welcome Keishadt,

I have started the thread for session II
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=554217

So you can cut and past your post here in the new thread and get started using up your stash.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 29, 2011)

B_Phlyy said:


> Finished up some Lustrasilk Olive Oil Cholesterol last night. Good product, but not as good as another olive oil cholesterol I like.
> 
> I made my list of products I still have for the second session. Will there be a new thread or an update of this one? I'll post then.


 
I have started the new thread.
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=554217


----------



## faithVA (Jun 29, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> Gonna Cheat, I am going to box up some of this stuff and give it away to my sisters LOL. I have a sister who can use it on her clients, and another who can use it on her self. They are the closest ones the others are far away so OH well the winners are....... LOL
> 
> I also Took back to the store 3 Silk Elements  I know shame on me.
> 
> Boxed up 4 hair colors to give away to a friend of mine


 
That's not cheating. It's called strategy. If I knew anyone who was into their hair I would be giving stuff away too.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 29, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> Holy crap! First session is almost over! I don't think I'm going to use up anymore products in the next 2 days lol.


 
I don't think I will be using up any more stuff either. I thought I could knock 2 or 3 thinks out but eh, its not that serious. It will just make the beginning of session II look better.


----------



## winona (Jun 29, 2011)

Here is my list

Butters

Shea (nilotica) ( have 7lbs left so it is going to be awhile)
Kokum 
Illippe 
Cupuacu
Tucuma
Coco

Oils

Ghee
Jojoba
Castor (Staple)
JBCO
Palm 
Brazil Nut (about 3 more oil rinses)
Macademia 
Grapeseed
Sweet Almond
Apricot Kernal
Avocado
Karanja
Neem
Olive Squalene
Safflower
Monoi De Tahiti (Staple)
Babassu 
Coconut EV
Coconut Fractionated
Argan (Staple)
Rice Bran (Staple)
Herbs

Henna
Cassia
Fenugreek’
Lemongrass
Thyme
Peppermint
Kalpi Tone
Kapoor Kachli
Amla (Gone)
Tulsi (Gone)
Neem
Brahmi
SkinTone Up
Hibiscus Flowers
Rose Flowers
Slippery Elm
Catnip
Marshmellow Root

Essential Oils

Peppermint
Lavender
Patchouli
Tea Tree
Cedarwood
Sage
Lemongrass

Fragrance Oils

Birthday Cake
Frank N Myrrh
Easter Cookie
Cotton Candy
Cinna Bon
Madagascar Vanilla
Sweet Orange
Egyptian Musk
Passion Fruit
Bay Rum
Strawberry
Mango
Papaya Milk
VS Very Sexy

Misc

LAsorbic Acid
Lactic Acid
Urea
Lecithin
Lanolin 
Glycolic Acid
Mica various colors
Silk Peptide
Coconut Cream (About 2 more conditioners and this should be done)
Panthenol
BTMS
Vegetable Emulsifier
Cetyl Alcohol
Cetyl-Steryl Alcohol 
Jojoba Esters (30/70/90)
Dry Flo
Palm Steric Acid
Bentonite Clay
Green Clay
Rhassoul Clay
Sublimed Sulfur
Beeswax
Willow Bark
Walnut Shells
Bora Bora Sand
Goat Milk
Aloe Vera Gel 
Aloe Vera Juice

Commercial Items

Aussie Moist (Staple)
Aussie 3 minute (Staple)
Elucence Moisture Benefits Conditioner
Elucence Moisture Balancing Poo (Staple)
Elucence Clarifying Poo
Kenra Clarifying Poo (Staple)
Giovanni 50/50 Conditioner (bought while away for work) DONE

I dont use alot of poo when I wash so I think it is going to take me a long while to finish those up.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 29, 2011)

winona said:


> Here is my list


 
winona; are these your ending results?

Are you down in products? How much did you use up?

I know you came to the challenge later.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm not going to use up any more products between now and Friday so here are my results. I kept track of my count along the way because if I didn't it wouldn't be able to figure it out later.

I started with 51 items and I am now down to 24. Which is pretty good concering that I purchased some product. So I decreased my stash by 50%.

My stash is no down to

2 Shampoos
1 Conditioner
1 Deep Conditioner
2 Leave-ins
8 Oils
7 Styling Products
3 Other type products

I have reduced my buying tendency. Not eliminated but greatly reduced it.
I have improved my regimen and it is about 80% complete.
I have determined ingredients to exclude from my purchases.

I am ready for Session II


----------



## Meritamen (Jun 29, 2011)

I flunked this session, I think, because I added some products after joining. But I did find some staples and am using up the other stuff to get rid of the clutter.  I should do much better during session two.

*Staples / Gave away/Threw out / Gone / Added
**- Shampoos 1/5* 

Herbal Essence Totally Twisted Shampoo (GONE 10 May)

Hair Rules Aloe Grapefruit Clarifying Shampoo
Organix Coconut Milk Shampoo (sulfate-free/GONE 18 Jun)

Isoplus Neutralizing Shampoo
Nature's Gate Tea Tree Shampoo (ADDED 7 Jun)
*- Conditioners 8/9
*

Suave Naturals Tropical Coconut Conditioner (cowash)

Suave Professionals Almond & Shea Butter Conditioner (GONE 18 Jun)

Organix Coconut Milk Conditioner
ApHogee Keratin 2 Minute Reconstructor (protein)

Herbal Essence Totally Twisted Conditioner
Wen Sweet Almond & Mint Cleansing Conditioner (cowash)

Mizani Moisturefuse
Roux Porosity Control Conditioner (ADDED 24 May)
Nature's Gate Tea Tree Conditioner (ADDED 7 Jun)
*- Deep Conditioners 4/6
*

Lustrasik Shea Butter Cholesterol (GONE 16 May)

Lustrasilk Olive Oil Cholesterol

ORS Hair Mayonnaise
Mizani Hydrafuse (moisture)

Mizani Kerafuse x2 (protein)

*- Leave Ins/Moisturizers 9/11
*

Neutrogena Tripe Moisture Silk Touch Leave-In
Aveeno Nourish & Condition Leave-In Treatment (protein)

Herbal Essence Long-Term Relationship Leave-In Conditioner
Qhemet Biologics Amla & Olive Heavy Cream
Qhemet Biologics Olive & Honey Hydrating Balm sample (GONE 18 Jun)

Qhemet Biologics Moringa Tree Conditioning Ghee sample
Qhemet Biologics Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee sample (GONE 27 Apr)

Profectiv MegaGrowth Daily Anti-Breakage Strengthener x2 (protein)
Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie (ADDED 14 Jun)

Shea Moisture Curl & Style Milk (ADDED 14 Jun)

*- Oils & Butters 8/14
*

Sesame oil
Coconut oil x3 (2 GONE/ 1 ADDED 20 Jun)

Apricot kernel oil
Palmer's Olive Oil Formula Conditioning oil spray

ORS Nature Shine oil spray

Qhemet Biologics Amla Nourishing Pomade
Homemade shea butter mix 

Rice bran oil (ADDED 20 Jun)
Olive oil (ADDED 20 Jun)
Hemp seed oil x2 (ADDED 24 Jun)

*- Herbal & Ayurvedic Products 5*


Brown Butter Beauty Herbal Hair Oil
Brown Butter Beauty Herbal Hair Butter
Brown Butter Beauty Hibiscus Shampoo
Brown Butter Beauty Babassu Conditioner
Brown Butter Beauty Sweet Milk Conditioner

 *- Styling Products 3/5
*

KeraCare Conditioning Creme Hairdress
KeraCare Foam Wrap-Set Lotion x2
ORS Lock & Twist Gel
Carol's Daughter Loc Butter
*Products left/Starting amount: 39/56*


----------



## winona (Jun 29, 2011)

faithVA said:


> winona; are these your ending results?
> 
> Are you down in products? How much did you use up?
> 
> I know you came to the challenge later.



Yes I completed the Giovanni 50/50, Amla, Tulsi.

Almost done with Coconut Cream and Brazil Nut Oil


----------



## Amazhaan (Jun 29, 2011)

Here's my update - 6/29/2011...
The red,italicized are the ones that are gone now... 

*- Shampoos*
HE Degunkify
Nairobi Exquisite Hydrating Detangling Shampoo
_T/Gel Shampoo - will probably toss...no more psoriasis since going natural _
L'OREAL Vive Pro Hydra Gloss Shampoo
Alterna Caviar Moisture Shampoo
Kenra Clarifying Shampoo
DermOrganics Argan Oil Conditioning Shampoo
Aphoghee Shampoo for Damaged Hair                                                Mizani Thermasmooth Shampoo
Shea Moisture Coconut and Hibiscus Shampoo 

_(It will be quite a task to go through the shampoos as I use them 1x/week)_

*- Conditioners*
DermOrganics Argan Oil Masque 
_Suave Humecto_
_Suave Almond and Honey_
Kenra Moisturizing Conditioner
_Porosity Control Conditioner_
Mane and Tail Original Conditioner 
GVP Joico K-Pak 
Alterna Caviar Moisture Conditioner
_One 'N Only Moisture Repair Conditioner_
Oyin HoneyHemp Conditioner
Aussie Moist
Inecto Pure Coconut Oil Conditioner
Mizani Thermasmooth Conditioner
Nourish Spa Conditioner (2)
Tresemme' Naturals Nourishing Moisture Conditioner
L'OREAL Vive Pro Hydra Gloss Moisturizing Conditioner (4) 
Organix Shea Butter Conditioner (2)
Organix Vanilla Silk Conditioner
Shea Moisture Coconut and Hibiscus Conditioner 

*-Deep Conditioners*
One 'N Only Restorative Mask
Olive Oil Replenishing Conditioner
Alterna Caviar Hair Masque
Aubrey Organics HSR 
_Aubrey Organics Island Natural_ 
_Miss Jessie's Rapid Recovery Treatment_
_Lustrasilk Shea Butter and Mango_
Lustrasilk Olive Oil 
Silicon Mix
Alter Ego Garlic Treatment 

*- Leave Ins/Moisturizers*
_Miss Jessie's Curly Pudding_
Shea Moisture Coconut and Hibiscus Mist (2)
_Biolage leave in
Design Essentials Therapeutics Leave- In_
Mixed Silk Leave- In
_Giovanni Direct leave- in_
_Qhemet Amla and Olive Heavy Cream
Qhemet Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee
_Scurl (*2*)
DermOrganic Argan Oil Leave-In Treatment
Aphoghee Balancing Moisturizer

*- Oils & Essential Oils & Butters*
Wheat Germ Oil
Shea Moisture Reconstructive Elixir
JBCO
One 'N Only Argan Oil
Sweet Almond Oil
Peppermint Oil
Grape Seed Oil
Apricot Kernal Oil
Castor Oil
Jojoba Oil
Vegetable Glycerin
Pressing Oil (2)
EVOO
_Claudie's Hair Elixir
_
*- Styling products*
_Bumble and bumble Styling Creme_
_Kimble Hair Butter_
Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie (*4*) 
One 'N Only Styling Cream
Aveda Anti-Humectant Pomade
_Curls Curl Creme brule_
Lock and Twist Gel
Olive Oil Smooth n hold pudding
Kinky Kurly Knot Today
Curl Gel-les'c
Eco Style olive oil Gel 
_Eco style Argan Oil Gel_

*- Other*
_KeraCare Styling Foam_
Curls Passion Fruit Paste
Design Essentials Spritz
Mizani Spritz
_Aphoghee Keratin and Green Tea Restructurizer
_Joico K-Pak Reconstructor
Aphoghee 2 minute Reconstructor
_Aphoghee 2-Step Protein Treatment_
Nioxin Bliss Thermal Protector (2)
Mizani Thermasmooth Smoothing Serum
Mizani Thermasmooth Spritz
FHI Hotsauce (2)
Chi Iron Guard
Silk Elements Heat Protectant Spray
Nioxin Multi Vitamins
_Simply One Pre-Natal Pills_

*Session 1 Starting Count: 114*
*Session 1 Ending Count : 81*
*Down by about 29%  (total of 33 products - GONE)*


----------



## faithVA (Jun 29, 2011)

Amazhaan said:


> Here's my update - 6/29/2011...
> 
> *Session 1 Starting Count: 114*
> *Session 1 Ending Count : 81*
> *Down by about 29% (total of 33 products - GONE)*


 
Amazhaan
 thats a good reduction. Way to go.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 29, 2011)

Okay I lied...I did use up something today. The last of my Aussie Moist condish. Woot woot!


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 29, 2011)

The the list at the end of this session


*Shampoos*
Tresemme Anti Breakage
Mixed Silk
Silk Elements Luxurious Shampoo
V05 Clarifying Shampoo- 1/4 left
V05 Tea Therapy- 3/4 left (trashed 4/16/11)
Aussie Mending Shampoo (June pass- purchased on 6/3/11)

*Conditioners*
AOHSR x2
AOWC
AOGPB (gone 4/24/11)
Tresemme Anti Breakage
Suave Humectant
Skala Aloe Vera- 1/3 left (gone 4/16/11)
Skala Ceramides (gone 4/5/11)
Aussie Moist (gone 6/29/11)
Suave Almond and Shea Butter (gone 4/22/11)
Suave Tropical Coconut (gone 5/26/11)
GVP Nexxus Humectress (gone 5/16/11)
Activate Hydrating Conditioner (gone 4/12/11)
V05 Clarifying Conditioner x2 (1st bottle gone 6/13/11)
Silk Elements Luxurious Conditioner- 1/3 left (gone 6/2/11)

*Deep Conditioners*
Miss Jessie's Rapid Recovery Treatment
Roots of Nature Shea Butter and Green Tea Deep Treatment- 1/4 left (gone 4/2/11)
Mixed Silk Nourishing Deep Con.
Silk Elements MegaSilk Moisturizing Treatment -1/3 left (gone 4/16/11)
GVP Tea Tree Oil Treatment
Silk Elements Cholesterol- 1/4 left (gone 4/2/11)
Aussie Deeeeeeep Conditioner (purchased 6/3/11)

*Leave Ins/Mosturizers*
Elasta QP Anti Breakage Oil Moisturizer
Cantu Shea Butter Leave In Conditioner Repair Cream
KCKT- 2/3 left
Mixed Silk Leave In
Silk Elements Leave In (gone 5/10/11)
Infusium 23
NTM Sheer Hydration Leave In Foam
CFCG (gone 5/20/11 I think)
BRX Spray (gone 6/8/11)
Motions CPR Anti Breakage Hair Lotion

*Oils & Essential Oils & Butters*
African Royale Hot 6 Oil
Amla Oil x2 (first bottle gone 4/16/11)

*Styling products*
Bee Mine Curly Butter (gone 6/9/11)
Carol's Daughter Hair Milk
Eco Styler Gel w/Argan Oil
Fantasia IC Gel (pink)
Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie
Shea Moisture Curl & STyle Milke
Urban Therapy Twisted Sista Curl Activator
KCCC- 2/3 left
Elasta QP Glaze

*Other*
Aphogee 2-min Reconstructor
SE Glossing Polish (gave away to coworker 5/24/11)
Smooth and Shine Polishing Serum (trashed 5/16/11)
Tresemme Heat Tamer Spray (gave away)
Chi Iron Guard


Stash Size Starting: 53
Current Stash Size: 33!!!!

20 products isn't bad!!! Very proud of myself


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Jun 29, 2011)

Here is what I have left. I don't think I did horrible but on to round 2!!

Start: 57 products
End:41

Red = Gone
Blue = Added

Shampoos
Giovanni 50:50 shampoo
Keracare hydrating detangling shampoo
Phyto Organics shampoo
Aveda Dry Remedy

Conditioners
VO5 Moisture Milks Strawberry (2.5 bottles out of 4 bottles)
Phyto Organics Therappe 
Giovanni Smooth as Silk 
Giovanni Tea Tree 
Roux Porosity Control (2 bottles)
Joico Moisture Recovery 
Wen Fig
Aveda Dry Remedy
Aussie Moist

Deep Conditioners
Silk Elements MegaSilk Treatment
Aubrey Organics Honey Suckle Rose
Jessiecurl Weekly Deep Treatment
Joico K-pak Intense Hydrator (7 bottlesof 10 tubes) 
Lutrasilk Shea Mango
Aveda Dry Remedy
Joico Moisture Balm
Alter Ego Garlic

Leave Ins/Moisturizers
Cantu Shea Butter Leave In
Taliah Waajid Mist Bodifier
Herbal Essence Long Term Relationship Leave-In (3 bottles)
Roux 619 leave-in (2 packs)
Kinky Curly
S-Curl
Jane Carter revitalizing leave-in
Infusium 23 moistuologie


Oils & Essential Oils 
Plain Castor Oil (less than 1/4 bottle)
EVOO
Coconut Oil
Jojoba Oil
Rosemary Oil
Peppermint Oil
Tea Tree Oil
JBCO 4 bottles
Oyin Burnt Sugar Pomade
Claudie Elixir
Claudie Temple Balm

Styling products
EcoStyler gel
Aloe Vera Gel
Qhemet Biologic Amla & Olive Heavy Cream
ORS Edge Control
Garnier Curl Sculpting Gel

Misc.
GVP Chi Silk Infusion
Joico K-pak reconstructor (7 out of 10 tubes)
Aphogee 2 min 
Aloe Vera Juice
Silk Amino Acids


----------



## faithVA (Jun 29, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> The the list at the end of this session
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
:woohoo: I think 20 is good. My philosophy is down is down. So you did fabulous. Let's do it up in Session 2


----------



## faithVA (Jun 29, 2011)

YoursTrulyRE said:


> Here is what I have left. I don't think I did horrible but on to round 2!!
> 
> Start: 57 products
> End:41
> ...



I think 16 is good work. Will we see you in Session II to continue on this mission?


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 29, 2011)

faithVA said:


> :woohoo: I think 20 is good. My philosophy is down is down. So you did fabulous. Let's do it up in Session 2


 
I already added my info to session 2. Now do we get that window to purchase things like the first session?lol


----------



## faithVA (Jun 29, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> I already added my info to session 2. Now do we get that window to purchase things like the first session?lol


 
hmm you noticed how that conveniently went away. 

We are so disciplined now we don't need that extra right?


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 29, 2011)

faithVA said:


> hmm you noticed how that conveniently went away.
> 
> We are so disciplined now we don't need that extra right?


 
Well.....


----------



## Golden75 (Jun 30, 2011)

Didn't do so great. DANG!!! Just realized I never added my essential oils & AVJ. Will add now. So sad. But I vow to do better session 2!!!

Start - 119
End - 108 

- Shampoos - 
Kenra Moisturizing 
Kenra Clarifying
Elucence Acidifying/Neutralizing
Elucence Moisturizing
TJ Nourish Spa
Aveda Damage Remedy
Roux PC poo
KBB Juicy Bar
Nairobi poo
HV Amala Deep Cleanse
Phyto Specific Intensive Nutrition Poo
- Conditioners/DC - Combining category/some are double duty 
AO White Camellia
X_Kenra MC - 5/29
Elucence Moisture Balancing
TJ Nourish Spa
Rusk Keratin Smooth
Aphogee 2-Min
Joico MB
Aveda Damage Remedy
_Aveda DRT -done 6/19 (need to use a lot to really get results)
HV Stinillah
HV 24/7 x2 -1 done 6/18 (staple)
HV Acai Berry Phyto
Nairobi Humcto Sil
BF Pistachio Cream
KBB Mask (8oz & 4oz)
Elucence Moisture Retention
Lanza Healing Moisture
Lanza Healing Strength
Silk Elements MegaSilk
DB Pumpkin Deep Conditioner 
BF Yarrow Hibiscus Cleansing Condish
Mizani Cleansing Condish
Phyto Specific Intensive Nutrition Mask
Oyin Honey Hemp Condish
Millcreak Biotin 
Vitaminshoppe Jojoba Condish
CHI Nourish Intensive Silk Hair Mask
X_HE Hello Hydration - 6/5 (great for washing out henna - use alot)
X_TJ Tea Tree---5/24 (will repurchase)
X_Yes To Carrots Pampering Mud ---5/1

- Leave Ins/Mosturizers
BF Desert 
KBB Ambrosia
Silken Child 
Rusk Sensories Smoother
Salerm B5
Care Free Curl Gold
Wave Nouveau Finishing Lotion
DB Transitioning Cream
HE LTR x2
HV Whipped Ends (small amt)
Phyto Specific Integral Hydrating Mist
Long Aid Curl Activator
Aveda Damage Remedy Leave In Treatment 
Oyin Dew
Aphogee Green Tea Leave In
Mizani H2O Night time Treatment
Abba Nourish Leave In
Sample Sizes - QB AOHC, BRBC, QB HHB
Nairobi Soft Finish Leave In
Elucene Moisture Extend Treatment
Salerm 21 B5 
Oyin Juices & Berries
Oyin Frank Juice (pur. 5/20)
Oyin Greg juice (sample pur 5/20)
Giovanni Leave-In
Talijah Wahid (sic) Mist Bodifyer
QB Staples 6/11 Sale (had to do it, samples sizes are very low)
QB Detangling Ghee 
QB AOHC
QB BEBC
QB OHHB -sample only, since a little goes a long way

- Oils & Essential Oils & Butters
KBB Butter Love
Jane Carter Nourish Shine (small amt)
Oyin Burnt Sugar (sample)
HV Whipped Clouds 
X_HV Green Tea Butter - trashed 5/15 - old/separated
Pure Argan Oil
Camellia Oil
HV Cocosta Oil (1 full, 1/4 bottle)
HV Vatika Frosting
Coconut Oil
Red Palm Oil
JBCO x2
Macadamia Nut Oil
Jojoba Oil
Sweet Almond Oil
Wheat germ Oil
Grapeseed
Shescentit Seyani hair butter
Shea butter
Mango Butter

- Herbal & Ayurvedic Products
Alma Oil x2 ----1 bottle done 5/1/11
Vatika Oil x2
Hibuscus Powder
Fenugreek Powder
Alma Powder
Neem Powder
Henna (2 boxes) - finished 1 box 6/5

- Styling products
Ecostyler gel
Oyin Shine & Define
Redken Heat Glide
Aveda Light Elements Serum
Aveda Smooth Infusion Styler Prep
NTM Serum (small amt)
X_HV Whipped Jelly - tossed --felt too sticky (purchased over 1yr ago)
Mizani Therasmooth (small amt)
Kenra Straightening Balm
Nairobi Wrap Foam
CHI Silk Infusion
Joico Renu Primer
X_Keracare Silk (something) Heat protectant -done 5/15 (repurchase in future)
- Other
AE Garlic Mask
Bee Mine Serum
Megatek (small amt)


----------



## faithVA (Jun 30, 2011)

Golden75 said:


> Didn't do so great. DANG!!! Just realized I never added my essential oils & AVJ. Will add now. So sad. But I vow to do better session 2!!!
> 
> Start - 124
> End - 112


 
Golden75

Just a thought for you. I don't add my AVG or my essential oils to my stash. I only have 1 and I always plan to have at least 1 on hand. I don't consider them items I am trying to use up, nor are they items I can replace with something else. They are more things I need to have on hand to support my regimen if that makes sense. If I had multiples of any of those items I would put them in my stash but I don't.

So that's something to consider when deciding to add it to your stash.


----------



## Golden75 (Jun 30, 2011)

faithVA said:


> @Golden75
> 
> Just a thought for you. I don't add my AVG or my essential oils to my stash. I only have 1 and I always plan to have at least 1 on hand. I don't consider them items I am trying to use up, nor are they items I can replace with something else. They are more things I need to have on hand to support my regimen if that makes sense. If I had multiples of any of those items I would put them in my stash but I don't.
> 
> So that's something to consider when deciding to add it to your stash.


 
faithVA-Thanks.  Makes sense.  And I've had this gallon of AVJ for over a year & its only 1/2 gone. So removing.  Thanks for making me feel better!


----------



## Aireen (Jul 1, 2011)

faithVA

*FINAL UPDATE*: So this is my final update for this thread. I didn't do as well as I wanted to but I did finish some products that I thought I never would. I also curbed my PJism and the only thing I want to buy is a moisturizing treatment because most of my products are protein and my hair really needs the moisture at this time. I didn't really break the rules of the challenge but my stash increased for two reasons — one, I bought products during my monthly pass quite often; two, I'd recommend products to my mum and she'd buy them right away. 

Anyway at this point I really don't want to buy anything, a lot of what I have and tried is mediocre or good but not good enough. My goal for this challenge is to reduce my stash to 3-5 products. I already have 4 products I want to keep if I follow through with this, all I need for the 5th product is a good moisturizing treatment. (By the way, when I say good I mean like life changing good or something that can combat protein overload in 3 uses.)

Below is what's gone; gray for what I gave away. I'm also including a picture of my past and current stash, you'll probably notice I didn't do well AT ALL! I'm not giving up though. I swear I used more products so this may be edited.

KeraCare Dry & Itchy Scalp Shampoo
Tresemme Moisture Rich Conditioner
Macadamia Natural Oil Deep Repair Masque (1 oz.)
Alberto VO5 Total Hair Recovery Intensive Treatment (1 oz.)


----------



## Aireen (Jul 1, 2011)

^ Dang I feel bad. Everyone's final update is like 2 lines and I wrote a book. Sorry...


----------



## faithVA (Jul 1, 2011)

Aireen said:


> @faithVA
> 
> *FINAL UPDATE*:  two, I'd recommend products to my mum and she'd buy them right away.


 
My mom does that. I have to be careful what I say to her. Or as soon as I say it, I have to follow it with, Don't buy that I can't add anything to my stash. 

But glad you feel you accomplished something. That is all that matters. Curbing PJism is a big success. And I'm glad you wrote a book because I like long-winded people like myself.   Makes me feel better.


----------



## Aireen (Jul 1, 2011)

faithVA said:


> My mom does that. I have to be careful what I say to her. Or as soon as I say it, I have to follow it with, Don't buy that I can't add anything to my stash.
> 
> But glad you feel you accomplished something. That is all that matters. Curbing PJism is a big success. And I'm glad you wrote a book because I like long-winded people like myself.   Makes me feel better.



LOL well I have to feel accomplished since I only used 4 products from my memory. If you look at my post in the second session later, you'll see my stash increased when I include the picture. 

Ugh my mother just bought a Tresemme Naturals conditioner because I recommended it... I plan to try to use it after reducing my collection a little because like I said, I need moisture. It's sad because she's one of those people that leaves her hair alone and never washes it so products never really get used. erplexed


----------



## B_Phlyy (Jul 2, 2011)

Final Update for Session 1

I finished up 10 products and I didn't buy anything new. Next session probably won't be as good, but I still think I did okay.


----------



## BreeNique (Jul 3, 2011)

k everything in red is what i got rid of:

2. -SHAMPOOS: ORGANIX COCONUT MILK (1/2 BOTTLE LEFT...I DON'T SHAMPOO OFTEN! CO-WASHER!); 
HALF A BOTTLE OF CLARIFYING SHAMPOO (THIS'LL LAST ME ABOUT A YEAR...)


-CONDITIONERS/ DC's: 

HE LTR (1/2 bottle) (co-wash); 
-Organix Coconut milk (2 bottles half-used, so about a whole bottle left) (co-wash); 
-extra-large bottle of Organix Cherry Blossom Ginseng (3/4 bottle left) (co-wash)
-Organix Pomegranate (1/3 left) (co-wash)
-Kenra Moisturizing (3/4 left...it was a gift! i use it for DCing most times)
-Neutrogena Triple Moisture mask (my protien)


LEAVE-INS/MOISTRUIZERS/ Butters:
-Elasta QP Mango Butter (<3)
-CHI Silk Infusion 
-Netrogena Triple Moisture silk leave-in


OILS:
-Carol's Daughter oil mix (not my prime oil/sealer...)
-Coconut oil (usually seal with this)


killing that Organix!! Up next: HE LTR (I probably have 3 or 4 more co-washes in it!), then I'm coming for that super sized Organix Cherry Blossom!!


hair <3
BN


----------



## Aireen (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm almost done two conditioners so I decided to make a schedule so I can use them up efficiently.

*19/20th, July* - Yes To Cucumbers Colour Care Conditioner (I hate this but I mixed it with another conditioner and some oils so it's actually better now.)

*23rd/24th, July* - Aubrey Organics White Camellia Conditioner (I like this but will not re-purchase because it smells like curry and bush.)

*28th/29th, July* - Aubrey Organics White Camellia Conditioner.

*3rd/4th, August* - Aubrey Organics White Camellia Conditioner (If I still have more, I shouldn't have more after 3 uses.)

*8th/9th August* - Yes To Cucumbers Colour Care Conditioner.

*13th/14th August* - Yes To Cucumbers Colour Care Conditioner.

*18th/19th August* - Yes To Cucumbers Colour Care Conditioner (Should be done after by the 4th if not 3rd use.)

*23rd/24th August* - Aussie Moist Conditioner (I'm going to keep using this consistently until it's done. I like it but I've had it for too long.)


----------



## faithVA (Jul 16, 2011)

Aireen said:


> I'm almost done two conditioners so I decided to make a schedule so I can use them up efficiently.


 
Aireen - this is the old thread. Did you mean to put it in the new one for session II?


----------



## coyacoy (Jul 16, 2011)

hi there!  sorry i am late posting my final results........drum roll please.......reduced my stash by a whopping 15% ! :creatures

on to part II!!


----------



## 1stladyv (Jul 27, 2011)

I used up 4 products.....down to 2 cheapie conditoners, 3 shampoos(all of which are neutralizing), 4 deep conditioners. I haven't really used up the styling products or leave ins. they seem to last forever.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 27, 2011)

coyacoy said:


> hi there! sorry i am late posting my final results........drum roll please.......reduced my stash by a whopping 15% ! :creatures
> 
> on to part II!!


 
Way to go coyacoy. Let's keep on rolling. Join us in the new thread when you have a chance...

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=554217


----------



## faithVA (Jul 27, 2011)

1stladyv said:


> I used up 4 products.....down to 2 cheapie conditoners, 3 shampoos(all of which are neutralizing), 4 deep conditioners. I haven't really used up the styling products or leave ins. they seem to last forever.


 
Hey 1stladyv, the 1st phase of this challenge ended June 30th. We are in phase 2 now. If you want to join us, please come on over to the new thread. But good job on using up more products.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=554217


----------

